# Pacific Northwest GTG



## Farley9n (Mar 31, 2010)

My son in law "T" and I are hosting a GTG here at my place on the 12th & 13th of June. Our location is just a few miles east of Springfield, Oregon between Cedar Flats and Walterville on the Mckenzie River. I've picked up some extra logs and dropped 6 trees here to support the fun! There are still some even bigger chunks coming so that the older 100cc plus drones will have something to do. We plan on using "T"'s mill to make some popular sized cants for the racers amoung us. For those that want to try climbing we have two 18-20 inch dia. trees within 40' of each other. I have picked up 4 double bit axes and will have a big Cedar round as a target just in case anyone thinks they can hit it.
I will be setting up a select few of the logs and set some benchmark cut times with my own saws and if/when beaten by a similar cc saw will earn a beer. 
Because my barn/shop looks like something the "American Chainsaw Pickers" could build a program around I will be giving away lots of saws and"stuff" that I am never really going to get to!
Real close parking will be limited but there is plenty of parking within a couple hundred yards. I also have room for camping and RV's if needed.
If any of the above interest you and you think you can make it or have specific questions just PM me and I will do my best to answer..............Bob


PS. Looking forward to seeing our friends from previous GTG's and meeting a crop of new ones!


----------



## Jacob J. (Mar 31, 2010)

Bob-

I might be able to make it up for that one. I'll be teaching an Air Ops class over at Eugene BLM around that time anyways and will most likely be staying with a friend in Walterville. I'm guessing on the climbing you'd be wanting guys to look at foot-locking or some other spurless entry? if I do make it I can provide some door prices and contest prizes as well (i.e., new chains, bars, saw parts, maybe a rebuilt saw of some kind.)


----------



## RandyMac (Mar 31, 2010)

I had to headlock my boss, I do have that time off, I will be there. Can I drop by Friday night? I'm pretty worthless but I can help you keep the fire going.
I have a box or two of chainsaw stuff to trade or give away, maybe a saw or two as well.


----------



## little possum (Mar 31, 2010)

Id love to come out and meet some of you from the PNW, but I dont think its gonna happen anytime soon.

Please get us some pictures, Im sure there will be plenty of interesting saws, and people there.


----------



## madhatte (Mar 31, 2010)

As before, unless I'm on a fire, I'm there. Sounds like a good time will be had by all.


----------



## bigbadbob (Mar 31, 2010)

I will be attending!!!
Anyone need anything from Canada??
We got RCMP, beavers, maple syrup, and cheezies!!!
Forgot expensive beer!!!


----------



## mile9socounty (Mar 31, 2010)

I have a meeting with the boss this coming Friday. So I'll be damned if I don't make it. Which I will.


----------



## Stihl Hyde (Mar 31, 2010)

Damn wish I still lived down that way!


----------



## Farley9n (Apr 1, 2010)

Hey Stihl Hyde, I wish you could make it! We could race our Solo 680's. They are GOOD saws!................Bob


----------



## Stihl Hyde (Apr 1, 2010)

Got any tips for moddin these things? No one seems to be able to point me in the right direction on em. Man I miss Oregon sometimes!


----------



## Farley9n (Apr 1, 2010)

Hey Little Possum! It is a long ways but I have your Husky's covered (except for the 359) and will let mine do the talking for you!

S H, most of the people you ask about the 680's want to buy them from you. Mine is nearly stock but I have a couple apart and have noticed that they are not all the same at the case and lower transfers......Bob


----------



## Stihl Hyde (Apr 1, 2010)

Interesting, and you're right, everytime I post somethin about it someone wants to buy it


----------



## Farley9n (Apr 1, 2010)

*Something for Gologit*





Here's a picture for you Bob.
Hope that's not another red X

SH...I will let my 680 do the talking for you too.  Ha! With my saws doing all this talking for others......they could owe a lot of beer..........Bob


----------



## slowp (Apr 1, 2010)

I'm thinking The Barbie Saw will be there. I'll have to go through my junk and see what is worthy to bring. How about an old washing machine? Some water filled slick tires?


----------



## RandyMac (Apr 1, 2010)

Polly, are you flying in on the "wing"?


----------



## Cedarkerf (Apr 1, 2010)

Mntngal and I will be there for sure too many good people not to be there


----------



## Farley9n (Apr 1, 2010)

*Insurance !*

At these GTG's there is always a concern about someone getting hurt (for real or for profit). To address that problem I went to my insurance company for advice. It's an older company with an excellent record for seldom having to pay claims. Here are are a couple pictures of their talented "field" adjusters. Because we are looking to have participants from our south one of the pictures is of the California branch. 








After seeing these "adjusters" I hope GTGer's will be more than willing to sign waivers..................Bob


----------



## slowp (Apr 1, 2010)

RandyMac said:


> Polly, are you flying in on the "wing"?



Not sure. I kind of like the idea of a shower and bathroom after a day of Barbie Sawing and sitting around. The Wing is without such comforts.


----------



## Farley9n (Apr 2, 2010)

*Shower & Bathroom!!!!????*

Hell! I'm going to have one of them there modern fiberglass/plastic out door bathrooms with a real seat and even a hand sanitizer! For bathing, why you can just walk on down to the river, hang your stuff on the "Brass Monkey Warning Signs" and splash around till you are just as clean as a new born scream!
Don't Get No Better Than That...........:jawdrop:.........Bob


----------



## madhatte (Apr 2, 2010)

I reckon I've bathed in that same river before. Nomad Forestry has its perks, namely cool baths after a hot day's work.


----------



## mile9socounty (Apr 2, 2010)

Farley9n said:


> Hell! I'm going to have one of them there modern fiberglass/plastic out door bathrooms with a real seat and even a hand sanitizer! For bathing, why you can just walk on down to the river, hang your stuff on the "Brass Monkey Warning Signs" and splash around till you are just as clean as a new born scream!
> Don't Get No Better Than That...........:jawdrop:.........Bob



I believe my family would call that a "hippy" shower.


----------



## Farley9n (Apr 2, 2010)

Refreshing! YES! Also good for going up an octave.......Bob


----------



## RandyMac (Apr 2, 2010)

Just how cold is it? Will things draw up so fast they will leave knots on the top of the noggin?


----------



## Farley9n (Apr 2, 2010)

*Moved Some More Wood*










Been trying to get a little done each day. Still have one big Cottonwood to cut up. Should get 5 more 10 foot 60-100cc pieces from it......Bob


----------



## slowp (Apr 2, 2010)

I have a fear of those blue buildings. Bad experiences in fire camp. Bad aim by others. Icky. Making me feel ill right now..

But, after seeing the price of Motel 6, I may wing it. Will have to see. I'm getting phone calls from people talking of "starting up" and might actually be busy this year, although most can't start till after July 1.

What is the Poison Oak situation there?


----------



## Farley9n (Apr 2, 2010)

No poison oak! Some nettles though but I'll be spaying those. As far as wild critters.....we have a small heard of deer, a couple of fox dens, and some flying predators. I don't put any stock in the rumors that those paw prints around the barn are from the local but seldom seen mountain lion.
Lot of motels at the I-5 area around the Gateway shopping center and that's only about 20 min. away. There is another closer off the Mohawk turn off at 
I-105/highway 126 east. I will get up a list of nearby motels, restaurants and so forth and post a bit later...........opcorn:.......Bob


----------



## teatersroad (Apr 2, 2010)

Pretty easy for me to pop over the pass. Looking forward to cutting my teeth there. Got a couple of pups that lay low and toe the line. 's alright?


----------



## Farley9n (Apr 3, 2010)

*Today's Note!*




[/IMG][/IMG]Eric....Pup situation solved & looking forward to seeing you.

I went on line to check out the motel situation and there are plenty of them. Prices seem a little on the high side to me but then I don't get out much. They ranged from $60-$140 plus. None are more than 1/2 hour away with the best close one (Villege Inn) at $93. Since i'm such a novice at this sort of thing there have got to be better deals than what I found!
As far as "Good Eats" both Cedar Flats & Walterville have very good restaurants. If you are coming from the East over 126 the Vida Cafe is another very good breakfast or lunch stop.
While I'm thinking about it.....the gas station in Cedar Flats sell the "clear" non ethanol premium. It's all I use in my saws mixed with Stihl Ultra of Bailey's synthetic.


Couple of teaser photos of the first of two Cottonwoods. Note how "T" adjusted the fall.
Somehow the red X rules this time........Bob


----------



## Burvol (Apr 3, 2010)

Look forward to it. I have to admit though. This site is getting old. The attitudes. I sound kinda locale racist, but I like all of the PNWer's!!! Most anyway LOL 

Looks like you have a nice location Mr. Farely. What river is that?


----------



## Farley9n (Apr 3, 2010)

*Hello Burvol!*

Glad you can make it. Looking forward to meeting you. We are a diverse group. All over the place politically but still have enough in common not to turn down a good time and abit of food & brew adventures! (Chainsaws Too). 
River is the Mckenzie.....................Bob


----------



## Jacob J. (Apr 3, 2010)

Burvol said:


> Look forward to it. I have to admit though. This site is getting old. The attitudes.



Yeah, the numbers of the dildo squad here seem to be swelling...


----------



## superfire (Apr 3, 2010)

*sounds fun*

may be able to get rid of a couple parts so i can clean out the storage. i like the climbing idea been a couple years since i speed climbed might need to bring my homey 770 g for some one to help me get it runnin rite as rain i only have one work saw left might be fun to play with the cook cutter kids.


----------



## Burvol (Apr 3, 2010)

Farley9n said:


> Glad you can make it. Looking forward to meeting you. We are a diverse group. All over the place politically but still have enough in common not to turn down a good time and abit of food & brew adventures! (Chainsaws Too).
> River is the Mckenzie.....................Bob



Some springers should be hanging around in June still. I'm a fish whore, I'll admit. 

I am an open guy. I try my hardest not to judge, but to call a spade when I see one. I like that people have opinions and beliefs. Your suppose to think for yourself. What Mr. J is talking about is what drives me nuts, but I am learning that everyone here cannot fit into my friends list, nor should they. Pick your battles and friends wisely. I love saws, I do...but I am more interested in talking timber. I'll bring a few saws people can play with if they so choose. I'll teach some bucking techniques if anyone cares to listen to my madness, that has a "hanging up/cut out" problem lol. I kind of just want to sit in a chair and BS the old timers, fellow fallers, and learn more about the history of logging in your region. I know Jacob's family has deep roots not too far away. Should be a good time. I'll be the offical fire stirrer, cook, if one is needed. I love to cook and barbeque. I'll be bringing some springer filletes for the grill


----------



## Jacob J. (Apr 3, 2010)

J- I'd be interested in seeing how you buck the big Pine on long runs. I've been in the woods a long time and I still have trouble on the monster Pine from time to time. I slabbed out a short log not long ago that was 90" on the small end and I'm still smarting about it. I've been doing the "bore and plunge" with some success and taking huge underbucks when I can...


----------



## Gologit (Apr 3, 2010)

Jacob J. said:


> Yeah, the numbers of the dildo squad here seem to be swelling...



Yup. I agree with the spirit of your post but we might could find a better name for all those with more attitude than talent.

Anybody got any suggestions?


----------



## Farley9n (Apr 3, 2010)

*Welcome Superfire!*




Be good to have you come! I welcome the competition! I plan on doing a little cleaning out also......mostly free to good home stuff!
Size of barn is 36x48......Kinda outa control...........Bob


----------



## Farley9n (Apr 3, 2010)

Sounds like we need a "Camp Fire Seance". When I was doing the motorcycle race thing ( 100 years ago ) we called them "Parking Area Cowboys"! They were fast and knew everything until they left the parking!............Bob


----------



## Gologit (Apr 3, 2010)

Jacob J. said:


> J- I'd be interested in seeing how you buck the big Pine on long runs. I've been in the woods a long time and I still have trouble on the monster Pine from time to time. I slabbed out a short log not long ago that was 90" on the small end and I'm still smarting about it. I've been doing the "bore and plunge" with some success and taking huge underbucks when I can...



Big pine can be funny stuff. You'll use all your tricks, do 100 logs just perfect, and the 101st will have you talking to yourself for days afterwards.

Live Burvol says...it's not really bad 'til you see the side rod watching you and clapping when a big one splatters.


----------



## Burvol (Apr 3, 2010)

Jacob J. said:


> J- I'd be interested in seeing how you buck the big Pine on long runs. I've been in the woods a long time and I still have trouble on the monster Pine from time to time. I slabbed out a short log not long ago that was 90" on the small end and I'm still smarting about it. I've been doing the "bore and plunge" with some success and taking huge underbucks when I can...



Give me a break brother!!! 90" small end 
I wish. The most recent stuff has been 3-5 bushel trees (still very nice for me 32"-46" 32's ) with one at 7.5 and one 10 bushel that is gonna sit until August, when we come back to the unit. I call her, the "subtantial one", lol.

As you know, pine is very heavy. The fibers behave differently than my favorite, Douglass Fir. Huge underbucks is where it's at in my mind. With fir or any tree, you can usually tell how the wow is, and what side to stand on for safety (the side that wants to pinch, not break your legs lol) when bucking back. Sometimes you can take the "tempreture" of the log with a bore and get a feel of how it's gonna break. That is almost impossible with big pine under pressure. I have found that it is a make your choice, get your chit together- now! Type of thing. It's so dang heavy, and the fibers want to strecth and pull to no end vs. just popping like Red Fir. The stretching and pulling leads to the slabing vs. Popping clean a lot of times. the fir will let go when you are close to finishing with minor slabbing, when wheeling up or down. I always pull out and finish from the other side (top or bottom) and it breaks clean. Pine though, it's wierd. It's almost like it compresses harder, because of the soft fibres, making it harder to keep your kerf open. Also, when doing the traditonal, powerhead between the legs, reaching over to the far corner under you buck... it collapses so violenty, you almost need a wedge somewhere in there. I have been trying it (humbling thyself LOL) with some success. Big pine swallows up wedges in the buck due to it's soft nature and wieght. Your axe in the kerf works slick if you can keep it in and keep from breaking the handle when it rolls free. 

I would say wheeling in reverese, or up....when the log breaks that way, is the best for pine. Get to the far side as soon as possible and don't look back. I go throttle hard, hard, hard, pull out once or twice to clear chips, back in all the way, keep going, once kerf is closed below you, you got her made. You know all of the tricks, and could teach me! I'm just rambling on a rainy Saturday  I hate to preach to the choir, but I love to share.


----------



## Burvol (Apr 3, 2010)

Jacob J. said:


> J- I'd be interested in seeing how you buck the big Pine on long runs. I've been in the woods a long time and I still have trouble on the monster Pine from time to time. I slabbed out a short log not long ago that was 90" on the small end and I'm still smarting about it. I've been doing the "bore and plunge" with some success and taking huge underbucks when I can...



I have had better luck letting my shorts (if any) loose on the butt first. It's more walking but worth it to me. I hate it when a signature tree or log gets less than white glove treatment! I hear ya bud.


----------



## Gologit (Apr 3, 2010)

Burvol;21495
I kind of just want to sit in a chair and BS the old timers said:


> There's a lot of that that goes on. Good campfire conversation. RandyMac and I might tell a couple of stories...but we'll have to check if the legal statute of limitations has run out on some of them.


----------



## Farley9n (Apr 3, 2010)

*I have a neighbor*

Do any of you know Gary Billick? He is/was an independent and has done a lot of logging for home owners around here plus regular stuff. I am going to stop by and see him later today and ask if he will come. He is a very good guy despite being opinionated. But then who isn't!!!........:jawdrop:.....Bob


----------



## Trinity Honoria (Apr 3, 2010)

*Chocolate cake...*

To replace the broccoli cornbread that Gologit objected to, I just got a new chocolate cake recipe... Bob, sweetie, I hope you don't object to THAT! 

Can't wait to see y'all!


----------



## slowp (Apr 3, 2010)

I believe I shall buck up (buttercup style) and bring the wing down. I'd like to hear fishing tips from Burvol, although it isn't very good around here for trucked around the dam salmon. They aren't in very good shape.

I have a dvd player inside the wing so everybody can crowd in if it rains and watch Talledega Nights. Thats the only DVD I have. 

The Used Dog will probably stay here with a friend. He gets along but his tail has taken out many a beverage. He also hogs the covers and snores. 

It has snowed a few times today.


----------



## RandyMac (Apr 3, 2010)

"Dildo Squad" that works for me. Hey Burv, we can share the campfire duties. Sorry about that Pine, sometimes you gotta "crawl" around the bark and still slab the SOB. Gologit, best to steer away from statue limits, but I do remember where I buried them. Polly, glad to hear you are wingin' it, I'd like a tour. 
It will be great to get outta town and see you-all and make some noise.


----------



## slowp (Apr 3, 2010)

RandyMac said:


> "Dildo Squad" that works for me. Hey Burv, we can share the campfire duties. Sorry about that Pine, sometimes you gotta "crawl" around the bark and still slab the SOB. Gologit, best to steer away from statue limits, but I do remember where I buried them. Polly, glad to hear you are wingin' it, I'd like a tour.
> It will be great to get outta town and see you-all and make some noise.



Bilbo? Isn't he a hobbit?


----------



## Gologit (Apr 3, 2010)

Trinity Honoria said:


> To replace the broccoli cornbread that Gologit objected to, I just got a new chocolate cake recipe... Bob, sweetie, I hope you don't object to THAT!
> 
> Can't wait to see y'all!



Good deal! BIG improvement over anything with broccoli.


----------



## madhatte (Apr 3, 2010)

Aw, man! I love broccoli!


----------



## Jacob J. (Apr 3, 2010)

Broccoli definitely has a place, and inside bread isn't it.


----------



## madhatte (Apr 3, 2010)

You gotta way with words, you know that?


----------



## Gologit (Apr 3, 2010)

madhatte said:


> Aw, man! I love broccoli!



Good. You can have my share.


----------



## mile9socounty (Apr 3, 2010)

Jacob J. said:


> Yeah, the numbers of the dildo squad here seem to be swelling...



+1 Well put JJ.

I'm not a logger. I'm a fire guy that loves the woods. I love saws. But the best is listening to the old timers. The stories, ingenuity, the common sense. It's hard to beat. I know I might be young. But I still listen with respect and keep my mind open. I really am looking forward to making this GTG. It's vacation time and what better way to spend it?


----------



## Farley9n (Apr 4, 2010)

One thing nice about getting older is that you don't have to eat everything and you can dislike things without having to try them!
I could go the rest of my life without broccoli, lima beans and cauliflower! 
I am looking forward to the salmon, beef, and beans already spoken about!
Pies? Apple is my favorite but there are lots of runner ups!..............Bob


----------



## Gologit (Apr 4, 2010)

Farley9n said:


> Because we are looking to have participants from our south one of the pictures is of the California branch.



That guy third from the left? I think I saw him setting chokers for an outfit across the canyon from me last year.


----------



## Burvol (Apr 4, 2010)

Morning Bob! So you and Randy have some dirt eh? LOL


----------



## slowp (Apr 4, 2010)

I think the Collyfonia insurance guys are better looking than the Oregon ones.

Plan on a huckleberry pie and some home made salsa. Canned, not fresh.

Should I bring my shotgun and clay pigeon launcher?:greenchainsaw:


----------



## Burvol (Apr 4, 2010)

slowp said:


> I think the Collyfonia insurance guys are better looking than the Oregon ones.
> 
> Plan on a huckleberry pie and some home made salsa. Canned, not fresh.
> 
> Should I bring my shotgun and clay pigeon launcher?:greenchainsaw:



No! Fresh!  

OK...but you understand, right?


----------



## slowp (Apr 4, 2010)

Not to worry, the canned salsa gets rave reviews. If you like it with a bit of a bite. Hearburn prone people should avoid it.


----------



## Gologit (Apr 4, 2010)

Burvol said:


> Morning Bob! So you and Randy have some dirt eh? LOL



Morning Jesse...Like I said, we'll see if some of that old time stuff might still get us prosecuted before we tell the tale.


----------



## Gologit (Apr 4, 2010)

slowp said:


> I think the Collyfonia insurance guys are better looking than the Oregon ones.



They're probably in better shape, too. It's all that wading of rivers and running from people with uniforms that keeps them fit.


----------



## little possum (Apr 4, 2010)

Burvol said:


> snip... I love saws, I do...but I am more interested in talking timber. I'll bring a few saws people can play with if they so choose. I'll teach some bucking techniques if anyone cares to listen to my madness, that has a "hanging up/cut out" problem lol. I kind of just want to sit in a chair and BS the old timers, fellow fallers, and learn more about the history of logging in your region. I know Jacob's family has deep roots not too far away. Should be a good time. ...snip


Thats why Id love to come to a GTG out there. Not much logging around here, and most of it is mechanical nowdays. I just imagine the wealth and knowledge at the upcoming GTG is going to be outstanding.
Maybe one day I can come up for a visit to the PNW?


----------



## Farley9n (Apr 4, 2010)

*Hey possum*

You would be welcome anytime! By the way.....saw your 394 on youtube! Very nice!.......I may not have it covered. There are some of my 288 there also............Bob


----------



## Gologit (Apr 5, 2010)

little possum said:


> Thats why Id love to come to a GTG out there. Not much logging around here, and most of it is mechanical nowdays. I just imagine the wealth and knowledge at the upcoming GTG is going to be outstanding.
> Maybe one day I can come up for a visit to the PNW?



Come on out. We've had people from Texas, Kentucky, Canada, even from England.


----------



## GASoline71 (Apr 5, 2010)

Randy was telling me about this GTG when we BS'd on the phone... Looks like I'll have to throw the 797 in the truck and head south... 

Gary


----------



## slowp (Apr 5, 2010)

Farley,

Are you located on the Mackenzie River? My uncle spent a lot of time fishing that river. He raved about the fishing there. He was an avid fly fisherman before the Yuppies popularized it. He taught me how to fish that way. 

Is the fishing still any good? Or have too many people "discovered" the river?


----------



## belgian (Apr 5, 2010)

little possum said:


> Maybe one day I can come up for a visit to the PNW?



I bet there are a few members out here with the same idea....it would sure be nice to harass them oldtimers a bit.....:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## little possum (Apr 5, 2010)

Farley9n said:


> You would be welcome anytime! By the way.....saw your 394 on youtube! Very nice!.......I may not have it covered. There are some of my 288 there also............Bob



Thanks, its only stock, but sure does like to sling chips. Ill check out the 288 later, cause Im bout to run out of time on the air card. 

Im going to talk to my uncle about coming out to PNW, he has some family up there somewhere. I just dont know bout flying with my 394 
Anyways, I look forward to some pictures from the GTG


----------



## Farley9n (Apr 5, 2010)

*Slow P*





I am right on the river and from time to time .....in the river! In 96 we had 4 1/2 feet in the garage. The fishing is still good! Concidering how close we are to the 2nd largest population center in the state it's still uncommon to see more than one or two other boats drifting the river most any day of the week.
Picture is how I spend time in the spring & summers between GTG's
.....It's a tough life.......Bob


----------



## Trinity Honoria (Apr 5, 2010)

little possum said:


> Thanks, its only stock, but sure does like to sling chips. Ill check out the 288 later, cause Im bout to run out of time on the air card.
> 
> Im going to talk to my uncle about coming out to PNW, he has some family up there somewhere. I just dont know bout flying with my 394
> Anyways, I look forward to some pictures from the GTG



If you want to come, there are people here who have either flown their machines or shipped them in advance... it's all do-able! (If course, I haven't paid close enough attention to recall how they sent the machines across the country)... also, from what I've observed on both coasts, the folks who attend are all generous in letting other people try out saws they've brought... Gologit even got me up & running with one of his saws!!!


----------



## Gologit (Apr 6, 2010)

belgian said:


> I bet there are a few members out here with the same idea....it would sure be nice to harass them oldtimers a bit.....:hmm3grin2orange:



:hmm3grin2orange: Yup, but if _you_ show up you'd be one of the old timers getting harassed. 

Come on over the pond Roland...Ironbark isn't able to make it this year and we need somebody to represent Europe. Bring some beer.


----------



## Gologit (Apr 6, 2010)

Trinity Honoria said:


> If you want to come, there are people here who have either flown their machines or shipped them in advance... it's all do-able! (If course, I haven't paid close enough attention to recall how they sent the machines across the country)... also, from what I've observed on both coasts, the folks who attend are all generous in letting other people try out saws they've brought... Gologit even got me up & running with one of his saws!!!



Good advice. There will be so many different kinds of saws there you might not ever run your own. Just Farley's collection alone could keep a guy busy all day.
There'll probably be a lot of the old style iron, too. Run some of those old Macs and Homies and you can really see the the advances in saws from then to now.

Trinity ran my old 066...this year we're putting her behind a Mac 125. No more baby saws for her.


----------



## Oregon_Grown (Apr 6, 2010)

*Rats!!!!*



slowp said:


> I believe I shall buck up (buttercup style) and bring the wing down. I'd like to hear fishing tips from Burvol, although it isn't very good around here for trucked around the dam salmon. They aren't in very good shape.
> 
> I have a dvd player inside the wing so everybody can crowd in if it rains and watch Talledega Nights. Thats the only DVD I have.
> 
> ...



Golly Patty, I was hoping for Bennie.. I miss him from his last visit! None of the thugs will be attending so I will be having dog withdrawls! Besides he has war stories of sniffing in the grass to tell while sitting around the campfire that we all want to hear again!


----------



## Trinity Honoria (Apr 6, 2010)

Gologit said:


> Trinity ran my old 066...this year we're putting her behind a Mac 125. No more baby saws for her.



I'll start taking my vitamins-- and eating lots of broccoli-- so I'll be up to the task! I'll have my own hickory shirt with me, so you don't have to dress me up... any other things I need to prepare for???


----------



## RandyMac (Apr 6, 2010)

belgian said:


> I bet there are a few members out here with the same idea....it would sure be nice to harass them oldtimers a bit.....:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Cedarkerf (Apr 6, 2010)

Old timers? Spry young group with some snot nosed kids runnin around.


----------



## slowp (Apr 6, 2010)

Oregon_Grown said:


> Golly Patty, I was hoping for Bennie.. I miss him from his last visit! None of the thugs will be attending so I will be having dog withdrawls! Besides he has war stories of sniffing in the grass to tell while sitting around the campfire that we all want to hear again!



Well, I'm assuming it will be hot, and with a river right there, he'd be wet, and his tail does do a good job of clearing off low tables and chair arms. I think he'd best stay home. 

I've been leaving early and getting home late so he's going crazy. I guess the Grapple Cat isn't very entertaining for him.


----------



## heimannm (Apr 6, 2010)

belgian said:


> I bet there are a few members out here with the same idea....it would sure be nice to harass them oldtimers a bit.....:hmm3grin2orange:




O.K. Roland, consider this; I bet I could get you a ticket to some place close by with a few of my 300,000 + accumulated miles, and I can probably convince my wife we need to take a little vacation and drive to the beautiful PNW. Now, how do I sneak in a few saws in the back of the truck without her knowing about it or suspecting anything?

What do you think?

Mark


----------



## madhatte (Apr 6, 2010)

I, for one, would very much like to meet the esteemed Belgian, and hereby offer my services as "scapegoat" in whatever capacity I might be useful. With all of the PNW folks in attendance and Mssr. Heimann as an added bonus, this can only be an even better good time.


----------



## Farley9n (Apr 7, 2010)

*Hey Mark!*

I would love to have you and Roland come and check out our Pacific Northwest! I think you would see that we are just about as fine a bunch of shiftless no-count, bs-n, fun love-n, suds-n, great food-n, CAD-ites as you will find/have found at any other GTG. PLUS......we do saws!!! REAL GOOD!
Hope there is a way you can make it...................Bob









PS....Do you remember the Macs I sent you? If you do-don't hold it against me!


----------



## belgian (Apr 7, 2010)

heimannm said:


> O.K. Roland, consider this; I bet I could get you a ticket to some place close by with a few of my 300,000 + accumulated miles, and I can probably convince my wife we need to take a little vacation and drive to the beautiful PNW. Now, how do I sneak in a few saws in the back of the truck without her knowing about it or suspecting anything?
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> Mark



Mark, thats sounds like a mighty attractive proposal... I have to control my excitement right at this point since there are a lot of obstacles to overcome on my agenda.... Chances are real slim but the thought about the fun we'd have alone is worth the investigation. I'll be back to you :blob4:

PS. convincing your wife would be the easy part....convincing mine is somewhat......a challenge, grrrrrrrr.


----------



## Gologit (Apr 7, 2010)

heimannm said:


> O.K. Roland, consider this; I bet I could get you a ticket to some place close by with a few of my 300,000 + accumulated miles, and I can probably convince my wife we need to take a little vacation and drive to the beautiful PNW. Now, how do I sneak in a few saws in the back of the truck without her knowing about it or suspecting anything?
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> Mark



Excellent idea.


----------



## Gologit (Apr 7, 2010)

Trinity Honoria said:


> I'll start taking my vitamins-- and eating lots of broccoli-- so I'll be up to the task! I'll have my own hickory shirt with me, so you don't have to dress me up... any other things I need to prepare for???



Don't forget your caulks, wedges, axe, gypo jugs, and snoose.


----------



## Trinity Honoria (Apr 7, 2010)

Gologit said:


> Don't forget your caulks, wedges, axe, gypo jugs, and snoose.



I'm not above borrowing such tools... but i already OWN my very own hickory shirt... do i need to go out & find the suspenders to have "the look" that real working tree folks have?


----------



## RandyMac (Apr 7, 2010)

belgian said:


> Mark, thats sounds like a mighty attractive proposal... PS. convincing your wife would be the easy part....convincing mine is somewhat......a challenge, grrrrrrrr.



Roland, The PNW isn't just woods and farms, what would she like to do or see? Orygun's coast is wonderfull, Cascade Volcanos cloaked in white, either clouds or snow. Puget Sound is beautiful, a Ferry boat trip is a must. Seattle is a nice little/big city, with many things worth seeing. Finish up with a tour of coastal California, we still have trees here and some of the finest ocean views on the West Coast.


----------



## slowp (Apr 7, 2010)

Yes. Unless we continue to get more snow, Mt. St Helens should be seeable from fairly close up, Mt Rainier should be open, the Olympics accessible and we can map you out things to see. 

But we don't have clotted cream here, whatever that is? At least I don't think so.


----------



## heimannm (Apr 7, 2010)

I am home again tonight, Mrs. Heimann says she it interested in the trip. 

I will have to get busy as work and make sure the schedule can be cleared.

Mark


----------



## Ironbark (Apr 8, 2010)

slowp said:


> But we don't have clotted cream here, whatever that is? At least I don't think so.



Well you have never lived!!! Over here it's like a health food!!!

Just for you SlowP, all you've ever wanted to know about clotted cream


----------



## Cedarkerf (Apr 8, 2010)

Not gonna be the same with out Collin and kate whos gonna tease Tim about his girly car.


----------



## Gologit (Apr 10, 2010)

Cedarkerf said:


> Not gonna be the same with out Collin and kate whos gonna tease Tim about his girly car.



Should we start figuring out who's bring what? I'll take care of the paper plates, drinking cups, paper towels, and garbage bags.


----------



## Farley9n (Apr 10, 2010)

*Gologit Teaser*











Been trying to get a little bit done each day. Here are some pictures of the skid road I used with the two big Cottonwoods and of my 94 Ford Skidder. Sure glad I'm not tearing up a Toyota!.....................Bob
Dammmmmm red X again!


----------



## Jacob J. (Apr 10, 2010)

Gologit said:


> Should we start figuring out who's bring what? I'll take care of the paper plates, drinking cups, paper towels, and garbage bags.



If I make it, I'll be bringing a huge cooler full of beverages of all kinds, several boxes of snacks, home-grown smoked salmon, home-made salsa, and several big bags of chips.


----------



## Farley9n (Apr 10, 2010)

*Here's One for......CD*

Try do do this without the red X




Things are still a mess but if your planing on tent camping thats to the left under the fruit trees.............Bob


----------



## Farley9n (Apr 10, 2010)

*Tent area*







You can see it this time ( if it's not on thing it's another)..............Bob


----------



## Gologit (Apr 10, 2010)

Farley9n said:


> Been trying to get a little bit done each day. Here are some pictures of the skid road I used with the two big Cottonwoods and of my 94 Ford Skidder. Sure glad I'm not tearing up a Toyota!.....................Bob
> Dammmmmm red X again!



LOLOL...The Toyota has a *real* hitch on it now. Are you going to dig holes for all four tires on the Ford and anchor it down to keep from getting pulled sideways again? You probably should. Now that I've figured out how to get the Toyota into 4WD it should pull even better. :greenchainsaw:


----------



## schmuck.k (Apr 10, 2010)

well i picked up a 2100 to bring figered i needed a bigger saw still need a bar air filter and cover :greenchainsaw:


----------



## Farley9n (Apr 10, 2010)

*Your Turn Now!*

Just about done moving logs with the Ford. We do have a stash up river some but we will use "T"'s Toyota & winch to get them on the trailer. I'll use the little Mitsubishi 4x4 tractor to set them up and move things around for the GTG. You can be on stand by!
Jacob....If you can't make it UPS those goodies!
Things are shaping up a bit here......................I'm starting to thing about some classes and such for timed runs. All for fun though!......Bob







PS....Got 3 stop watches now but still looking for an hour glass for the climbing!


----------



## heimannm (Apr 10, 2010)

Egg timer works well for most of my old McCulloch's...

Mark


----------



## Gologit (Apr 10, 2010)

Farley9n said:


> Just about done moving logs with the Ford. We do have a stash up river some but we will use "T"'s Toyota & winch to get them on the trailer. I'll use the little Mitsubishi 4x4 tractor to set them up and move things around for the GTG. You can be on stand by!
> Jacob....If you can't make it UPS those goodies!
> Things are shaping up a bit here......................I'm starting to thing about some classes and such for timed runs. All for fun though!......Bob
> 
> ...



Trinity Honoria was the Official Timer and record keeper at some of the old GTGs back east. No more just sitting around the fire for that lady...you can put her to work!


----------



## Farley9n (Apr 10, 2010)

*Trees & Trin*

A while back we were putting Trin on the tree! If she does the timing there goes any value for my video rights!
Mark....Egg timer is a good idea for the old saws. I always wanted to do a video of my 1100 gear drive vs. my 111s and have them both start at the same time but the 111s guy finishes so much faster he gets a beer and burger then sits down to watch the Homelite drone to a finish!........opcorn:.....Bob


----------



## Cedarkerf (Apr 10, 2010)

Well be bringing a big chunk of BBQ worthy beef, and of course the world famous(thanks to Kate) cowboy beens prolly some bacon and breakfast Items for the sunday early birds,


----------



## Farley9n (Apr 10, 2010)

*2100*

Schmuck K ....I have most of a 2100 here. Missing the same parts but do have bars and chains for it if you get stuck. I have never seen one run and would like to compare it too a 288 and 394......Bob


----------



## Farley9n (Apr 10, 2010)

*Good Eats!*

I have a lpg Weber with a side burner, a regular kettle Weber, a water pressure tank cut length wise for an open pit and a laundry dryer tub for the kitchen area. I will supply fuel for all and I supose I had better have a lot of beer on hand for the dozen or saws that could be a tiny bit faster then mine!
That's me on the left...........Bob


----------



## Trinity Honoria (Apr 10, 2010)

Gologit said:


> Trinity Honoria was the Official Timer and record keeper at some of the old GTGs back east. No more just sitting around the fire for that lady...you can put her to work!



OK, my reputation has expanded... back East, I was trusted to RECORD the times but never to hold a stop watch... i'm experienced with stop watches-- at swim meets... at Bookerdog's GTG, I was asked to time someone on multiple saws... and did it without a major foo-bar... 

the guys back East trusted my accuracy & patience recording times, even in the pouring rain LOL... 

but I'll do whatever is needed... besides just sitting there, looking pretty...


----------



## madhatte (Apr 11, 2010)

What to bring? I'm open to suggestions -- let me know where voids need filled.


----------



## schmuck.k (Apr 11, 2010)

bob i got some extra parts. right now it has a velosity stack and filter i jest want the stock for when it is on the mill. any thing i need to bring besides beer?


----------



## RandyMac (Apr 11, 2010)

111S? That wonderfull, big Jonsered? I like that saw, it's so, Homelite. Maybe I'll bring something to keep it in line.
I have surplus stuff, thinking of putting a swapmeet thread in the PNWLB forum.
Are we springing for t-shirts? Any ideas for a logo or whatever? The Spotted Owl shirt brings me luck when I wear it while looking for chainsaws.


----------



## slowp (Apr 11, 2010)

I will bring a table and huckleberry pie, and maybe not salsa as I see somebody else is. 

I can set up an espresso making thing in the back of the Wing. Truly a PNW affair with espresso. Latte Jed?

If I knew what clotted cream was, I'd make some. I have now learned that it is made in Cornwall and there is no better, but I still don't know what clotted cream consists of. Sounds like warm, but unmelted ice cream? 

I "derigged" a swingset from a cedar tree yesterday, but I didn't have spurs, didn't want to cut it down, so I used ---- A LADDER.:greenchainsaw:
That's what real loggers use. At least the only ones logging right now.


----------



## bigbadbob (Apr 11, 2010)

I guess I will bring some Maynards wine gums, anyone need anything else from the other side of the border???


----------



## cowtipper (Apr 12, 2010)

slowp said:


> I will bring a table and huckleberry pie, and maybe not salsa as I see somebody else is.
> 
> I can set up an espresso making thing in the back of the Wing. Truly a PNW affair with espresso. Latte Jed?
> 
> ...



Ingredients
2 cups pasteurized (not ultra-pasteurized) cream 

Directions
Set a coffee filter basket, lined with a filter, in a strainer, over a bowl. Pour the cream almost to the top of the filter. Refrigerate for 2 hours. The whey will sink to the bottom passing through the filter leaving a ring of clotted cream. Scrape this down with a rubber spatula and repeat every couple of hours until the mass reaches the consistency of soft cream cheese


----------



## schmuck.k (Apr 12, 2010)

*clotted cream*

that lookes good


----------



## mile9socounty (Apr 12, 2010)

RandyMac said:


> I have surplus stuff, thinking of putting a swapmeet thread in the PNWLB forum.



+1 on that idea. I have a few older saws that I don't use anymore than I can bring. Could figure out something to do with them. Prizes or give-a-ways. I know I could probably bring a ton of eggs for breakfast and a couple backs of taters for the same reason. Maybe even some carbonated adult drinks as well.


----------



## Jacob J. (Apr 12, 2010)

I was thinking we could have a drawing for stuff, like door prizes and whatnot. I have some new bar and chain combos that would be good for that as well a couple decent saws. 

Should there be any contests at this thing?


----------



## slowp (Apr 12, 2010)

I guess I have to try to make clotted cream. How does it go with pie?


----------



## Farley9n (Apr 13, 2010)

*It's Shaping Up!*




WOW.....This is looking good! We can have all kinds of contest. I should have the axe target this week, got the two climbing trees, the wood is nice sized and should last through single and multiple cut efforts since we are doing cookies, there's just a lot of things. I'm thinking of three classes of saws....WS (way stock),NS (not stock) and WNS (way not stock) each with popular sized cc break downs. Also a "Vintage Challenge". Then there's the "Beat My Time Get A Beer" thing that should break me but you never know. (Hope I don't get "Clotted Creamed")
Talked with Bailey's today and they will be sending a Gift Box and that will be added to the prizes.
As far as bring some of your own saws and parts to sell or trade, that's fine too but your going up against a lot of the stuff on my barn floor so be prepared to take some of that home with you................Bob


----------



## little possum (Apr 13, 2010)

Bob your barn floor has me droolin :drool: All kinds of saws/parts and projects in there.

Looks like the GTG is shaping up, and sounds like yall are gonna be busy with all sorts of events.


----------



## slowp (Apr 13, 2010)

If you're gonna make me take "stuff" home, I will have to bring down some stuff for you. Got old tires, a washing machine, a pressure tank, and probably more stuff hiding in the blackberries. 

Hey. I found the broken aluminum bat!


----------



## MNTAINGAL23 (Apr 13, 2010)

The ax targets sound good. I like to throw Brians throwing ax. We broke our target so we need a new one.


----------



## RandyMac (Apr 13, 2010)

We could have silly contests for beer, the slowest chainsaw, the heaviest, the loudest, wait I have that covered with just one.


----------



## Ironbark (Apr 14, 2010)

slowp said:


> I guess I have to try to make clotted cream. How does it go with pie?



Very well indeed. But you really need scones and strawberry jam. Don't ask me whether you put the jam on first and the cream on top, or the other way around. Had many a heated debate on that one!!!

I don't think there is a correct way of doing it, but I always put the jam on first.


----------



## Ironbark (Apr 14, 2010)

Farley9n said:


> WOW.....This is looking good! We can have all kinds of contest. I should have



Thanks for posting this picture Bob. I think after i show Kate, I'll be off the hook for evermore!!!

I think I need more stuff though!!!


----------



## Farley9n (Apr 14, 2010)

*If You Liked That One.....*






Then here's another! This is from the "Neatest" area.
Going to miss you guys this year but I know your going to be doing something amazing & fun even without us.................Bob


----------



## Ironbark (Apr 14, 2010)

Yeah, I definitely need some more stuff, FACT!!!

Well there was still a faint glimmer of hope that I could make it in May, but even that's gone now. I've been called up for jury service. So glad to have made it to the first 2.

So I'll hang around here, thank you for your hospitality in the past and wish you a happy GtG in 2010!!!


----------



## Hddnis (Apr 14, 2010)

Ironbark said:


> Very well indeed. But you really need scones and strawberry jam. Don't ask me whether you put the jam on first and the cream on top, or the other way around. Had many a heated debate on that one!!!
> 
> I don't think there is a correct way of doing it, but I always put the jam on first.




The real question is cream first and then tea or tea first and then cream?

My family spent many an hour debating that one. The english side would say tea first and the Irish side would say cream first. Then it would switch next visit and the English side would say cream first and so on. 

I personally always put the tea in first because I like to add a little honey to it and the cream cools it just a touch and so the honey doesn't mix as well.



Mr. HE


----------



## cowtipper (Apr 15, 2010)

Ironbark said:


> Very well indeed. But you really need scones and strawberry jam. Don't ask me whether you put the jam on first and the cream on top, or the other way around. Had many a heated debate on that one!!!
> 
> I don't think there is a correct way of doing it, but I always put the jam on first.



cream on frist...oke::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## MNTAINGAL23 (Apr 15, 2010)

Ironbark said:


> Yeah, I definitely need some more stuff, FACT!!!
> 
> Well there was still a faint glimmer of hope that I could make it in May, but even that's gone now. I've been called up for jury service. So glad to have made it to the first 2.
> 
> So I'll hang around here, thank you for your hospitality in the past and wish you a happy GtG in 2010!!!



Hey Colin just send Kate, we will take care of her. We will take her to get her linens, bobbins and bits and a few more red white and blue stars and stripes.
goodies!:hmm3grin2orange:
We will really miss you both, and it won't be the same without you both. Hope to see you guys next time.


----------



## GASoline71 (Apr 17, 2010)

Bump...

I breezed through this thread again, and didn't see any dates posted yet. My eyes are shot, so maybe I just missed them. 

I will be in NW Orygun on June 4, 5, and 6 to be at another GTG for a different website...  So looks like 2 trips to OR for me in June... 

With Jacob's help, my 797 will be there. I should have my 640 runnin' too. A few more tweaks on the old Homelite 770G with the PNW history behind it. That'll be in the truck too.

Jacob... you gonna bring an extra 125 with you? 

I am looking forward to shakin' some hands and drinkin' beer with you lot. Oh... and maybe run a few saws... 

Gary


----------



## Jacob J. (Apr 17, 2010)

Farley9n said:


> Then here's another! This is from the "Neatest" area. Bob



Bob- that looks like "madness on the McKenzie"...



GASoline71 said:


> I will be in NW Orygun on June 4, 5, and 6 to be at another GTG for a different website...  So looks like 2 trips to OR for me in June...
> 
> With Jacob's help, my 797 will be there. I should have my 640 runnin' too. A few more tweaks on the old Homelite 770G with the PNW history behind it. That'll be in the truck too.
> 
> ...



I think Bob was also shooting for June 06 or around there? Is there some vintage saw GTG that I'm missing out on? 

I think I can squeeze an extra 125 in the truck...


----------



## GASoline71 (Apr 17, 2010)

Jacob J. said:


> Bob- that looks like "madness on the McKenzie"...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Naw... climbers...



Gary


----------



## Jacob J. (Apr 17, 2010)

GASoline71 said:


> Naw... climbers...
> 
> 
> 
> Gary



I guess I better wander on over and get the scoop. I need serious help with my climbing and a GTG with some Pros is just what the doctor ordered.


----------



## schmuck.k (Apr 17, 2010)

GASoline71 said:


> Bump...
> 
> I breezed through this thread again, and didn't see any dates posted yet. My eyes are shot, so maybe I just missed them.
> 
> ...



i was wondering if you where going to be there. i cant waight to lisen to all of the older fellows as i am a young buck


----------



## Farley9n (Apr 18, 2010)

*Dates!.....12th & 13th of JUNE !*

"T" & I are hosting the only Pacific Northwest GTG that we know of on the 12th & 13th of June. If some are able to be there on the afternoon of Friday the 11th they can help with set up and suggestions for the weekend.
I had hoped that bookerdog would be hosting one the first part of May and with ours in mid June there would still be time and weather for one more in Aug or Sept. but so far,nothing.
I think that there is something going on in Cottage Grove and Prospect but have no dates or further information.
I hope that clears up any confusion and am looking forward to a great time!
................................Bob


----------



## Jacob J. (Apr 18, 2010)

12th & 13th...looks like some of us will be making multiple trips. Good deal.


----------



## GASoline71 (Apr 18, 2010)

HAHA! Yep... Just like we discussed on the phone earlier Jacob... I'll be making 2 trips to Orygun this June! I'll see ya there. 

Bob... officially count me in... 

Gary


----------



## Gologit (Apr 18, 2010)

Looks like a good group. With all the exotic saws I just might leave my ordinary old work saws home and try out everybody else's. No buying, though. I'm going to Madsen's before I come back down to Farleys...I'll be broke.


----------



## MNTAINGAL23 (Apr 19, 2010)

Gologit said:


> Looks like a good group. With all the exotic saws I just might leave my ordinary old work saws home and try out everybody else's. No buying, though. I'm going to Madsen's before I come back down to Farleys...I'll be broke.



Hey Bob you going to buy some accessories?:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Trinity Honoria (Apr 19, 2010)

What I want to know is this: Will the Barbie Sticker Phantom make another appearance??? 

Oh, by the way, I will be bringing a chocolate cake for regular folks, and gluten free brownies for us limited fantastic folk...

Can't wait to see y'all-- and more important, hear the chain saws working and smell the smoke... and just after my spring quarter ends!!!


----------



## Gologit (Apr 20, 2010)

MNTAINGAL23 said:


> Hey Bob you going to buy some accessories?:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



Nope. I was going to but somebody named Brian (or whatever you want to call him) beat me to it. 

I _was_ thinking about a pair of Viberg caulks, though. Does that qualify?


----------



## slowp (Apr 20, 2010)

Gologit said:


> Nope. I was going to but somebody named Brian (or whatever you want to call him) beat me to it.
> 
> I _was_ thinking about a pair of Viberg caulks, though. Does that qualify?



Kuliens is just a mile or so to the north. But then you'd have to work longer.


----------



## bigbadbob (Apr 20, 2010)

We booked a room and found there wasn't much available online, not sure if we were to far in advance or they are just busy, you all might want to check.
Bob


----------



## Farley9n (Apr 20, 2010)

*Eugene/Springfield Motels*

If you are looking for a motel, most anything near an I-5 exit or the University of Oregon is only 12-15 easy miles from us. We are just east and right off the 105/126 Mckenzie River Highway right between the big cities of Cedar Flat & Walterville. There are lots of motels less than 20 min. away and the airport is only 1/2 hr or less. My advice to BigBaddddd was to try the Villege Inn (9 miles away and just off 105/126) as other friends and family had stayed there in the past. I also mentioned that he should avoid any motels listed as on Springfield's Main Street unless he was seeking some unknown adventure in a motel some would describe as being of an "Hourly Nature".
For "Good Eats", the Villege Inn has it's own restaurant which is a little old but ok. Cedar Flats has a good little restaurant and the gas station sells a non-ethanol premium. Walterville has a Ray's market and a good restaurant. Should you be coming from the east on 126, Vida has a market, gas, an a neat cafe.
We do have room for camping at the site and can handle most any size RV with the use of our neighboor's field a short walk away.
For any specific questions or special request just PM me.......Bob


----------



## Farley9n (Apr 20, 2010)

*Just So You Know*






Our little area is turning out for this GTG.............Bob


PS.....There are 3 of us Bobs. Big bad, gologit an me.....the oldest!


----------



## MNTAINGAL23 (Apr 20, 2010)

Farley9n said:


> Our little area is turning out for this GTG.............Bob
> 
> 
> PS.....There are 3 of us Bobs. Big bad, gologit an me.....the oldest!



Are all the ladies hiding or are they using the hotel of the "hourly nature?":hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Hddnis (Apr 20, 2010)

MNTAINGAL23 said:


> Are all the ladies hiding or are they using the hotel of the "hourly nature?":hmm3grin2orange:





Looks like there might be one in the doorway of the restaurant holding a baby.





Mr. HE


----------



## Farley9n (Apr 20, 2010)

*No Truth To The Rumor....*





That these gentlemen are just waiting their turn at the "Hourly ( or less ) Motel. They are my just neighbors kinda watching their field where we will be parking the oversize over flow...............B3


----------



## GASoline71 (Apr 20, 2010)

It's gonna be a funny sight to unload about 9 large chainsaws out of the back of my truck and pack them into a hotel/motel room... 

Gary


----------



## Jacob J. (Apr 20, 2010)

GASoline71 said:


> It's gonna be a funny sight to unload about 9 large chainsaws out of the back of my truck and pack them into a hotel/motel room...
> 
> Gary



In the past when I've had cutting jobs "on the road", I'd take my chain grinder with me into the hotel room and grind chains in the room. I'd get funny looks for that.


----------



## Hddnis (Apr 20, 2010)

One time I unloaded a dozen or so rifles from my truck and took them into my hotel room. A guy up on the walkway said "I'd be afraid someone would see all those rifles and try to steal them." I replied "Anybody who wants to try to steal them is well on their way to a darwin award." He thought that was really funny. We ended up talking for a bit, he used to shoot steel silhouette and now does that cowboy action stuff.




Mr. HE


----------



## LarryTheCableGuy (Apr 20, 2010)

Larry the Cable Guy, party of one!
(I think that my wife will probably still be in Floriduh taking care of her father.)

I will probably have to board the four golden retrievers...





.


----------



## Gologit (Apr 20, 2010)

bigbadbob said:


> We booked a room and found there wasn't much available online, not sure if we were to far in advance or they are just busy, you all might want to check.
> Bob



Good advice. We found the same thing to be true. Early reservations might be a good idea.


----------



## Gologit (Apr 20, 2010)

GASoline71 said:


> It's gonna be a funny sight to unload about 9 large chainsaws out of the back of my truck and pack them into a hotel/motel room...
> 
> Gary



It's even funnier when we start tuning them in the parking lot. :greenchainsaw:


----------



## slowp (Apr 20, 2010)

I will be camping in _The Wing _if it is OK. It takes up the space of a tent.


----------



## Gologit (Apr 20, 2010)

slowp said:


> Kuliens is just a mile or so to the north. But then you'd have to work longer.



Work longer to pay for them or work longer to wear them out? I don't think I like either one of those choices.


----------



## mile9socounty (Apr 20, 2010)

GASoline71 said:


> It's gonna be a funny sight to unload about 9 large chainsaws out of the back of my truck and pack them into a hotel/motel room...
> 
> Gary



Agreed. Lord knows I will be getting some funny looks myself. Hate to ask. But I might be bringing +1. My father. He hasn't been out of this county in 3+ plus years. If that would be alright to bring him along. He has some old stories and exp. Good old guy. Down to earth.


----------



## Trinity Honoria (Apr 21, 2010)

Gologit said:


> Good advice. We found the same thing to be true. Early reservations might be a good idea.



OK, so who's staying where? Always fun to stay at the same place... I'll probably make my reservations this weekend...


----------



## madhatte (Apr 21, 2010)

I'll be sleeping in my truck. It's a pretty nice camping spot. It also goes wherever I do. If it's nice enough out, I may even leave the tailgate and canopy out so the world can hear me snore. My snores make my old Remington sound like a Wild Thing!


----------



## slowp (Apr 21, 2010)

madhatte said:


> I'll be sleeping in my truck. It's a pretty nice camping spot. It also goes wherever I do. If it's nice enough out, I may even leave the tailgate and canopy out so the world can hear me snore. My snores make my old Remington sound like a Wild Thing!



Maybe I should bring the Used Dog. He has a gentle snore that makes me dream I am still living behind the bar and it is Karioke Night minus the nightly throw out of the bottles. Nope, The Wing has a fan that will drown out a lot of noise. The Used Dog takes up too much room!

I'll bring the usual table.


----------



## Farley9n (Apr 21, 2010)

*Pacfic Northwest GTG*

Hello this is Farley9n's daughter. Otherwise known as Mrs.T. I want to know how many of you GTG goers would like a GTG facebook page set up for this event . Anyone? Please Respond Quickly as my DAD is sure to erase this!  See you on the 12th of June!


----------



## MNTAINGAL23 (Apr 21, 2010)

madhatte said:


> I'll be sleeping in my truck. It's a pretty nice camping spot. It also goes wherever I do. If it's nice enough out, I may even leave the tailgate and canopy out so the world can hear me snore. My snores make my old Remington sound like a Wild Thing!



Don't sleep by us then!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## MNTAINGAL23 (Apr 21, 2010)

Farley9n said:


> Hello this is Farley9n's daughter. Otherwise known as Mrs.T. I want to know how many of you GTG goers would like a GTG facebook page set up for this event . Anyone? Please Respond Quickly as my DAD is sure to erase this!  See you on the 12th of June!



Sure!!


----------



## Jacob J. (Apr 21, 2010)

Farley9n said:


> Hello this is Farley9n's daughter. Otherwise known as Mrs.T. I want to know how many of you GTG goers would like a GTG facebook page set up for this event . Anyone? Please Respond Quickly as my DAD is sure to erase this!  See you on the 12th of June!



I think your dad needs his own Facebook page...


----------



## Farley9n (Apr 21, 2010)

My Dad Has a facebook page, I opened it for him! Now he is making me open up my own arborist account. But that's better because then he cannot delete my posts  He says I should use the call name Trouble.


----------



## MNTAINGAL23 (Apr 21, 2010)

Farley9n said:


> My Dad Has a facebook page, I opened it for him! Now he is making me open up my own arborist account. But thast is better because then he cannot delete my posts  He says I should use the call name Trouble.



You should call yourself T's trouble.


----------



## LarryTheCableGuy (Apr 21, 2010)

I will be sleeping in the back of my truck as well because I know that there is a vacancy and the price is right...

Quick, somebody suggest or assign something that I can bring from the east side of the Cascades...please?





.


----------



## Farley9n (Apr 21, 2010)

Good Idea! But she's not that "Limited"! She's going to be throwing the axe, something she's never done in her life but wants to.  I'm putting her on the gate as the sign in cop!.........:jawdrop:........She is going be checking to see who has the "Yuppie" beer so she can know where to sit at the camp fire! 
................Bob


----------



## LarryTheCableGuy (Apr 21, 2010)

Farley9n said:


> Hello this is Farley9n's daughter. Otherwise known as Mrs.T. I want to know how many of you GTG goers would like a GTG facebook page set up for this event ?...



*Do It!!*

.


----------



## "T" n "Me" (Apr 21, 2010)

All Right! Here it is, my arborist site profile has been made. I guess that "T" could stand for both, Teiva & Trouble.... the "me" well, I go with both equally  

Much to my Dads chagrin I'm sure, the Pacific Northwest GTG now has a facebook fan page.  

As I check in with facebook Significantly More Often than I check here (and more often than my Dad checks there...) I'll look forward to seeing y'all there too! The page is looking pretty bare bones right now, but there is more to come I promise


----------



## Farley9n (Apr 21, 2010)

*As Yet!*

There hasn't been any food czar but we do have some beef, salmon and assorted snacks along with plenty of liquid refreshments mentioned! I will have a "food court" set up behind the west side of the barn with a gas Weber & side burner, a regular Kettle weber, a cut open pressure tank with a screen grill for open fire cooking, and the ever popular drier drum with a grill. Plenty of "HEAT". Gologit has stepped up with supplying the paper plates, utensils and such. Trin has got a pie and some type of "brownies". Slowp does "PIES". My wife has spoken of a monster bag of salad and of course the daughter will be bringing trouble with a capitol "T"!
Bringing something for yourself and something to share. Also chairs may be in short supply...........Bob


----------



## LarryTheCableGuy (Apr 21, 2010)

"T" n "Me" said:


> Much to my Dads chagrin I'm sure, the Pacific Northwest GTG now has a facebook fan page.



Joined it! 

Yeah, the one with the golden retriever in the dryer for an avatar...

.


----------



## bigbadbob (Apr 21, 2010)

Maybe I'm old or vacant,,,cant find that GTG on facebook??
Link anybody??
Man I feel,,,,:censored:


----------



## teatersroad (Apr 21, 2010)

bigbadbob said:


> Maybe I'm old or vacant,,,cant find that GTG on facebook??
> Link anybody??
> Man I feel,,,,:censored:



What's facebook?

The heck of it is, I make apple pie, can there be too much pie? That and a couple jugs of non-eth for anyone without.


----------



## bigbadbob (Apr 21, 2010)

teatersroad said:


> What's facebook?
> 
> The heck of it is, I make apple pie, can there be too much pie? That and a couple jugs of non-eth for anyone without.


"Social Networking"


----------



## bigbadbob (Apr 21, 2010)

bigbadbob said:


> Maybe I'm old or vacant,,,cant find that GTG on facebook??
> Link anybody??
> Man I feel,,,,:censored:


Works way better if you search face book,, dummy!!!:jawdrop:


----------



## Trinity Honoria (Apr 22, 2010)

teatersroad said:


> What's facebook?
> 
> The heck of it is, I make apple pie, can there be too much pie? That and a couple jugs of non-eth for anyone without.



historically, i have observed at GTGs-- there can NEVER be too much pie... i may have misspoke-- i am bringing chocolate cake... plus brownies... and will probably bring other things... just waiting to see where the blanks are in the menu... 

i was going to bring broccoli cornbread, but there was an uprising of dissent!!!


----------



## rbtree (Apr 22, 2010)

Farley9n said:


> My son in law "T" and I are hosting a GTG here at my place on the 12th & 13th of June. Our location is just a few miles east of Springfield, Oregon between Cedar Flats and Walterville on the Mckenzie River. I've picked up some extra logs and dropped 6 trees here to support the fun! There are still some even bigger chunks coming so that the older 100cc plus drones will have something to do. We plan on using "T"'s mill to make some popular sized cants for the racers amoung us. For those that want to try climbing we have two 18-20 inch dia. trees within 40' of each other. I have picked up 4 double bit axes and will have a big Cedar round as a target just in case anyone thinks they can hit it.
> I will be setting up a select few of the logs and set some benchmark cut times with my own saws and if/when beaten by a similar cc saw will earn a beer.
> Because my barn/shop looks like something the "American Chainsaw Pickers" could build a program around I will be giving away lots of saws and"stuff" that I am never really going to get to!
> Real close parking will be limited but there is plenty of parking within a couple hundred yards. I also have room for camping and RV's if needed.
> ...




Doubt I can make it...I'll be in Ore for a "Flip-Fest" organized by members of another forum....the t ree h ouse---fliplining up some 70-90" dbh old growth...... just the weekend before. And, I'm trekking to the Bay Area in late June for a family gathering to celebrate my moms' 96 year life, which finally came to an end this past Halloween.

Too bad, I do have quite a bevvy of ported saws that people would like to see run, I'm sure.


----------



## Farley9n (Apr 22, 2010)

*Apple Pie!*

That's my favorite! I have a few apple trees ( check out the tent camping area) and when the apples are ready I take them to a specific small group of pie bakers I call my "Apple Tarts" and weedle/beg a pie or two! Yummmmmmm!
Even tried baking them myself as a sort of prodding! Mine weren't as good.
I think they are on to me now!.....Tasty While It Lasted.......Bob


----------



## rbtree (Apr 22, 2010)

GASoline71 said:


> HAHA! Yep... Just like we discussed on the phone earlier Jacob... I'll be making 2 trips to Orygun this June! I'll see ya there.
> 
> Bob... officially count me in...
> 
> Gary




Crap...there goes the neuighborhood....


Ummm...mebbe I'll have to rethink this event.....

got a lot on my plate, so can't commit at the moment


----------



## Farley9n (Apr 22, 2010)

*You Would Be Missed!*

But then I have 22 self ported saws that will be here for anyone to try. Also, since my saws are almost as fast as last years also rans I will be saving some beers!
Hope you can work it out............Bob


----------



## slowp (Apr 22, 2010)

The secret of pies? Buy the crust at the store. For apple pies, my mama taught me to mix a bit of nutmeg in with the sugar and cinnamon. I can't tell you how much because I grew up being the sugar, cinnamon and nutmeg putter inner and I didn't measure, just poured it in until my mama said "That's just about right." And we always used Golden Delicious for pies. That's the rules. 

Today, as I watched a yarder being maneuvered about, at one point heading towards the guy on the Cat with tube down and pointed at said Cat, with Cat operator gesturing for yarder to make an adjustment in direction, I thought of the sport of Yarder Jousting. Anybody got a couple of yarders?


----------



## bigbadbob (Apr 22, 2010)

Not sure what went on last year.
But what does every body think about wearing a tag of some sort with your AS handle and you real name. Just a thought.


----------



## Gologit (Apr 22, 2010)

bigbadbob said:


> Not sure what went on last year.
> But what does every body think about wearing a tag of some sort with your AS handle and you real name. Just a thought.



Might be a good idea. Lots of new faces showing up this year.


----------



## slowp (Apr 22, 2010)

Then we can switch them around.


----------



## Gologit (Apr 22, 2010)

Trinity Honoria said:


> i was going to bring broccoli cornbread, but there was an uprising of dissent!!!



Hmmph..better an up-rising than an up-chucking.


----------



## Gologit (Apr 22, 2010)

slowp said:


> Then we can switch them around.



The people...or the name tags?


----------



## forestryworks (Apr 22, 2010)

I'd like to try and make it up there. I'll have to see.


----------



## ricochet (Apr 22, 2010)

*Reservations*

Good Evening:

Just called all over Eugene/Springfield to get reservations. That weekend is a big track meet and U of O Graduation. Get your's early........................

Semper Fi: Gary


----------



## slowp (Apr 22, 2010)

Gologit said:


> The people...or the name tags?



Either will work. One might be easier though. 

Perhaps there are Barbie nametags with glitter on them? 

I have a big tent if anybody needs one. And a smaller and smallest tent.


----------



## LarryTheCableGuy (Apr 22, 2010)

Gologit said:


> Might be a good idea. Lots of new faces showing up this year.



I'm bringing my 49 year old face.

Still might be a good idea though.


.


----------



## Gologit (Apr 22, 2010)

forestryworks said:


> I'd like to try and make it up there. I'll have to see.



If you don't get out here for the GTG you'll always wish you had. Good times, good food, good people.


----------



## Cedarkerf (Apr 23, 2010)

You can just put Jeff or Brian or whatever the heck you wanna call me on mine. Any body here from Jasha if hes coming up?


----------



## Spotted Owl (Apr 23, 2010)

Mother and me still have plans to be there. Should be another great time. 



Owl


----------



## RandyMac (Apr 23, 2010)

Hey there Spotted Owl!!!
It will be great to see you-all, I might be bringing the spousal unit as well.


----------



## MNTAINGAL23 (Apr 23, 2010)

RandyMac said:


> Hey there Spotted Owl!!!
> It will be great to see you-all, I might be bringing the spousal unit as well.



I'm sure she will have fun. It's not just for the chainsaws it's good times and great food too!


----------



## Trinity Honoria (Apr 23, 2010)

MNTAINGAL23 said:


> I'm sure she will have fun. It's not just for the chainsaws it's good times and great food too!



I attended a work luncheon yesterday, and several of my new hires were at the table and i mentioned the June GTG... the lady who i started training this week wanted to understand the chainsaw thing-- i explained the chainsaws are part of the annual performance evaluation  the look on her face was classic! 

it fascinates me the generosity of the people who are holding the chainsaws-- i have never been around a specialty or hobby where people are so generous with their knowledge and willing to share their tips to improve one's efforts... just fascinates me...


----------



## Farley9n (Apr 23, 2010)

*Timely Note!*

On "Significant Others"...............They are welcome! Mine is looking forward to our GTG somewhat like a newly caged semi domestic animal. Wide eyed, very courious, but somewhat fearful. The "Oh My God! What have you gotten us into this time"? sort of attitude. The mental images of a bunch of people whose only commonality is that they have chainsaws, giant grins, and met through the internet is not completly comforting to her! On the other hand she loves beading, gardening, is a Red Hatter, and has put up with me for 44 plus years kinda scares me!
The daughter (Shannon ) on the other hand, just thinks this is GREAT! Another one of my misadventures she can needle me about for years to come!
Is this thing shaping up..........or what?............Bob & Liz


----------



## MNTAINGAL23 (Apr 23, 2010)

Farley9n said:


> On "Significant Others"...............They are welcome! Mine is looking forward to our GTG somewhat like a newly caged semi domestic animal. Wide eyed, very courious, but somewhat fearful. The "Oh My God! What have you gotten us into this time"? sort of attitude. The mental images of a bunch of people whose only commonality is that they have chainsaws, giant grins, and met through the internet is not completly comforting to her! On the other hand she loves beading, gardening, is a Red Hatter, and has put up with me for 44 plus years kinda scares me!
> The daughter (Shannon ) on the other hand, just thinks this is GREAT! Another one of my misadventures she can needle me about for years to come!
> Is this thing shaping up..........or what?............Bob & Liz



Hey hey now, I met my hubby on the internet and he's a really good guy!
His Mom warned him about meeting people on the internet though.:hmm3grin2orange:
I am sure your Daughter will talk about it for years, but it will be about all the fun she had and people she met.
I know Bookerdog's BIL thought he was crazy and thought the people that were going to show up were too. He ended up staying there late and his wife called to see if he was coming home.
(Kinda sounds like what T experienced going with you to Bookerdogs)
I remember him saying he called the wife to tell her he was staying and having a good time.
Can't wait to see you all again and meet the new people.


----------



## Gologit (Apr 23, 2010)

Trinity Honoria said:


> What I want to know is this: Will the Barbie Sticker Phantom make another appearance???



Let's hope not. Those things were hard to get off the saws. The Barbie Sticker Phantom might wind up getting superglued to the Pie Station if they try any pranks this year.


----------



## bigbadbob (Apr 23, 2010)

Gologit said:


> Let's hope not. Those things were hard to get off the saws. The Barbie Sticker Phantom might wind up getting superglued to the Pie Station if they try any pranks this year.


Making small note 'Bring Stickers':greenchainsaw:
For Bob


----------



## Gologit (Apr 23, 2010)

bigbadbob said:


> Making small note 'Bring Stickers':greenchainsaw:
> For Bob



Hey, none of that now. I'm busy peeling the "Buy California Grown Wood Products" sticker off of my pickup. I figured that might not go over too well in Ory-gun.


----------



## RandyMac (Apr 23, 2010)

Is there a yellow sticker under that one, with an arrow on it?


----------



## LarryTheCableGuy (Apr 24, 2010)

Gologit said:


> Hey, none of that now. I'm busy peeling the "Buy California Grown Wood Products" sticker off of my pickup. I figured that might not go over too well in Ory-gun.



Don't worry, the Barbie stickers on your pickup will be A-OK in California!




.


----------



## Trinity Honoria (Apr 24, 2010)

LarryTheCableGuy said:


> Don't worry, the Barbie stickers on your pickup will be A-OK in California!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh, we are going to have FUN this year! It's always fun, but I imagine this year is going to be a memorable event!


----------



## Farley9n (Apr 24, 2010)

*Hey Bob.....*

Save the stickers! You can reuse them to hold on your bumper!........


----------



## "T" n "Me" (Apr 24, 2010)

Hmmmmm Stickers huh? We've got Super Hero stickers for those of you who are a little to macho for the Barbie style. Also, Dora the Explorer stickers will be a nice treat too (she's not as afraid to get a little dirty as Barbie).  

the facebook page is listed as :

Pacific Northwest GTG 


See you all on the 12th


----------



## slowp (Apr 24, 2010)

I just returned from the West of here. For those of you to the North, Madsens is still there. Looks like Sunbirds has a good supply of rigging clothes. I hit their cheap t-shirt rack. 

Gots a new, bigger cooler for The Wing. There will be room for Yuppie Beer. I'll bring the locally made kind. :greenchainsaw:


----------



## Gologit (Apr 24, 2010)

LarryTheCableGuy said:


> Don't worry, the Barbie stickers on your pickup will be A-OK in California!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not in _my_ neighborhood. Not to mention my work environment. I catch enough flack now for not having enough dings and dents in my pickup to look like an authentic logger's rig...although Slowp did her best to solve that problem for me last year.

Logging stickers? Yes. Barbie stickers? Nope.


----------



## Gologit (Apr 24, 2010)

Farley9n said:


> Save the stickers! You can reuse them to hold on your bumper!........



Does that mean I can throw away the twisted-together paper clips and duct tape?


----------



## slowp (Apr 24, 2010)

Gologit said:


> Not in _my_ neighborhood. Not to mention my work environment. I catch enough flack now for not having enough dings and dents in my pickup to look like an authentic logger's rig...although Slowp did her best to solve that problem for me last year.
> 
> Logging stickers? Yes. Barbie stickers? Nope.



Welllllllllllllll, there's some even better roads you could take your pickup on. That problem is easily fixed.

I got a new roll of the turquoise or is it teal duct tape today.


----------



## Farley9n (Apr 24, 2010)

*No !!!*

Some one will bring a Stihl.......opcorn:......And there's always your front bumper..........Bob


----------



## LarryTheCableGuy (Apr 24, 2010)

Gologit said:


> Not in _my_ neighborhood. Not to mention my work environment. I catch enough flack now for not having enough dings and dents in my pickup to look like an authentic logger's rig...although Slowp did her best to solve that problem for me last year.
> 
> Logging stickers? Yes. Barbie stickers? Nope.



Okay, no problem, I've got your back. I have one of these for ya that should deter any Barbie sticker wielding hoodlums from messin' with* your* stuff.







.


----------



## Gologit (Apr 24, 2010)

LarryTheCableGuy said:


> Okay, no problem, I've got your back. I have one of these for ya that should deter any Barbie sticker wielding hoodlums from messin' with* your* stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's a good sticker but I don't think I'll need it. I'll have Oregon Grown to protect me.

See, Larry, that's why you could move to Oregon. She left Oregon and moved down here.


----------



## Gologit (Apr 24, 2010)

Farley9n said:


> Some one will bring a Stihl.......opcorn:......And there's always your front bumper..........Bob



The front bumper is made from what I suspect to be recycled Coors cans. I had a hitch installed and, like I said, now that I can get into 4wd it ought to pull even better.

If all else fails we'll bring Oregon Grown's new Jeep.


----------



## schmuck.k (Apr 24, 2010)

I don't know what the deal with the stickers is. but i cant wait going to be fun.


----------



## Gologit (Apr 24, 2010)

*Hey Farley...*

Are there going to be any special lawn chairs for Chowdozer?


----------



## LarryTheCableGuy (Apr 24, 2010)

Gologit said:


> Are there going to be any special lawn chairs for Chowdozer?





***Insert "Orthopedic Hat" joke here***

opcorn:


.


----------



## Farley9n (Apr 25, 2010)

*Dozer Hill*





Reserved seating atop Dozer Hill. View from the west, over the fire pit. 
Will he ....or.....won't he ?.............opcorn:.......Bob


----------



## bigbadbob (Apr 25, 2010)

How about the melting gas cans??


----------



## heimannm (Apr 25, 2010)

I am just home now from Australia and Mrs. Heimann (Teri) is asking when do we leave and how long will we be gone so I believe she is fully on board.

She is wondering what she will do when I am out "playing chain saws" so help me come up with some good suggestions to encourage her to come along to the gathering instead of hiding out in a motel watching television.

If all goes well, I should have the SP85 from Australia delivered in time to get it ready, my 840 with the 48" bar, my 1-85 (best sounding saw ever), and an SP125 or two just to fill out the truck.

Looking forward to this, hope we can convince Belgian to make it as well!

Mark 

That's Graeme (Gumnuts) handing over the SP85 in Australia, I hope to have it delivered within a few weeks and may have another to join if all goes well.


----------



## Trinity Honoria (Apr 25, 2010)

heimannm said:


> I am just home now from Australia and Mrs. Heimann (Teri) is asking when do we leave and how long will we be gone so I believe she is fully on board.
> 
> She is wondering what she will do when I am out "playing chain saws" so help me come up with some good suggestions to encourage her to come along to the gathering instead of hiding out in a motel watching television.
> Mark



To the dear Mrs: Oh, please come on to the GTG! There's lots of good conversation with wonderful people who arrive with a variety of life experience! I show up with lawn chair and contributions to the food table and just enjoy the sun & fun! I don't chain saw-- just enjoy the crowd! Some of the women that come do use chain saws... one year, they dressed me up and put a chainsaw in my hands but I was closely supervised! And I am a bit of an oddball in the midst-- been attending GTGs on the East Coast when I lived there and now out in the West! If you want to know more, just drop me a private message with an email & I can fill you in more... dress casual with good shoes... sunscreen & a hat... and be prepared to laugh a lot!!!

Did I leave anything out???


----------



## Farley9n (Apr 25, 2010)

*Hey Mark.....*

A big plus one to all that Trin said! This is a wonderful area with lots to do and see! What are her intrest? My wife, Liz, isn't into chainsaw either but is looking forward to meeting the people that she has been hearing about the last couple of years. I mentioned in a slightly earlier post some of her interest. This will also be the daughters first GTG and she isn't into chainsaw either. 
At any rate you both are most welcome and I am personally pumped that your coming!........Bob


----------



## Trinity Honoria (Apr 25, 2010)

Farley9n said:


> A big plus one to all that Trin said! Bob



I just remembered that at the GTG at Booker dog's, I went to a local museum on the Gorge... there are ways to slide other things in and not miss the fun! Me? I'll be doing the local thrift stores by getting to the area early...


----------



## Gologit (Apr 25, 2010)

*Hey Mark...*

I usually don't agree with Trinity (mostly 'cause it drives her nuts and she'd die of shock if I ever did) but she hit the nail right on the head. 

The ladies always seem to have a fine time. They can be as involved, or not, in the goings on as they wish. There's always a circle of chairs around the fire and lots of good conversation. Lots of good food, laughter, and relaxation.


----------



## bigbadbob (Apr 25, 2010)

Gologit said:


> I usually don't agree with Trinity (mostly 'cause it drives her nuts and she'd die of shock if I ever did) but she hit the nail right on the head.
> 
> The ladies always seem to have a fine time. They can be as involved, or not, in the goings on as they wish. There's always a circle of chairs around the fire and lots of good conversation. Lots of good food, laughter, and relaxation.


Mine has already Googled all the quilty stores!!!
I may never see her again!!
That quilty thing is worse than CAD:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Trinity Honoria (Apr 25, 2010)

Gologit said:


> I usually don't agree with Trinity (mostly 'cause it drives her nuts and she'd die of shock if I ever did) but she hit the nail right on the head.
> 
> The ladies always seem to have a fine time. They can be as involved, or not, in the goings on as they wish. There's always a circle of chairs around the fire and lots of good conversation. Lots of good food, laughter, and relaxation.



Ummm. Did you include me in the "lady" category??? Not sure that's a good fit... and usually there's a fella or two in the circle of chairs... or in all the chairs... this isn't a crowd that follows gender roles particularly... several women are as handy with a chainsaw as most the guys... some of the guys have demonstrated marvelous cooking skills... 

thank you, Bob, for not agreeing with me... that would distress me!!!


----------



## Farley9n (Apr 25, 2010)

*yet Another*

What To Do thread.......
When our Steelheader's Club has one of it's camp outs in the field next to me and we guys take the boats and hit the river the gals head for the yard sales! We usually get back before they do!.......Bob






Didn't or isn't or wasn't there some sort of saying about "Idle gals being the devils own" oh.....something or other.................Bob


----------



## Gologit (Apr 25, 2010)

Trinity Honoria said:


> Ummm. Did you include me in the "lady" category??? Not sure that's a good fit... and usually there's a fella or two in the circle of chairs... or in all the chairs... this isn't a crowd that follows gender roles particularly... several women are as handy with a chainsaw as most the guys... some of the guys have demonstrated marvelous cooking skills...
> 
> thank you, Bob, for not agreeing with me... that would distress me!!!



 You're welcome. And yes, you're included in the "lady" category. Hey, since you decided not to force feed us all broccoli cornbread your ratings have gone way up. 

That "circle of chairs" thing is accurate, too. That's where I plan to spend most of my time.


----------



## MNTAINGAL23 (Apr 26, 2010)

Like everyone mentioned above, there is actually lots of good people to talk to and the subject is not all about chainsaws. We have some really good laughs and it is really nice to meet other people from all walks of life.
Hope to see you there with the misses.


----------



## slowp (Apr 26, 2010)

Eugene has an interesting downtown. I think the only store I went to was REI. It is a college town. Springfield has a mall with the usual stuff. 

Up the road is another college town, Corvallis. I was shocked to see it has been gentrified. The Peacock, which was a biker bar with cheap food is now a Yuppie place with sidewalk eating. But back to things to do. 

Corvallis has a hardware store. A very old hardware store. Rodnetts? If you are a fan of Aladdin lamps, they have them. The other noteworthy store is The Rainshed, where you can buy outdoor fabrics. Their fleece collection took up a room on it's own. 

That's all I know. It is also an easy hop, skip and jump too head over to the desert side or to the ocean where you should see the stretch of coast between Florence and Waldport.


----------



## madhatte (Apr 26, 2010)

Lorraine Country Kitchen! Big's Hi-You-He-He in Veneta! Smith Family Bookstores! That one record store on 13th in Eugene! Dozens of McMenamins'! Terra Tech storefront! Geeeze, what all else did I spend money on? I used to have a hoot down there.


----------



## Farley9n (Apr 26, 2010)

*Hi You Hee Hee.....*

Is History! Been gone 5 years or more. Was kinda like a breakfast "FEED LOT"! Huge quantities of almost good food and if you saw something a "Little Different" on the floor at your last visit chances were good it would still be there for your next couple!.......:jawdrop:......
Hi You Hee Hee......Not forgotten & Not missed!.......Bob


----------



## madhatte (Apr 27, 2010)

GONE?!? NOOOOOOOOO!!!

I remember the first time I went in there I ordered Biscuits and Gravy. Waitress asks, "Will that be a half order or whole?" "Do I look like a half-order kind of guy?", I replied. "Hadda warn ya", she muttered, almost under her breath, as she walked away. 

Ten minutes later Mt. Everest arrives, gravy-covered peaks near five miles above the poor plate. I must have gawked a good minute or two before setting in. I don't think I made it even 1/3 through that feast, and I had an especially good appetite on me that morning.

As I paid up, the waitress/cashier grinned and said, "Toldja". 

I think the total price, with coffee, was less than five bucks. That was about 15 years ago.


----------



## Jacob J. (Apr 27, 2010)

madhatte said:


> That one record store on 13th in Eugene!



The Record Garden? The one owned by "rockin' Mike" who looks like a character straight out of Lord of the Rings? I spent many, many afternoons and hundreds of dollars there sorting out rare out-of-prints and imports in the mid 80's-early 90's.


----------



## BigE (Apr 27, 2010)

Sure wish I could make it to this one. But, my brother-in-law is graduating from college that weekend, and I need to attend that.

I was just in Walterville (ate breakfast at Aunt Ding's) on the 16th of April to do some fly fishing on the McKenzie River. That's some beautiful country there! Pretty decent breakfast at the diner, too.

I'll wave as I drive by Springfield on I-5, heading down to Medford.

-Steve


----------



## BigE (Apr 27, 2010)

slowp said:


> Corvallis has a hardware store. A very old hardware store. Rodnetts? If you are a fan of Aladdin lamps, they have them.



Good memory. It's Robinett's, and quite a store. Always very friendly, helpful service, low prices, and they generally had what you were looking for. In addition, they could always tell you how to install it. I made many a trip there when I was in college and responsible for the maintenance of the co-op I lived in.

http://s67065.gridserver.com/winner...rdware-serving-corvallis-needs-for-150-years/


----------



## madhatte (Apr 27, 2010)

Jacob J. said:


> The Record Garden? The one owned by "rockin' Mike" who looks like a character straight out of Lord of the Rings?



That's the one. I spent a pile of cash there, too.


----------



## bigbadbob (Apr 27, 2010)

Hate to be a salesman but its a long drive to Oregon.
No sense dragging stuff there and hauling it back.
Here are 3 pdf's of stuff I have and want to sell.
Have a look and PM me For whatever, am open to offers to.
Save yourself shipping. Hope this doesnt offend anyone.
Have to add this it's all saw stuff,,,no barbie stickers!!!


----------



## madhatte (Apr 27, 2010)

I don't suppose one of those old Stihls is an 051AV?


----------



## schmuck.k (Apr 27, 2010)

*hope you dont mind but*

any one a husky 394 parts saw that there willing to part with at the gtg?


----------



## bigbadbob (Apr 27, 2010)

madhatte said:


> I don't suppose one of those old Stihls is an 051AV?


Not sure what it is 041?? Maybe sombody can id it.


----------



## Gologit (Apr 28, 2010)

*Head count?*

Any idea how many people will be coming? We'll be headed to the big box store this week to stock up on supplies.


----------



## bigbadbob (Apr 28, 2010)

Gologit said:


> Any idea how many people will be coming? We'll be headed to the big box store this week to stock up on supplies.


Remember to get stickers!!! And gas cans to ignite!!
You must be excited,, or you live very far in the bush, its six weeks away !!!
Man I am only half packed!!


----------



## Farley9n (Apr 28, 2010)

*Way Rough Count*

Most anytime I count the really comfirmed and the rest I get over 30 and a case could be made for even more but it's still too soon to be accurate. We are going to have to get serious about who for real is going to be here! As it is if I add some friends, neighbors, and possible entertainment 60 is reachable! That's scary!!!! However......If it's only going to happen once this year..........LET'S GET IT ON !!!........Bob......... 




PS.....No one person need to provide all of anything!


----------



## Gologit (Apr 28, 2010)

Farley9n said:


> Most anytime I count the really comfirmed and the rest I get over 30 and a case could be made for even more but it's still too soon to be accurate. We are going to have to get serious about who for real is going to be here! As it is if I add some friends, neighbors, and possible entertainment 60 is reachable! That's scary!!!! However......If it's only going to happen once this year..........LET'S GET IT ON !!!........Bob.........
> 
> 
> 
> ...



60? No problem. LOL...I better get the REALLY BIG garbage bags though.


----------



## Trinity Honoria (Apr 28, 2010)

Farley9n said:


> Most anytime I count the really comfirmed and the rest I get over 30 and a case could be made for even more but it's still too soon to be accurate. We are going to have to get serious about who for real is going to be here! As it is if I add some friends, neighbors, and possible entertainment 60 is reachable! That's scary!!!! However......If it's only going to happen once this year..........LET'S GET IT ON !!!........Bob.........
> 
> 
> 
> ...



to save your Mrs the heartache of strangers tromping through your house, are you bringing in portable pottys? in the past I believe some of us have contributed to the expense... but it saves emotional stress to the homeowner... 

and you are bringing in entertainment? whoo hooo... i am so excited... i might be getting to Springfield Thursday night, so i can thrift shop all day Friday... it's going to be GREAT!!!


----------



## Farley9n (Apr 28, 2010)

*This Is Shaping Up.....*

As a "Two Buck" affair ..........A PNW GTG First!......Bob


----------



## schmuck.k (Apr 28, 2010)

every time i go to this thread i get more excited


----------



## little possum (Apr 29, 2010)

bigbadbob said:


> Hate to be a salesman but its a long drive to Oregon.
> No sense dragging stuff there and hauling it back.
> Here are 3 pdf's of stuff I have and want to sell.
> Have a look and PM me For whatever, am open to offers to.
> ...



Your inbox should be full by now. lol. :drool:

Hope the GTG goes well. I think I am about as excited as most of you, and Im not attending. 

How would a winter GTG be in the PNW?  Hows the weather then?
I heard that Oregon has bunches of mallards


----------



## RandyMac (Apr 29, 2010)

Winter here is wet, Zach, we measure our rain in feet, not inches. You would probably catch some sort of mold.


----------



## little possum (Apr 29, 2010)

Well Ive got goretex  Anyways maybe oneday Ill get over the too meet some of you


----------



## Hddnis (Apr 29, 2010)

For the winter GTG's we use our special underwater chainsaws.

If you are a native you already have webbed feet, people from outside the area have to wear flippers as part of their PPE.

We have floating firepits and we go to great lengths to feed them with dry wood.




Mr. HE


----------



## slowp (Apr 29, 2010)

We are also used to the perfume of mildew. We only notice it when we unpack clothing in a dry climate.


----------



## schmuck.k (Apr 29, 2010)

slowp said:


> We are also used to the perfume of mildew. We only notice it when we unpack clothing in a dry climate.


:agree2:


----------



## madhatte (Apr 29, 2010)

Don't forget that we rust instead of tanning.


----------



## Hddnis (Apr 29, 2010)

This man dies and goes to heaven, but when he gets there St. Peter tells him his room isn't ready yet. So the man decides to go for a walk on the plains of the hereafter. He goes down the path and round a corner and sees a long line of people. At the end of the line is the devil and one at a time he grabs the people and throws them into a burning pit of fire. The man is astonished and scared and can't help but watch in horror. As he keeps watching he notices that every so often the devil picks up a person and then curses loudly and tosses them to the side and they are free to go. This makes the man very curious and so he musters up his courage and asks the devil why some people get tossed aside and are free to go. The devil snarls "They're from the PNW and are too wet to burn."




Mr. HE


----------



## RandyMac (Apr 29, 2010)

Lmao!!!


----------



## Cedarkerf (Apr 29, 2010)

Todays PNW weather pics taken 3 and a half hours ago 4pm Pacific standard time. At least winters over so its warmer and drier.


----------



## RandyMac (Apr 29, 2010)

A Spring day on the coast, sunny, cold and windy.


----------



## chowdozer (Apr 29, 2010)

Farley9n said:


> Reserved seating atop Dozer Hill. View from the west, over the fire pit.
> Will he ....or.....won't he ?.............opcorn:.......Bob



That's a nice chair Bob.


----------



## LarryTheCableGuy (Apr 30, 2010)

Cedarkerf said:


> Todays PNW weather pics taken 3 and a half hours ago 4pm Pacific standard time. At least winters over so its warmer and drier.



Yep, we're having a heat wave. Get used to it. No precipitation for almost two days now.




.


----------



## madhatte (Apr 30, 2010)

You kiddin' me? It sprinkled for almost five whole minutes this morning!


----------



## LarryTheCableGuy (May 1, 2010)

madhatte said:


> You kiddin' me? It sprinkled for almost five whole minutes this morning!



Yep, I noticed some wetness on the top of the BBQ this morning. No more fear of our well running dry. The drought is over!!




.


----------



## slowp (May 1, 2010)

*Outfitting the Wing*

Such a beauty of a day here. I decided to mod a Cabella's Cot storage thing.







It was too long for The Wing. I cut a foot off and restitched it. I'll hang it up inside of The Wing for more storage. 





Now I need to wait for a sucker hole to go see if it fits. Don't worry, the pies will go in a cooler. Next, the trial of industrial strength velcro.


----------



## Gologit (May 1, 2010)

slowp said:


> Such a beauty of a day here. I decided to mod a Cabella's Cot storage thing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Got hot and cold running water in that thing yet?


----------



## Trinity Honoria (May 2, 2010)

I am thinking of heading for Oregon on the Thursday, go spend the night along the beach-- inhale some salt air and walk along the waves... before I head to Springfield on Friday... 

Slowp-- very productive work on the Wing! I can't wait to see it!!!


----------



## slowp (May 2, 2010)

If this weather continues, I can have cold running water by opening the roof vent. I also added a 4" memory foam topper so I can't feel the pea underneath the mattress.-- Referencing the fairy tale of _The Princess and the Pea._

I will have my stoves and a little espresso maker. We must keep some semblance of being civilized.


----------



## Gologit (May 2, 2010)

slowp said:


> I will have my stoves and a little espresso maker. We must keep some semblance of being civilized.



Good deal! Now we know where to get coffee first thing in the morning. Are you supplying cookies, too?


----------



## LarryTheCableGuy (May 2, 2010)

Gologit said:


> Good deal! Now we know where to get coffee first thing in the morning. Are you supplying cookies, too?



Ahem... _Scones_.





.


----------



## slowp (May 2, 2010)

Gologit said:


> Good deal! Now we know where to get coffee first thing in the morning. Are you supplying cookies, too?



I might could. Latte Jed? :greenchainsaw:

I've never made scones. Another trip to town to find a mix?


----------



## Gologit (May 2, 2010)

LarryTheCableGuy said:


> Ahem... _Scones_.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Beneighs? But they have to be warm and have powdered sugar ala' Cafe DuMond.


----------



## Trinity Honoria (May 3, 2010)

Gologit said:


> Beneighs? But they have to be warm and have powdered sugar ala' Cafe DuMond.



"Beignets" is the correct spelling LOL... warm and FRESH is the key... they are nummy... best eaten in the French Quarter at the Cafe Du Monde... while sipping hot cocoa and watching the people walking by... oh, memories... hmmm listening to a saxaphone down the street...


----------



## Gologit (May 3, 2010)

Trinity Honoria said:


> "Beignets" is the correct spelling LOL... warm and FRESH is the key... they are nummy... best eaten in the French Quarter at the Cafe Dumond... while sipping hot cocoa and watching the people walking by... oh, memories... hmmm listening to a saxaphone down the street...



Okay, you got me on the spelling. But...hot chocolate? No. Chicory coffee in demitasse cups laced with warm milk, and perhaps a bit of brandy, is the only proper way. I used to live about three blocks from there and a stop at the Cafe DuMonde was usually preceded by a visit to the Acme Oyster Bar, Cosmo's and Johnny White's Annex. Ah, the good old days....and nights. Some of them I can even remember.


----------



## Trinity Honoria (May 3, 2010)

Gologit said:


> Okay, you got me on the spelling. But...hot chocolate? No. Chicory coffee in demitasse cups laced with warm milk and perhaps a bit of brandy is the only proper way.



very true... but when i was in NOLA, i hadn't taken to coffee of any kind yet!!! so i give you that, Bob... now that i have taken to coffee, the naturopath has me off it and i miss it!!!


----------



## Gologit (May 3, 2010)

Trinity Honoria said:


> very true... but when i was in NOLA, i hadn't taken to coffee of any kind yet!!! so i give you that, Bob... now that i have taken to coffee, the naturopath has me off it and i miss it!!!



Bad news, that. Isn't coffee one of the basic food groups?


----------



## cowtipper (May 3, 2010)

slowp said:


> I might could. Latte Jed? :greenchainsaw:
> 
> I've never made scones. Another trip to town to find a mix?



I was told they if they are come from a box then they not scones. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## slowp (May 3, 2010)

cowtipper said:


> I was told they if they are come from a box then they not scones. :hmm3grin2orange:



Well then. That does it. I can bring the favorite local cuisine of loggers. A box of Donuttos. They'll keep fresh for months and then you just chuck the box out the window when done.


----------



## Farley9n (May 3, 2010)

*For Those Of Us*

that don't drink with an extended "Pinkie" finger I will have a coffee maker out there ( run by a kinda quiet generator) saturday and Sunday early am. That's for when we huddle by the fire, slightly shivering, and both hands on the cup..........The "Yuppie" sippers will still be in the sack.................Bob


----------



## madhatte (May 3, 2010)

I roll with the French press. All you gotta do is throw some grounds in there, pour hot water over them, let it sit a minute ot two, then push the basket strainer down. Almost-instant coffee!


----------



## belgian (May 3, 2010)

heimannm said:


> Looking forward to this, hope we can convince Belgian to make it as well!
> 
> Mark



Hate to disappoint you folks, but belgian will not be able to make it:rant:
I had little hope to begin with, as my annual holidays were planned for late of july already with my company. Just too much hassle involved to change all current plans, both at home and at work.

I still have intentions to make a trip to the PNW in the future though, as I definately want to pay a visit to Wayne Suttons saw museum one day. 

I trust it will be a nice and pleasant GTG ... the Mac rumble in the PNW jungle...the oldtimers should hang on to their fake teeth though....haha.

Thanks to Mark also for the offer on the bonus miles ! It is appreciated.


----------



## Gologit (May 3, 2010)

belgian said:


> Hate to disappoint you folks, but belgian will not be able to make it:rant:
> I had little hope to begin with, as my annual holidays were planned for late of july already with my company. Just too much hassle involved to change all current plans, both at home and at work.
> 
> I still have intentions to make a trip to the PNW in the future though, as I definately want to pay a visit to Wayne Suttons saw museum one day.
> ...



Sorry to hear you're not coming. If you do make it out here in the future I'd be glad to give you a tour of the Redwoods.


----------



## Farley9n (May 3, 2010)

*Dammmmmmmm*

You will be missed! Please think of us when you do the Sutton trip!
Despite what you see in the aftermath pictures & videos of our GTG we are good people and would love to help make your PNW visit memorable........Bob


----------



## Trinity Honoria (May 3, 2010)

slowp said:


> Well then. That does it. I can bring the favorite local cuisine of loggers. A box of Donuttos. They'll keep fresh for months and then you just chuck the box out the window when done.



Seems this is a pretty picky bunch... as well as you bake, Slowp, if this was an appreciative audience, i know you could make a scone worthy to be consumed... but hey, i'm not sure this audience would care! probably still give you a hard time... 

i figure years of eating delights like Donuttos is why my health is good-- the preservatives are giving me an extended life...


----------



## Trinity Honoria (May 3, 2010)

Gologit said:


> Bad news, that. Isn't coffee one of the basic food groups?



My blood runneth caffeine... and there it went... I thought coffeee was THE primary food group since I moved to Seattle... oh well... leaves more for you, Bob!!!


----------



## RandyMac (May 3, 2010)

One of the other food groups for some of us "old" folks is asprin, goes well with caffine.


----------



## belgian (May 3, 2010)

Gologit said:


> Sorry to hear you're not coming. If you do make it out here in the future I'd be glad to give you a tour of the Redwoods.





> You will be missed! Please think of us when you do the Sutton trip!
> Despite what you see in the aftermath pictures & videos of our GTG we are good people and would love to help make your PNW visit memorable........Bob



thanks for your warm comments. I know good people when I see them, this thread shows it all too well


----------



## MNTAINGAL23 (May 3, 2010)

Trinity Honoria said:


> Seems this is a pretty picky bunch... as well as you bake, Slowp, if this was an appreciative audience, i know you could make a scone worthy to be consumed... but hey, i'm not sure this audience would care! probably still give you a hard time...
> 
> i figure years of eating delights like Donuttos is why my health is good-- the preservatives are giving me an extended life...



I think the squawk is louder than the bite. 
I bet if you brought some scones they would be gone in no time.
Really looking forward to the GTG.
To bad Belgian won't be there.


----------



## MNTAINGAL23 (May 3, 2010)

Hey does anyone know if RiverRat is coming?
That man can BBQ!


----------



## Hddnis (May 3, 2010)

Coffee is a food group for sure. It needs to be real strong too; a spoon standing up in the cup is not strong enough. Truly good coffee is so strong you can let go of the pot while pouring it and the stream of coffee will hold the pot up in the air.


Which way to the coffee?:chainsawguy:




Mr. HE


----------



## Gologit (May 3, 2010)

MNTAINGAL23 said:


> Hey does anyone know if RiverRat is coming?
> That man can BBQ!



I don't know. He hasn't been on here in quite a while. He's good people...hope he shows up.


----------



## slowp (May 3, 2010)

Farley9n said:


> that don't drink with an extended "Pinkie" finger I will have a coffee maker out there ( run by a kinda quiet generator) saturday and Sunday early am. That's for when we huddle by the fire, slightly shivering, and both hands on the cup..........The "Yuppie" sippers will still be in the sack.................Bob



Wanna bet?  Although this Yuppie Sipper has been sleeping in til 6:30 AM on the weekends. Feels good to sleep in really late like that. 

I have a receiver hitch on the back of The Wing. I could hook up to an espresso cart and bring the whole shebang down. :greenchainsaw:


----------



## LarryTheCableGuy (May 3, 2010)

slowp said:


> Wanna bet?  Although this Yuppie Sipper has been sleeping in til 6:30 AM on the weekends. Feels good to sleep in really late like that.
> 
> I have a receiver hitch on the back of The Wing. I could hook up to an espresso cart and bring the whole shebang down. :greenchainsaw:



Espresso_ cart_?

Uhhh, I thought that there was going to be a whole expresso _tent_ with a wide variety of baked goods, Italian sodas, you know...adjacent to the BBQ'd MEAT tent, around the corner from the bar oil-n-ammo kiosk.


----------



## MNTAINGAL23 (May 4, 2010)

LarryTheCableGuy said:


> Espresso_ cart_?
> 
> Uhhh, I thought that there was going to be a whole expresso _tent_ with a wide variety of baked goods, Italian sodas, you know...adjacent to the BBQ'd MEAT tent, around the corner from the bar oil-n-ammo kiosk.



Ammo kiosk? I like the sound of that!
Just watching the most awesome machine guns ever invented. Now I wanna shoot some of those!


----------



## madhatte (May 4, 2010)

Wait... are we bringing guns now? If so...


----------



## LarryTheCableGuy (May 4, 2010)

Uh oh... I didn't _say_ that...

I only mentioned ammo. Yeah, that's my story and I'm stickin' to it, for now.

Hey, speaking of people smarter than I (yes, a wide and very diverse group I agree!), any chance that Lakeside might make it?




.


----------



## Farley9n (May 4, 2010)

*Let's Get Ready To Rumble!!!!*






Where's those top handles?..........




Here's the area where the the food court will be. Drinks too!.........Bob


----------



## Jacob J. (May 4, 2010)

I guess we better start practicing our cold-starts...axe throws...coffee guzzling...danish juggling.


----------



## Gologit (May 4, 2010)

Jacob J. said:


> I guess we better start practicing our cold-starts...axe throws...coffee guzzling...danish juggling.



Put me down for the last two.


----------



## madhatte (May 4, 2010)

I got the coffee-guzzling down to a science. It's possibly the most useful thing I learned in the Navy.


----------



## bigbadbob (May 4, 2010)

Jacob J. said:


> I guess we better start practicing our cold-starts...axe throws...coffee guzzling...danish juggling.


Know how to guzzle and juggle,, beer, but I hope there are some people there showing axe throwing,, maybe a little porting (I have a bad 066 cyc for someone to finish off) and other fun things!!


----------



## bigbadbob (May 4, 2010)

I have a 090 if anyone wants to run one real bad, it is also for sale (pm please) if anyone is real serious.:jawdrop:


----------



## slowp (May 4, 2010)

What? No Norwegian juggling? (excuse me please, sawtroll). How about Swedish? Yust a bit of humor, uuuuuknow. 

Do you need me to bring the usual table? I will throw in extree chairs, but not for breaking/collapsing/ or whatever I missed. 

I would like to see a demonstration of Wedge Throwing And Sticking In A Target Or Tree. That could come in handy to get the attention of some fallers.


----------



## Trinity Honoria (May 4, 2010)

slowp said:


> What? No Norwegian juggling? (excuse me please, sawtroll). How about Swedish? Yust a bit of humor, uuuuuknow.
> 
> Do you need me to bring the usual table? I will throw in extree chairs, but not for breaking/collapsing/ or whatever I missed.
> 
> ...


----------



## Cedarkerf (May 5, 2010)

Looking great Farley hope the weather is better down there or warms up in the next 30 days this is what we woke up to out the front door. hard to see the snow coverd hill thru the fog. We live at 1000 foot elevationhills around 1700 at the top.


----------



## Farley9n (May 5, 2010)

*Hail &*

Sunshine here this morning. I'm at 570'. We don't rush into spring or sumer! Despite the weather now it can get hot out on the Farleyville Fair Grounds though there's late afternoon shade at the barn, the food area, and some other corners as yet to be seen!........

Tables are are fine to bring. They will be used for food & ........ I will have my usual "PIT" table plus a couple extras. 
There is no electricty or water but I have two generators (900 & 5000 watts) that will be ready if needed and two hoses from the green house to the fire pit and food court for water.



If you need anything special or have other questions just PM me.......Bob


----------



## LarryTheCableGuy (May 5, 2010)

Cedarkerf said:


> Looking great Farley hope the weather is better down there or warms up in the next 30 days this is what we woke up to out the front door. hard to see the snow coverd hill thru the fog. We live at 1000 foot elevationhills around 1700 at the top.



We had a few oddball snowflakes this morning (4200' elevation), not as many as we had on Monday afternoon when it was 38F, WINDY and uh..._clear_. WTH?

Ah, springtime in Orygun!


.


----------



## Cedarkerf (May 5, 2010)

Weve got rain mixed with snow right now


----------



## RandyMac (May 5, 2010)

Sorry to hear about the snow.


----------



## Cedarkerf (May 5, 2010)

RandyMac said:


> Sorry to hear about the snow.



Not so bad dont get to enjoy snow this low in May very often. That pic of the coast looks inviting tho.


----------



## RandyMac (May 5, 2010)

We get about a dozen or so days that look like that, the fog, the wind, storms are normal here, but not much in the way of snow.


----------



## RiverRat2 (May 5, 2010)

*Yep,,,, + 3*



Jacob J. said:


> Yeah, the numbers of the dildo squad here seem to be swelling...



Yeah been seeing the same... just drop in from time to time to see whats shakin,,, Gonna try to make it if I can hook up with Go Log it BOB!!!!! and come in from Sacramento!!!!! I need a break been working too0000 Much,

Hope to meet you JJ


----------



## RiverRat2 (May 5, 2010)

*I think I can Schwing it!!!!*



Gologit said:


> I don't know. He hasn't been on here in quite a while. He's good people...hope he shows up.



What's Up pardner's!!!!!!


----------



## Jacob J. (May 5, 2010)

RiverRat2 said:


> Yeah been seeing the same... just drop in from time to time to see whats shakin,,, Gonna try to make it if I can hook up with Go Log it BOB!!!!! and come in from Sacramento!!!!! I need a break been working too0000 Much,
> 
> Hope to meet you JJ



Rick- I definitely hope you make it. It would be good to see you.


----------



## MNTAINGAL23 (May 5, 2010)

RiverRat2 said:


> Yeah been seeing the same... just drop in from time to time to see whats shakin,,, Gonna try to make it if I can hook up with Go Log it BOB!!!!! and come in from Sacramento!!!!! I need a break been working too0000 Much,
> 
> Hope to meet you JJ



Cool! Looking forward to seeing you again.


----------



## Farley9n (May 5, 2010)

*Hey RR2.....!!!*

Hope you can make it!............ 
Just having you post here is a major upgrade to the "Farleyville Food Court".
 Isn't it "Neat" how many from bookerdog's original PNW GTG are either coming or are still in contact!............loving it!.......Bob


----------



## Cedarkerf (May 5, 2010)

Farley9n said:


> Hope you can make it!............
> Just having you post here is a major upgrade to the "Farleyville Food Court".
> Isn't it "Neat" how many from bookerdog's original PNW GTG are either coming or are still in contact!............loving it!.......Bob


:agree2:


----------



## LarryTheCableGuy (May 5, 2010)

Cedarkerf said:


> :agree2:



:agree2: :agree2:


.


----------



## slowp (May 5, 2010)

RiverRat2 said:


> Yeah been seeing the same... just drop in from time to time to see whats shakin,,, Gonna try to make it if I can hook up with Go Log it BOB!!!!! and come in from Sacramento!!!!! I need a break been working too0000 Much,
> 
> Hope to meet you JJ



The food court earns more stars! Yaaaay!


----------



## Trinity Honoria (May 5, 2010)

*Whoo Hooo! River Rat Returns...*



RiverRat2 said:


> Yeah been seeing the same... just drop in from time to time to see whats shakin,,, Gonna try to make it if I can hook up with Go Log it BOB!!!!! and come in from Sacramento!!!!! I need a break been working too0000 Much,
> 
> Hope to meet you JJ



WONDERFUL! It will be great to see you back in the PNW! There's a hug waiting for you!!!


----------



## Trinity Honoria (May 5, 2010)

RandyMac said:


> Sorry to hear about the snow.



now this was just mean. Here I am trying to decide if I want to be on the Oregon Coast 1 or 2 days-- and you post this! Sigh...


----------



## Cedarkerf (May 5, 2010)

Trinity Honoria said:


> now this was just mean. Here I am trying to decide if I want to be on the Oregon Coast 1 or 2 days-- and you post this! Sigh...



Heres a beautiful shot of Mount Rainier I took today. Ok If you take the snow flakes and clouds out of the pic its realy there. 2000 foot elevation snowing like crazy today.


----------



## Trinity Honoria (May 5, 2010)

Cedarkerf said:


> Heres a beautiful shot of Mount Rainier I took today. Ok If you take the snow flakes and clouds out of the pic its realy there. 2000 foot elevation snowing like crazy today.



This is a tough crowd! 

Earlier this week, we had hail... so strange! But it's what I love about the PNW-- just never know what the weather's going to do...


----------



## chowdozer (May 6, 2010)

RiverRat2 said:


> What's Up pardner's!!!!!!



B-B-Q

Mmmmm


----------



## RiverRat2 (May 6, 2010)

slowp said:


> The food court earns more stars! Yaaaay!



Does that mean we may possibly have some Huckleberry Pie for desert????

LOLOL!!!!



chowdozer said:


> B-B-Q
> 
> Mmmmm



What up Greg?????


----------



## RiverRat2 (May 6, 2010)

Trinity Honoria said:


> WONDERFUL! It will be great to see you back in the PNW! There's a hug waiting for you!!!



Hey Trinity,,,,, How U bean Kiddo?????



MNTAINGAL23 said:


> Cool! Looking forward to seeing you again.



Howdy to all my Buddies!!!!


----------



## belgian (May 6, 2010)

Trinity Honoria said:


> WONDERFUL! It will be great to see you back in the PNW! There's a hug waiting for you!!!



Some guys have all the luck....


----------



## heimannm (May 6, 2010)

Now Roland, my offer for air tickets is still on the table if you can spare the time.

My wife and I are planning to make the trip in my Ford Ranger with a load of saws so you would have to arrange transportation from the nearest airport.

Mark


----------



## Trinity Honoria (May 6, 2010)

belgian said:


> Some guys have all the luck....



Come to the GTG and I'll hug you, too!


----------



## MNTAINGAL23 (May 6, 2010)

heimannm said:


> Now Roland, my offer for air tickets is still on the table if you can spare the time.
> 
> My wife and I are planning to make the trip in my Ford Range with a load of saws so you would have to arrange transportation from the nearest airport.
> 
> Mark



I'm sure someone would pick you up and bring you along!
Come on over!!


----------



## wood4heat (May 6, 2010)

What... when, where... when??? 

I got more :censored: going on right now than I can keep track of but I would LOVE to try and make it this year. If nothing else at least make one day of it.


----------



## Farley9n (May 6, 2010)

*What...Where....When....????*

GTG.......Little East of Springfield, Or........12th & 13th of June. Some will be showing up on the 11th but they will be put to work! Moving logs, setting up "stuff", making trial cuts, and most importantly seeing that the "Food Court" & drink dispenser functions properly. As time permits they may have to do some fire pit and CD Hill prep!........Refreshments will be served!
.............Bob


----------



## wood4heat (May 6, 2010)

Ok it's on my calender, now if I can only get it on my wifes calender.


----------



## MNTAINGAL23 (May 6, 2010)

wood4heat said:


> Ok it's on my calender, now if I can only get it on my wifes calender.



Bring her along. She will have fun too!


----------



## RiverRat2 (May 6, 2010)

*Awesome*



heimannm said:


> Now Roland, my offer for air tickets is still on the table if you can spare the time.
> 
> My wife and I are planning to make the trip in my Ford Ranger with a load of saws so you would have to arrange transportation from the nearest airport.
> 
> Mark



Hope You can make it Roland,,, I'm gonna have to pull some strings but I will give it my best!!!!!!


----------



## chowdozer (May 7, 2010)

RiverRat2 said:


> What up Greg?????



I have a Mac 7-55 for you to run if I can get enough time off to unstick the float.


----------



## Gologit (May 7, 2010)

RiverRat2 said:


> Yeah been seeing the same... just drop in from time to time to see whats shakin,,, Gonna try to make it if I can hook up with Go Log it BOB!!!!! and come in from Sacramento!!!!! I need a break been working too0000 Much,
> 
> Hope to meet you JJ



Hey you...We're planning on leaving from down here the week-end before the GTG and using the trip as part of some over-due vacation time. If you can get to Sacramento the weekend of the 4th you are more than welcome to ride up with us.

Hope you make it out here...it's shaping up to be another great GTG. Bring that JustMow character with you. 
.


----------



## Gologit (May 7, 2010)

slowp said:


> What? No Norwegian juggling?
> 
> I would like to see a demonstration of Wedge Throwing And Sticking In A Target Or Tree. That could come in handy to get the attention of some fallers.



Norwegians are too hard to juggle...and it makes them grumpy.

For events..how 'bout hardhat throwing with extra points for drop kicking and distance.


----------



## RandyMac (May 7, 2010)

No juggling of Norwegians, I'm guessin' that dwarf bowling is out too. Are we still planning on a yuppie skeet shoot?


----------



## RiverRat2 (May 7, 2010)

Gologit said:


> Norwegians are too hard to juggle...and it makes them grumpy.
> 
> *For events..how 'bout hardhat throwing with extra points for drop kicking and distance*.



Somehow Bob,,, I have no problem envisioning you placing very well in that category,,,, In fact if there is some casual side betting going on,,,,,

My money is on you to be in the top three of the field,,, LOLOLOL!!!!


----------



## RiverRat2 (May 7, 2010)

RandyMac said:


> No juggling of Norwegians, I'm guessin' that dwarf bowling is out too. Are we still planning on a yuppie skeet shoot?



I'm in!!!!!!


----------



## MNTAINGAL23 (May 7, 2010)

Gologit said:


> Norwegians are too hard to juggle...and it makes them grumpy.
> 
> For events..how 'bout hardhat throwing with extra points for drop kicking and distance.



How about "how many expletives you can string in one sentence while throwing the hard hat?":hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Trinity Honoria (May 7, 2010)

RiverRat2 said:


> Hey Trinity,,,,, How U bean Kiddo?????



You come to mind almost everytime I use my GPS... I got the brand you recommended!!! as to how I am, that's a fire side tale...


----------



## Trinity Honoria (May 7, 2010)

MNTAINGAL23 said:


> How about "how many expletives you can string in one sentence while throwing the hard hat?":hmm3grin2orange:



Hmmm I can compete in the expletive category... not too good at kicking things, but cursing-- well, i'm gifted there...


----------



## Gologit (May 7, 2010)

MNTAINGAL23 said:


> How about "how many expletives you can string in one sentence while throwing the hard hat?":hmm3grin2orange:



Without repeating yourself? Extra points for that! There's also the "throw hardhat down, dropkick, and cuss" event.

I used to work with an old Swede catskinner and when he got really mad he'd lose most of his English and cuss in Swedish. On one memorable occasion he had such a complete riggin fit that his upper plate went flying out and we all spent the next hour crawling around in the brush and landing slash trying to find it. The Swede was still screaming but it was kinda mushy sounding with no upper teeth. One of the other guys on the crew tried to translate it all but he got to laughing so hard he fell down. We didn't find the teeth.


----------



## Gologit (May 7, 2010)

RiverRat2 said:


> Somehow Bob,,, I have no problem envisioning you placing very well in that category,,,, In fact if there is some casual side betting going on,,,,,
> 
> My money is on you to be in the top three of the field,,, LOLOLOL!!!!



LOLOLOL...I try not to do that any more. Sets a bad example.


----------



## Farley9n (May 8, 2010)

*Getting Ready!*










It's behind those logs and to the right of the food court. ( I keep moving the logs around so the grass will grow back under them.) Here's a picture of climbing tree one! I reach for a beer, a chair, and some shade everytime I look at it or it's twin.




Beautiful day today! Can't wait!!!...........Bob


----------



## Cedarkerf (May 8, 2010)

:agree2:


----------



## Gologit (May 8, 2010)

*A present from Kentucky*

Haywire Haywood sent me a couple of jars of BBQ sauce. I'll bring them with me. If I can hold out that long, anyway.


----------



## Trinity Honoria (May 9, 2010)

Gologit said:


> Haywire Haywood sent me a couple of jars of BBQ sauce. I'll bring them with me. If I can hold out that long, anyway.



I just got a marvelous BBQ sauce that has a bit of bite to it... the two fellas who make it was passing out BBQ chicken samples at a grocery store recently and it was GREAT! I can bring it if anyone else likes a BBQ sauce that's a bit spicey... and if not, I can keep it just for me!!! (It's not eye-watering spicey, but has an interesting kick to it)

I'll wait for the comments...


----------



## MNTAINGAL23 (May 9, 2010)

Trinity Honoria said:


> I just got a marvelous BBQ sauce that has a bit of bite to it... the two fellas who make it was passing out BBQ chicken samples at a grocery store recently and it was GREAT! I can bring it if anyone else likes a BBQ sauce that's a bit spicey... and if not, I can keep it just for me!!! (It's not eye-watering spicey, but has an interesting kick to it)
> 
> I'll wait for the comments...



Bring it sounds good! Please!!


----------



## Gologit (May 9, 2010)

Trinity Honoria said:


> I just got a marvelous BBQ sauce that has a bit of bite to it... the two fellas who make it was passing out BBQ chicken samples at a grocery store recently and it was GREAT! I can bring it if anyone else likes a BBQ sauce that's a bit spicey... and if not, I can keep it just for me!!! (It's not eye-watering spicey, but has an interesting kick to it)
> 
> I'll wait for the comments...



Great idea. Does this mean I can keep one jug of Haywire's sauce for myself?


----------



## Trinity Honoria (May 9, 2010)

Gologit said:


> Great idea. Does this mean I can keep one jug of Haywire's sauce for myself?



Let your conscience be your guide, fella!


----------



## Farley9n (May 12, 2010)

*As We Near Count Down.....*

Those of you that are planing on making it PLEASE PM me for the address and a phone number. Also, if you have any special request, will be camping or have a plus sized rig and so forth let me know so I can have a spot for you that fits your needs. There is plenty of room! I just need to be as accurate as we can about how many, who, what, and where to put em!.........




Things are coming along well enough at the "Fair Grounds" that I have been able to get some saws ready for prime time!...............Bob


----------



## Gologit (May 12, 2010)

Farley9n said:


> Those of you that are planing on making it PLEASE PM me for the address and a phone number. Also, if you have any special request, will be camping or have a plus sized rig and so forth let me know so I can have a spot for you that fits your needs. There is plenty of room! I just need to be as accurate as we can about how many, who, what, and where to put em!.........
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Got new tires on the Ford?


----------



## Farley9n (May 12, 2010)

*No New Tires!*

At least not yet! I do have various chokers though and your tiny Toy can be chained up if needed!................ Ford has earned some time off!......Bob


----------



## Farley9n (May 13, 2010)

*I Can't Help Myself......!*





It's kinda like just evening out a piece of pie or cake after filching a tiny piece! I couldn't just leave it at one cut!.......
Here I am just trying to be sure my 680 Solo is ready and before I know it several small cookies were zipped from the saw bucks and I went for the bigger Maple.........I'm just not used to being this reserved when there's wood around!
WHAT THE HELL IS TAKING JUNE SO LONG???????..............Bob


----------



## heimannm (May 13, 2010)

I was able to get a room in Springfield for Saturday and Sunday nights, I am really looking forward to this myself!

Mark


----------



## Farley9n (May 14, 2010)

*Oh Mark*

I hope it's not in one of the two on main street! If it is, you should have some camp fire tales:jawdrop:...............Bob


----------



## madhatte (May 14, 2010)

I used to stay at that Korean joint off of the Beltway. Great roadside motel deal, restaurant/bar downstairs... fast forward ten years. No improvements, restaurant is gone, bar is run-down, rates doubled. Motel business is evidently pretty cutthroat. Almost don't mind that I've forgot the name of the place. Something to do with sun.


----------



## BobL (May 14, 2010)

Looks like I've missed that opportunity by about 2 weeks.
Have fun guys!


----------



## Trinity Honoria (May 14, 2010)

Farley9n said:


> I hope it's not in one of the two on main street! If it is, you should have some camp fire tales:jawdrop:...............Bob



The room i got rents by the hour... i thought it was a good deal...


----------



## Jacob J. (May 14, 2010)

Springfield is the one place in Oregon with not only coin-operated beds, but coin-operated toilets as well.


----------



## LarryTheCableGuy (May 15, 2010)

Jacob J. said:


> Springfield is the one place in Oregon with not only coin-operated beds, but coin-operated toilets as well.



Should I bring a roll of quarters, two if I'm drinking beer?


.


----------



## Gologit (May 15, 2010)

*Sad to say...*

I won't be able to make it up there this time. After a couple of really bad years we're finally looking at a good one and there's not enough hours in the day to get everything done. I'll be in the woods six or seven days a week until we get some decks built up and that just won't leave me enough time for vacation.

So...you gals and guys have fun, run some saws, eat that great food, have some good conversations, tell all your favorite camp fire stories and I'll be with you in spirit.


----------



## RandyMac (May 15, 2010)

ahhh, you just don't want to get caught on film havin' your saw stuck.
Kill one for me.


----------



## slowp (May 15, 2010)

RandyMac said:


> ahhh, you just don't want to get caught on film havin' your saw stuck.
> Kill one for me.



I agree with this theory. I practiced chain throwing just for the GTG yesterday. I should be ready. 

Who will we throw our wedges at now?


----------



## Farley9n (May 15, 2010)

*Going To Miss You....*

Bob "gologit"! You are truly "Collectable". On the other hand your not being here makes the Ford a Gold Metalist and gives us someone and something to raise a glass,can,bottle,or whatever to! See you at the next one!........Bob


----------



## LarryTheCableGuy (May 15, 2010)

Unacceptable, GoLogItBob. So here is what we shall do - move the venue south.

We will show up at your landing with a hundred or so saws and git-r-done, then burn a big pile of slash that night while we drink up all of the yuppie PNW beer that we imported.

Then you get Sunday off and life is good.

Just another service that I provide.



.


----------



## MNTAINGAL23 (May 15, 2010)

LarryTheCableGuy said:


> Unacceptable, GoLogItBob. So here is what we shall do - move the venue south.
> 
> We will show up at your landing with a hundred or so saws and git-r-done, then burn a big pile of slash that night while we drink up all of the yuppie PNW beer that we imported.
> 
> ...



Yeah what he said:agree2::agree2:


----------



## Farley9n (May 16, 2010)

*BigBadBob........*

:jawdrop:.....One year older TODAY!.....................Other Bob


----------



## Gologit (May 16, 2010)

LarryTheCableGuy said:


> Unacceptable, GoLogItBob. So here is what we shall do - move the venue south.
> 
> We will show up at your landing with a hundred or so saws and git-r-done, then burn a big pile of slash that night while we drink up all of the yuppie PNW beer that we imported.
> 
> ...



Hmmmmm...I just might give that some thought.


----------



## bigbadbob (May 16, 2010)

Farley9n said:


> :jawdrop:.....One year older TODAY!.....................Other Bob


Thanks!!! I feel fine!! LOL
Spent my day preparing to demolish my 75 year old cabin!!!
Building a new one!!!


----------



## PLAYINWOOD (May 16, 2010)

bigbadbob said:


> Thanks!!! I feel fine!! LOL
> Spent my day preparing to demolish my 75 year old cabin!!!
> Building a new one!!!



Will it come with pics???

I'm thinking of BBQ'd salmon right now.
Happy B'day, like you wanted another one ,right?


----------



## bigbadbob (May 16, 2010)

PLAYINWOOD said:


> Will it come with pics???
> 
> I'm thinking of BBQ'd salmon right now.
> Happy B'day, like you wanted another one ,right?


Will post some up later. Took lots of the old today.
Oh thanks for congrats!!!


----------



## slowp (May 17, 2010)

Gologit said:


> Hmmmmm...I just might give that some thought.



But you mustn't be mean like the TV loggers.


----------



## Trinity Honoria (May 17, 2010)

Gologit said:


> I won't be able to make it up there this time. After a couple of really bad years we're finally looking at a good one and there's not enough hours in the day to get everything done.  I'll be in the woods six or seven days a week until we get some decks built up and that just won't leave me enough time for vacation.
> 
> So...you gals and guys have fun, run some saws, eat that great food, have some good conversations, tell all your favorite camp fire stories and I'll be with you in spirit.



I ponder if this is a plot to keep Haywire Haywood's BBQ sauce all to himself... OR was he skeered I was going to bring the dreaded broccoli cornbread... 

Just some random thoughts...


----------



## Gologit (May 17, 2010)

slowp said:


> But you mustn't be mean like the TV loggers.



Okay...no yelling and screaming. But how about the "sitting in the pickup looking pissed off" routine?


----------



## Gologit (May 17, 2010)

Trinity Honoria said:


> I ponder if this is a plot to keep Haywire Haywood's BBQ sauce all to himself... OR was he skeered I was going to bring the dreaded broccoli cornbread...
> 
> Just some random thoughts...



I ain't afraid of broccoli cornbread...I just treat it like any other hazardous material. And if you talk nice maybe I'll forward that Kentucky BBQ sauce on up to Farley. Well, some of it anyway.


----------



## MNTAINGAL23 (May 17, 2010)

Gologit said:


> Okay...no yelling and screaming. But how about the "sitting in the pickup looking pissed off" routine?



I want to see you shoot your phone!!!


----------



## Trinity Honoria (May 17, 2010)

MNTAINGAL23 said:


> I want to see you shoot your phone!!!



I haven't watched the logger shows since I moved out of the group home  but I imagine you have the "sitting in the truck looking pissed off" down pat-- afterall, you've been married. 

Shooting the phone? Oh, my, perhaps I need to start watching the logger shows again... that sounds cool...


----------



## Trinity Honoria (May 18, 2010)

Yesterday, I was sitting in traffic thinking about the GTG and then BAM! I was watching my GPS float through the air, the cell phones went airborne... OOPS! A college kid late for class just rear ended my car! 

I then thought, "Blast! This car better be able to get me to Oregon..."

Outcome: college kid got ticket, my car is in auto hospital for 2 weeks and $4000... and I have aches & pains... so it's all good... 

Oregon or bust!


----------



## bookerdog (May 18, 2010)

Hey everyone have a great time. I won't be able to make it. My grandsons coming from HI for a visit. I will try to get something together for the fall.


----------



## Farley9n (May 18, 2010)

*That Car better make it!*

I've got your parking all picked out & Liz was weeding it last night. It's right next to the food court!
The daughter (Shannon) and family were over last eve and we spent a lot of time at the "Farleyville" fair grounds. She insisted on throwing the axe so "T" improvised a target and we had at it!. She posted some pictures on that facebook thing!
Throwing is not as easy as one would think!...........But fun!....Bob


----------



## MNTAINGAL23 (May 18, 2010)

Farley9n said:


> I've got your parking all picked out & Liz was weeding it last night. It's right next to the food court!
> The daughter (Shannon) and family were over last eve and we spent a lot of time at the "Farleyville" fair grounds. She insisted on throwing the axe so "T" improvised a target and we had at it!. She posted some pictures on that facebook thing!
> Throwing is not as easy as one would think!...........But fun!....Bob



Sounds like you guys are having a good time getting ready for all of us to show up. I am so looking forward to it.
Thanks again Bob for holding it there.


----------



## RiverRat2 (May 18, 2010)

*Bowing Out???????*



bookerdog said:


> Hey everyone have a great time. I won't be able to make it. My grandsons coming from HI for a visit. I will try to get something together for the fall.



Hate to Say it but it's beginning to look like the Chances of me making it are not looking very favorable,,,,, However the Fall may be better,,,,,

So I will Ditto Booker Dogs,,, Sentiments,,,, Have a large time/be safe and travel well,,,,,,,, and yous guys and gals hoist an Ice Cold Barley Pop for me once the saws are put up for the day and the food court/cold beer begins to Flow!!!!!!!

Ciao for now!!!!!!!

Arriveaderci


----------



## Ironbark (May 22, 2010)

Hmmm... a fall GTG. I like the sound of that. Wait 'til I tell Kate. We are gutted about missing this one.

Looks like it's going to be another great one. Can't bring you the weather this time, but I'll try and send you some! +25C (that's about 76F) here right now. First hot day we've had... got a little red out on the bike this morning. 

Have fun y'all


----------



## Farley9n (May 22, 2010)

*Going to miss..........*

Those that won't be able to be a part of the June GTG fun and will without doubt
make them a topic of some discussions! However as things are shaping up there will be several new faces and adventures filling in for em!!!! Also, there is the distinct possibility of there being another GTG in the fall! YES!!!...
GTG Life Is GOOD & Getting GOODER!!!.......Bob


----------



## Gologit (May 22, 2010)

Farley9n said:


> Those that won't be able to be a part of the June GTG fun and will without doubt
> make them a topic of some discussions! However as things are shaping up there will be several new faces and adventures filling in for em!!!! Also, there is the distinct possibility of there being another GTG in the fall! YES!!!...
> GTG Life Is GOOD & Getting GOODER!!!.......Bob



Aha! If my ears start to burn that week-end I'll know why. :greenchainsaw:


----------



## Farley9n (May 22, 2010)

*Hey Gologit!*

There's still the question of the "BBQ" SAUCE!
To all you others who are coming......Don't forget to PM me for the address and Cell phone number. Also if you are going to trust your GPS you need to know that it will lie to you about the street name and tell you to turn left when you should be going right!
Remember.....Going Right Is Where It's At................Bob


----------



## GASoline71 (May 22, 2010)

Well friends... sadly, I will not be in attendance this year. I have to make a trip to Oregon the weekend prior that I have already commited to. Just can't make that trip 2 weekends in a row... 

Sorry... maybe next year...

Gary


----------



## Trinity Honoria (May 22, 2010)

GASoline71 said:


> Well friends... sadly, I will not be in attendance this year. I have to make a trip to Oregon the weekend prior that I have already commited to. Just can't make that trip 2 weekends in a row...
> 
> Sorry... maybe next year...
> 
> Gary



I can't believe you prefer climbers to these folks... i am personally crushed, Gary... oh well, i'll just have to get over it! 

Be safe on your trip...


----------



## GASoline71 (May 22, 2010)

LOL... Sorry Trin... It's a 7 hour trip for me. Then to turn around and go another 8 hours the next weekend I just can't do. 

Gary


----------



## Farley9n (May 22, 2010)

*Dammmmmmmm Gary.....*

Now who is going to answer all those important oil & mix questions??????
You will be missed.......Bob


----------



## GASoline71 (May 22, 2010)

Farley9n said:


> Now who is going to answer all those important oil & mix questions??????
> You will be missed.......Bob



Well... sorry to you too Bob, and thanks for hosting this year. I can reassess for that weekend at your place... but that is just alot of time on the road for me. 

It does make me feel crappy... because there are sooooo many of you I want to meet personally. 

Gary


----------



## RandyMac (May 22, 2010)

putz


----------



## GASoline71 (May 22, 2010)

Yup...

Gary


----------



## Trinity Honoria (May 22, 2010)

*The Bottom Line*

Those who are supposed to be there, will be at Bob's... and it will be wonderful... there will be people we will miss, but this is a fun gathering... and once in a while real life intervenes... simply part of being an adult! 

For me, I am sorry I won't be able to insult Gologit and be insulted in return; Gary, thought we'd finally get to meet; the UK Duo will be missed... however, we will have fun despite the absences... and hopefully, those absent will be able to come to a future GTG!

Those who can't come for whatever reason, I am fairly certain we will keep you updated!!!


----------



## GASoline71 (May 22, 2010)

Thanks Trin... 

Gary


----------



## sawbones (May 22, 2010)

GASoline71 said:


> Well... sorry to you too Bob, and thanks for hosting this year. I can reassess for that weekend at your place... but that is just alot of time on the road for me.
> 
> It does make me feel crappy... because there are sooooo many of you I want to meet personally.
> 
> Gary




need a lift ?

I'm driving the minivan


----------



## GASoline71 (May 22, 2010)

sawbones said:


> need a lift ?
> 
> I'm driving the minivan



Hmm... let me get back to you... 

Gary


----------



## LarryTheCableGuy (May 22, 2010)

Farley9n said:


> Also, there is the distinct possibility of there being another GTG in the fall! YES!!!...
> GTG Life Is GOOD & Getting GOODER!!!.......Bob



Well, I guess it's my turn to jump ship, but that little tidbit of news makes it a little less painful!

An old high school friend is coming down from Fairbanks, AK. For some reason she has grown weary of the winters there, and is considering relocating to Central Oregon. 

If she _does_ land here, you can probably add one more to the guest list for the (possible) Fall GTG! 



.


----------



## RandyMac (May 22, 2010)

putz


----------



## GASoline71 (May 22, 2010)

LMAO...

Gary


----------



## RandyMac (May 22, 2010)

GASoline71 said:


> LMAO...
> 
> Gary



Well now Gary, you are still on my "List". Atleast LTCG is blowing us off over a woman.


----------



## GASoline71 (May 22, 2010)

K... well... I will also be recovering from surgery... Again... so we'll hav'ta see. Just didn't really wanna put that out there...

Gary


----------



## LarryTheCableGuy (May 22, 2010)

RandyMac said:


> Well now Gary, you are still on my "List". Atleast LTCG is blowing us off over a woman.



LMAO...and you _are_ absolutely correct.

I have 31 years of catching up to do, hard to believe that it's been that long!


.


----------



## Gologit (May 22, 2010)

GASoline71 said:


> K... well... I will also be recovering from surgery... Again... so we'll hav'ta see. Just didn't really wanna put that out there...
> 
> Gary




Jeeeez, Gary...if you and I don't show up who's going to keep RandyMac under control?


----------



## Trinity Honoria (May 22, 2010)

Gologit said:


> Jeeeez, Gary...if you and I don't show up who's going to keep RandyMac under control?



Oh, puhleeeeeze...


----------



## RandyMac (May 22, 2010)

Gologit said:


> Jeeeez, Gary...if you and I don't show up who's going to keep RandyMac under control?



Crap, you throw *ONE* guy through a tavern window and there is no end to it.


----------



## LarryTheCableGuy (May 22, 2010)

*He's on lockdown.*



Trinity Honoria said:


> Oh, puhleeeeeze...



You didn't have to say please to volunteer.

Okay guys, looks like Randy has a monitor. A good one too!


Poor kid ain't gonna have no stinkin' fun now...


----------



## slowp (May 22, 2010)

Gologit said:


> Jeeeez, Gary...if you and I don't show up who's going to keep RandyMac under control?



Weeeal, I have the broken aluminum bat and probably could find a marlin spike somewheres....and then put a beer on a string and stick to dangle in front of his face for some positive reinforcement.


----------



## RandyMac (May 22, 2010)

LarryTheCableGuy said:


> You didn't have to say please to volunteer.
> 
> Okay guys, looks like Randy has a monitor. A good one too!
> 
> ...



LMAO!!!

Ok, you are my second sawyer, you get to pack my gear around and cut stuff I don't want to.


----------



## heimannm (May 22, 2010)

Mrs. Heimann (Teri) and I are still planning to attend, maybe I can help keep Randy busy playing with saws. I am supposed to have some new primers coming in time to get on in the 550 to make sure it will start when we want it to.

Biggest challenge now is trying to decide which saws to bring along, the 840 with 48" bar, my favorite - the 1-85, an SP125 (or two), a 550 for Randy to try, and maybe one or both of the Australian SP's if they get here in time. 

Should be fun!

Mark


----------



## Gologit (May 22, 2010)

Trinity Honoria said:


> Oh, puhleeeeeze...



Okay, kiddo...you have the job. Good luck and God Bless.


----------



## slowp (May 22, 2010)

I have to go. I have loaned my house out for the weekend.


----------



## Trinity Honoria (May 22, 2010)

RandyMac said:


> LMAO!!!
> 
> Ok, you are my second sawyer, you get to pack my gear around and cut stuff I don't want to.



you can't make Larry the Cable Guy your second sawyer-- he's standing us up for a babe... and i just show up & look pretty :blush:... i rarely touch a saw... so not sure who you are making your 2nd... you may have to go it alone... but slowp will be keeping an eye on you...


----------



## Gologit (May 22, 2010)

heimannm said:


> Mrs. Heimann (Teri) and I are still planning to attend, maybe I can help keep Randy busy playing with saws. I am supposed to have some new primers coming in time to get on in the 550 to make sure it will start when we want it to.
> 
> Biggest challenge now is trying to decide which saws to bring along, the 840 with 48" bar, my favorite - the 1-85, an SP125 (or two), a 550 for Randy to try, and maybe one or both of the Australian SP's if they get here in time.
> 
> ...



Good idea. And Randy didn't really throw that guy through the tavern window...the guy ran right through it himself just trying to get out of the way of the jukebox that _was_ being thrown through the window. Just one too many George Jones songs I guess.


----------



## RandyMac (May 23, 2010)

Maybe the Burv will be there, I'll be busy riding herd on him, kinda karmic.

I don't know what was funnier, my cuz McKnothead going through the window or the looks on those Bermuda short wearing tourists when Kev landed at their feet.


----------



## LarryTheCableGuy (May 23, 2010)

Trinity Honoria said:


> you can't make Larry the Cable Guy your second sawyer-- he's standing us up for a babe...



That's not _exactly_ what I said, but... 






...pretty much right on the money!
    

.


----------



## madhatte (May 23, 2010)

NICE BEAVER!

(I'm talking about the airplane, you jerks)


----------



## Trinity Honoria (May 23, 2010)

LarryTheCableGuy said:


> That's not _exactly_ what I said, but...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok, i'm a raging hetero woman, but she even looks good to me... _you let her go _*WHY???*


----------



## GASoline71 (May 23, 2010)

RandyMac said:


> Crap, you throw *ONE* guy through a tavern window and there is no end to it.



I got throwed over the bar at a tavern once. I'm 6' 5"... and back then was in good shape... but... ya shoulda seen the size of that guy... I broke both his fists with my face. Had him right where I wanted him 'til the cops showed up... 

Gary


----------



## madhatte (May 23, 2010)

It's probably worth pointing out that my grandmother was a barnstormer and that I grew up around old airplanes and old pilots. I do have some time in taildraggers, as well as some behind radials. I'm not just being crass. 'Course, I'm only human. Gotta dig the Alaska crew. Tough as nails. And, umm, yeah.


----------



## LarryTheCableGuy (May 23, 2010)

madhatte said:


> NICE BEAVER!
> 
> (I'm talking about the airplane, you jerks)



I got a shaved beaver when I went to Alaska, want me to post a pic?



Uh oh, another thread shot to hell!

.


----------



## LarryTheCableGuy (May 23, 2010)

My Shaved Beaver!







What were you thinking of?

.


----------



## madhatte (May 23, 2010)




----------



## slowp (May 23, 2010)

Randymac, you can't hog all of Burvol's time. I have fishing questions. Lots of fishing questions. 

I have got to learn how to catch them big honkin' salmon so I can fish in my retirement. Trout are easy and don't taste as good. Gots to get salmon! And a better smoker. 

So Burvol, if you read this, what were the guys fishing for from the bank of the river west of Longview? They had really long fishing poles. If it was salmon, that means another purchase of a fishing pole. I have Klamath River style gear. 

I noted that the poor guys in the boats were hugging the Warshington shore.
Don't know if it was because of the nasty weather or if the fishing was better there. That was across from Astoria.


----------



## Farley9n (May 23, 2010)

*It has been.......*

Alledegedly reported by heretofore reliable sources that there is now and will still be in June, Salmon in the Mckenzie River. I tend to believe this as there is a hatchery just for Salmon a few miles upriver from here! Just above the Salmon hatchery is another one that dumps Steelhead and Trout into the river.
However.........just because they are there dosen't mean you can catch them!
I am living proof of that!.......Bob




Hey....LTCG! Nice aircraft! But a much nicer girl next to it!!! Bring her over for an adventure you can share together......


----------



## slowp (May 23, 2010)

Farley9n said:


> Alledegedly reported by heretofore reliable sources that there is now and will still be in June, Salmon in the Mckenzie River. I tend to believe this as there is a hatchery just for Salmon a few miles upriver from here! Just above the Salmon hatchery is another one that dumps Steelhead and Trout into the river.
> However.........just because they are there dosen't mean you can catch them!
> I am living proof of that!.......Bob



Fishing there would require either night fishing or an out of state license. I shall pass on that, but thank you.


----------



## Oregon_Grown (May 23, 2010)

*Salmon*

Great place to catch salmon is at Sweetwater Bridge on the Umpqua out of Glide Oregon.. Many Many 30 to 40 pounders brought out of that river. Anything north of that bridge is strickly barbless flyfishing only!


----------



## Jacob J. (May 23, 2010)

Oregon_Grown said:


> Great place to catch salmon is at Sweetwater Bridge on the Umpqua out of Glide Oregon.. Many Many 30 to 40 pounders brought out of that river. Anything north of that bridge is strickly barbless flyfishing only!



You mean Swiftwater? I grew up about nine miles from there...it's great fishing all the time.


----------



## Trinity Honoria (May 23, 2010)

slowp said:


> Randymac, you can't hog all of Burvol's time. I have fishing questions. Lots of fishing questions.
> 
> I have got to learn how to catch them big honkin' salmon so I can fish in my retirement. Trout are easy and don't taste as good. Gots to get salmon! And a better smoker.
> 
> So Burvol, if you read this, what were the guys fishing for from the bank of the river west of Longview? They had really long fishing poles. If it was salmon, that means another purchase of a fishing pole. I have Klamath River style gear.



Whoo Hooo! Now I'll get to learn about something else I know nothing about! I did some middle of the night fishing in South Carolina, catching brim while drinking too many cokes & eating peanut butter-marshmallow sandwiches... good times... but I'm in the PNW now! Gotta learn new things...


----------



## Farley9n (May 23, 2010)

*Here Randy*

Got out the Homelite XL925 and cut up a log because my little tractor can't lift them if over about 12'. It's the first time it's been out since you used it. Still runs good!
In the background is your camp site under the Redwoods!..............
You should feel like home there!..........




Also set up three of the 27 or so logs........Going to pressure wash them too!








Getting more done each day!..............Can't Wait......Bob


----------



## Farley9n (May 27, 2010)

*Bump Bump!!*

Been a few days since last posts so I thought I would bump this a bit. Been raining pretty good so I haven't done much since the last pictures until today. Stacked up a bunch of 6-12" for the saw buckers & racers and set another log up in the field. Still a bunch more to do. It's getting close and I'm stilled
"PUMPED".......................Bob


----------



## RandyMac (May 27, 2010)

Bob, Annie thinks that campsite is awesome. I am taking the week off prior to the great event, I will be as ready as I can.

PRB, case of 24 X 3
McCullochs, many cubic inches
Jim Beam Rye, 1

Still filling out the list

16 days and counting


----------



## Trinity Honoria (May 27, 2010)

My chair disappeared from my world during my move in October, so I just returned from a shopping trip to buy one... Whoo Hoo! I can't wait!!!


----------



## slowp (May 29, 2010)

I purchased a slightly used cap style hardhat for a kicking/throwing experiment. I suspect other attendees are also bringing some for sport events. 

I think I want to wear boots for participation in the kicking event. Owie.


----------



## Trinity Honoria (May 29, 2010)

slowp said:


> I purchased a slightly used cap style hardhat for a kicking/throwing experiment. I suspect other attendees are also bringing some for sport events.
> 
> I think I want to wear boots for participation in the kicking event. Owie.



The only event I have heard where I might have a chance in competing would be the cussing event... but I don't want to see grown men blush, so I'll pass on that one...

slowp, so glad you are acquiring gear for the competitions!


----------



## forestryworks (May 29, 2010)

Dammit I wanna go.


----------



## RandyMac (May 29, 2010)

forestryworks said:


> Dammit I wanna go.



Grab a bus, we will pick you up at the station.


----------



## Trinity Honoria (May 29, 2010)

RandyMac said:


> Grab a bus, we will pick you up at the station.



Ditto... there's always room for more! (Bob, as our host, I hope I'm not speaking out of turn!!!)


----------



## heimannm (May 29, 2010)

This week was entirely devoted to getting the garage/workshop and yard spruced up for a family reunion this weekend. Nearly wore me out but the results were pretty good.

Next week I will get a few more saws ready and get the truck loaded up. Our plan is to leave on the 6th immediately after church, see some customers along the way, do a little sight seeing, and be there ready for the fun on Saturday 11 June.

Here is a view of the chainsaw corner of the shop all cleaned up. Sorry but the new IE8 won't allow me to imbed these photo's.


Mark


----------



## Trinity Honoria (May 29, 2010)

Oh the time is near... the Hickory Shirt has just surfaced... it knew the time was coming to be around the folks who know what a hickory shirt is!!! and i printed up the cake recipe for the cake I'm bringing (I hope y'all like chocolate!)...


----------



## Farley9n (May 29, 2010)

*Hey Mark.....*

The 11th is Friday! Don't worry though, there will be stuff going on all day and into the night Friday as several of us help get ready for the week end. Friend Doug will be on hand with some of his home made award winning Blackberry wine, the pit will be lit, and some saws will be tuned and a few logs are going to need to be moved and "just evened up a bit"!............Bob





Trin,,,,,Your special parking spot is just about ready. I only hope it's chocolate worthy!........


----------



## Trinity Honoria (May 29, 2010)

Farley9n said:


> The 11th is Friday! Don't worry though, there will be stuff going on all day and into the night Friday as several of us help get ready for the week end. Friend Doug will be on hand with some of his home made award winning Blackberry wine, the pit will be lit, and some saws will be tuned and a few logs are going to need to be moved and "just evened up a bit"!............Bob
> 
> Trin,,,,,Your special parking spot is just about ready. I only hope it's chocolate worthy!........



Bob, my knee thanks you! And I am a bit less energetic since the car accident... 

Also, many times the folks who arrive the day before gather for a meal in the nearby town... i'll be getting to Springfield on Friday the 11th to do some thrift shopping... and will check online to see what's going on that evening...


----------



## madhatte (May 29, 2010)

Guess I'll bring an extra helmet as well. I've never kicked a helmet competitively. Do we have any rules regarding helmet-loading?


----------



## schmuck.k (May 31, 2010)

bump: bump :greenchainsaw: thought i would get it going again. any one know what the weather is going to be like?


----------



## slowp (May 31, 2010)

madhatte said:


> Guess I'll bring an extra helmet as well. I've never kicked a helmet competitively. Do we have any rules regarding helmet-loading?




We don't got no stinkin' helmets. They are hardhats!! :deadhorse:


We don't need to know what the stinkin' weather is goin' to be. We got raingear and sunny gear!! 

If anybody neglects to bring their raingear, it'll rain. That's a rule of nature.


----------



## Trinity Honoria (May 31, 2010)

Non-GTG attenders don't understand the variety of clothing I have packed for the 7 GTGs I've attended-- but I arrive with a variety so I am prepared regardless of the weather... that way I can just enjoy the time! The last one in New York, one gent held an umbrella over me when the competitions were happening during pouring rain, as I was the recording wench of the chainsaw races... they tried to convince me I was the princess of the GTG, but I looked around at my surroundings-- yep, I was a wench, not a princess...

But the weather doesn't matter... it's great times regardless!!!


----------



## Farley9n (May 31, 2010)

*Rain or Shine........*

We're doing it!...........
Rain is letting up a bit today so I may be going up to "T" & "S"'s and get some pictures of the Cottonwoods being milled into 8x8 & 10x10 Cants for the racers and wanabes! 
By the way, I still have one of those "easy up" (Ha!) car port things left over from our trip to bookerdogs. We can always put it up for the non webfooted among us!

If your coming don't forget to ask for directions!...........Bob


----------



## Gologit (May 31, 2010)

*A request...*

I hope everybody takes lots of pictures and posts them on AS. It will be the next best thing to actually being there. Slowp is a good hand with a camera. When she's done competing in the hard hat throwing and high climbing events she can be the Official Photographer.


Just doing what I do best....finding work for other people to do.


----------



## schmuck.k (May 31, 2010)

i knew the weather question would get people going if you live in the PNW rain is our sunshine


----------



## forestryworks (May 31, 2010)

I have a meeting with the parental unit when I go home later this week. Gonna meet with the family bank and see if some sort of travel loan is available. We'll see.


----------



## heimannm (May 31, 2010)

O.K. Randy, I got the "good" 550 down and went through the carburetor (McCulloch flat back by Walbro) and seems to be good to go now. I will try to get a few others set out and ready during the course of the week; SP125, SP105 from Roland, 840 w/48" bar, 1-85 with 24" bar, 55 with 24" Beaver Tail bar and 9/16" pitch chain, and a 1-70 power head to swap with J.J.

One little snag popped up, my wife's aunt is in really bad shape and probably won't survive the week, may prevent her from coming along, not sure what I will do in that case as I already have visits to customers lined up for the trip out and back...

Mark


----------



## ricochet (May 31, 2010)

*Our Soldiers*

Please take a moment to "Thank" our veteran's past and present.

Just lost a buddy Friday, cancer, Agent Orange. Been a long weekend.......

For some of us, that war will never be over..........................................

Semper Fi: Gary


----------



## Jacob J. (Jun 1, 2010)

ricochet said:


> Please take a moment to "Thank" our veteran's past and present.
> 
> Just lost a buddy Friday, cancer, Agent Orange. Been a long weekend.......
> 
> ...



Sorry to hear that Gary.

Most of the vets in my family are gone, with the exception of two of my dad's brothers.


----------



## slowp (Jun 1, 2010)

Gologit said:


> I hope everybody takes lots of pictures and posts them on AS. It will be the next best thing to actually being there. Slowp is a good hand with a camera. When she's done competing in the hard hat throwing and high climbing events she can be the Official Photographer.
> 
> 
> Just doing what I do best....finding work for other people to do.



Slowp's camera was dropped on pavement. Slowp's camera takes pictures but is not reliable. Maybe while wandering through no sales tax Oregon, another might be acquired. 

Hmmmm, you're management material, or as we call it, leadership. The Peter Principle at work?


----------



## MNTAINGAL23 (Jun 1, 2010)

schmuck.k said:


> bump: bump :greenchainsaw: thought i would get it going again. any one know what the weather is going to be like?



We don't worry about the weather, in the past it worked out just fine.
I am sure it will be good either way with lots of fun and meeting new and old friends.
Can't wait!!


----------



## Farley9n (Jun 4, 2010)

*Finally caught a break.....*

in the weather! Rain has let up a bit so I went up to "T"'s an watched him mill the first of the 10 x 10" Cottonwood Cants. Here's some pictures........

















These should make those who Cant saw happy!...............Bob


----------



## Farley9n (Jun 4, 2010)

*Dammmmmmmm*




One wrong picture.....Here's the right one.
As time is running out on me it looks like we will only have 10x10 cants. The smaller saws can do one cut and the mid sized can do 2 while the big guys will do 3. Or something like that! Lots of wood though for doing all size cookies with all sized and tuned saws......Bob


----------



## Jacob J. (Jun 4, 2010)

Looks like it's going to be a good time. I'm sure everyone who will be there will have fun...


----------



## Gologit (Jun 4, 2010)

Jacob J. said:


> Looks like it's going to be a good time. I'm sure everyone who will be there will have fun...



Yup. Looks like Farley is putting on a first rate show. Wish I could be there.


----------



## slowp (Jun 4, 2010)

Gots a new camera. Now to figure out how it works!!


----------



## Farley9n (Jun 4, 2010)

*We May have One More.......*

Type of event.......I'm not sure that this would be the winning team unless fun counts!









Doing a little cleaning up from before the GTG..........




Bailey's was kind enough to supply some NICE prizes and giveaways
THANK YOU!




"Weather or Not" we are going to have a Good Old Fun Time!
Can't wait!...............Bob


----------



## sawbones (Jun 4, 2010)

whats that crankshaft fit Bob?


----------



## Farley9n (Jun 4, 2010)

Crank is for an 044 or 440 Stihl I think. However the girls may win it! That's Liz in the dark jacket. I think she's getting into this GTG thing! 
Seriously though, we have some fine things to give out and I am going to be hard pressed see that everyone is satisfied. 
I'm going to practice some before I set any benchmark cuts!.......Bob


----------



## heimannm (Jun 4, 2010)

*Good News / Bad News*

The good news is I had some time this week to get all the saw ready, primers and carburetor kits where needed, everthing starts and runs well (except the 1-70, just for trading stock). I have never put this Super 250 in a piece of wood but it does seem to run well enough just messing with it.

L-R Super 250, 550, 55. 1-85, SP125, SP105 (Belgian), 840 w/48" bar


























Bad news is my wife went to see the doctor today and a problem was uncovered, she will have a procedure next Friday (11 June) so looks like I won't be able to make it. I am very disappointed but what can you do?

Mark


----------



## Jacob J. (Jun 4, 2010)

heimannm said:


> Bad news is my wife went to see the doctor today and a problem was uncovered, she will have a procedure next Friday (11 June) so looks like I won't be able to make it. I am very disappointed but what can you do?
> 
> Mark



Mark-

I hope things go good for the Mrs. (hopefully it's something not too serious.) There will always be more GTGs in the future. I look forward to meeting you someday and we can run some Mac hotrods. 

As for me, I'll be missing out on the GTG as well, but I'll be in Alaska making some $$...


----------



## Farley9n (Jun 4, 2010)

*Mark....*

The saws look great as always! We are really going to miss you and your wife but your priorities are in the right place. Both Liz and I along with all who read this wish her all the best. ...........Bob


----------



## Trinity Honoria (Jun 5, 2010)

heimannm said:


> Bad news is my wife went to see the doctor today and a problem was uncovered, she will have a procedure next Friday (11 June) so looks like I won't be able to make it. I am very disappointed but what can you do?
> 
> Mark



Prayers for you & your family... that the docs have clarity on all treatment etc...


----------



## Farley9n (Jun 5, 2010)

*Yesterday......*

About the time I had written the above I was starting to feel a little "blue". A couple members that I had been looking forward to seeing again and a couple whom I had been really looking forward to meeting were just not going to be able to make it this year. DAMMMMMM! Poor Me!
But then.....I looked over the list of who is coming, got an "I'll be there" phone call from a well known racer (thank you Gary!), and picked up a yard sale Stihl 044,440, 066, or 064 for $100. I'm pumped again! 
Saw is in great shape but even better than that ........This is going to be memorable GTG!...............Bob


----------



## Trinity Honoria (Jun 5, 2010)

Farley9n said:


> About the time I had written the above I was starting to feel a little "blue". A couple members that I had been looking forward to seeing again and a couple whom I had been really looking forward to meeting were just not going to be able to make it this year. DAMMMMMM! Poor Me!
> But then.....I looked over the list of who is coming, got an "I'll be there" phone call from a well known racer (thank you Gary!), and picked up a yard sale Stihl 044,440, 066, or 064 for $100. I'm pumped again!
> Saw is in great shape but even better than that ........This is going to be memorable GTG!...............Bob



I can always bring the broccoli cornbread, Bob... it's bound to liven up the party!!! Gologit was the one who made the loudest protest, and he's not coming... I thought I'd make him a special one and ship it to him...


----------



## ricochet (Jun 5, 2010)

*Brocilli Cornbread for Bob!*

Trinity:

If you make him up a special batch, I'll pay the freight (one way) to him......

Gary


----------



## Trinity Honoria (Jun 5, 2010)

ricochet said:


> Trinity:
> 
> If you make him up a special batch, I'll pay the freight (one way) to him......
> 
> Gary



Oh, that does have a delicious feel to it-- the entire concept... oh, it really is good (you don't even realize you're eating broccoli)... let me think about it... 

PS why would you pay round trip freight for it??? hmmm... that has me confused...


----------



## Gologit (Jun 5, 2010)

Trinity Honoria said:


> Oh, that does have a delicious feel to it-- the entire concept... oh, it really is good (you don't even realize you're eating broccoli)... let me think about it...
> 
> PS why would you pay round trip freight for it??? hmmm... that has me confused...



Because, my dear, if you and Ricochet send me broccoli corn bred it's only fair that I send you back the by-product.


----------



## Trinity Honoria (Jun 5, 2010)

Gologit said:


> Because, my dear, if you and Ricochet send me broccoli corn bred it's only fair that I send you back the by-product.



That's fine-- it will have Ricochet's return address on the package! No problem, hon... 

Bob, you know we love you!!! 

What am I saying? Just because I dressed like a flower child for my presentation in class this morning doesn't mean I need to get all mushy here... so sorry guys & gals...


----------



## schmuck.k (Jun 5, 2010)

Farley9n said:


> Crank is for an 044 or 440 Stihl I think. However the girls may win it! That's Liz in the dark jacket. I think she's getting into this GTG thing!
> Seriously though, we have some fine things to give out and I am going to be hard pressed see that everyone is satisfied.
> I'm going to practice some before I set any benchmark cuts!.......Bob



i wanted to use one. i got a 7 footer for free 3 month agao and havent had a reason to use it mabe i will bring it to make shure it works


----------



## Turbocaster (Jun 6, 2010)

Hi everyone. Turbocaster here.

I've been busy and I have not been keeping up on what's happening with the GetToGether. I'll be tied up on the 12th. Hopefully it's OK if I just come down for the 13th.

Can someone send me the directions of how to get there? 

I have a "new to me" Husky 372XP that I'd like to bring with me. I might also bring my 33cc Homelite; AKA "Killer". It sports a mega 14" bar.

What kind of food can I bring? I have a 6' table that might come in handy. I also have some crosscut saw sharpening gear that may be interesting for people to look at.

I really look forward to seeing everyone again.

Jon


----------



## slowp (Jun 6, 2010)

Turbocaster said:


> Hi everyone. Turbocaster here.
> 
> I've been busy and I have not been keeping up on what's happening with the GetToGether. I'll be tied up on the 12th. Hopefully it's OK if I just come down for the 13th.
> 
> ...




Do you know how to sharpen crosscuts? I was going to buy one at the swap meet but my friend said that the local guy who used to sharpen them is dead, and he (my friend) used to sharpen them but wasn't going to do it. So, I did not buy one.

Talk to you there....


----------



## Turbocaster (Jun 6, 2010)

*Crosscut saw sharpening*

Slowp,

I can sharpen crosscut saws well enough that they will pull chips. Certainly not good enough to have someone use one in competition. I can show you what I know at the GTG. I'll be there Sunday only.

Have fun!

Jon
AKA Turbocaster


----------



## MNTAINGAL23 (Jun 6, 2010)

Looking forward to seeing everyone!
Bob we will have a great time and thanks again for hosting!!


----------



## Trinity Honoria (Jun 6, 2010)

MNTAINGAL23 said:


> Looking forward to seeing everyone!
> Bob we will have a great time and thanks again for hosting!!



I can't wait... we are going to have so much fun! And Bob & your lovely wife, thank you so much for welcoming us!


----------



## Farley9n (Jun 6, 2010)

*Just Had to Do It........*













Got the Axe target up, cut some cookies and covered the the Food Court in case of rain. It's just a shame what rain can do to "Broccoli Cornbread" so we had to get protection!.................Bob


----------



## bigbadbob (Jun 6, 2010)

I am getting around to getting ready.
In the last week I have torn down my old cabin and it is now firewood.
Going to head out Thursday noon.


----------



## Turbocaster (Jun 6, 2010)

BigBadBob,

It's nice to hear that you will be attending the get to gether this coming weekend. I have been carrying something in my 4runner for the past two years that I want to give to you. It is certainly something you can use, although not of much value.

I'll be at the GTG on Sunday only.

Also, for the ax throwers, I will bring my two throwing tomahawks. They may be a bit easier to "stick" than the double bitted ax. I doubt that I will be able to get anything to stick, although it should be a lot of fun.

Jon
AKA Turbocaster


----------



## bigbadbob (Jun 6, 2010)

Turbocaster said:


> BigBadBob,
> 
> It's nice to hear that you will be attending the get to gether this coming weekend. I have been carrying something in my 4runner for the past two years that I want to give to you. It is certainly something you can use, although not of much value.
> 
> ...


Thanks!!!
And you have me thinking!!


----------



## Cedarkerf (Jun 7, 2010)

Hey Bob if ya want some help Friday mntngal and I are coming down Friday leaving here in the morning.


----------



## Farley9n (Jun 7, 2010)

*Yeah, Ah Whatchamacallya.......*

Fridays fine! Should still be some wood to move, setting up stuff, getting some suggestions about how to arrange some events and set classes. Parking & camping ideas, etc. We will also need to be sure the fire pit is working and the B/S tap is flowing smoothly!
I'm already not sleeping well!!!...........Bob


----------



## sawbones (Jun 7, 2010)

forecast for seattle weather next weekend looks great, yours should be similar.

I will be there friday afternoon also.

quess I better hunt up a prize winning axe to bring.

what catagories do you have for saw racing?


----------



## Farley9n (Jun 7, 2010)

*I saw that....*

About the weather. With all the rain the river has been way high but no flooding here. Be good to have some sun!
I have some thoughts about saw classes but nothing firm yet except for two. Faster than mine (huge class) and slower than mine (small elite group). Some others we can work out friday and saturday am as saws come in.
If all goes according to plan there will be some extremely fast saws on gas and NOT!
While I'm thinking about it.....the station in Cedar Flat sells a non-ethanol premium.




Ric....don't forget to call as you get real close so I can show you your parking area........Bob


----------



## RandyMac (Jun 7, 2010)

We are still sort of on schedule for Friday, might need to wait for a delivery, just like last year. I'm hoping the TruFuel shows up on Thursday and the coupon for an E-book from Tim Ard.
Seeing the Sun will be great, what little we have seen was about 40watts


----------



## slowp (Jun 7, 2010)

I think I will leave here at 0 dark thirty on Saturday. How many people will be there? Should I make one or two pies?


----------



## RandyMac (Jun 7, 2010)

1 or two would be fine for me, did you say that there are others coming?


----------



## Cedarkerf (Jun 7, 2010)

2 for me thanks and Mntngal will want some and ill eat Bobs {Bob oak go log it} for him.


----------



## RandyMac (Jun 7, 2010)

Bob can just sit at the landing and wish for pie.


----------



## MNTAINGAL23 (Jun 7, 2010)

RandyMac said:


> Bob can just sit at the landing and wish for pie.



Oh you are mean!! Can I sit by you? LOL


----------



## slowp (Jun 7, 2010)

We could get all pied up, drive down to Collyfonia under the influence of pies, head up to the landing, open the doors letting all the empty pie pans fall out, and taunt him mercilessly. 

The ultimate insult? Deliver the brocolli cornbread to the landing.


----------



## schmuck.k (Jun 8, 2010)

slowp sounds like a fun feild trip i am in. so it seems like a lot of people are leaving from washington friday so i gess i will meet some people friday


----------



## Gologit (Jun 8, 2010)

slowp said:


> We could get all pied up, drive down to Collyfonia under the influence of pies, head up to the landing, open the doors letting all the empty pie pans fall out, and taunt him mercilessly.
> 
> The ultimate insult? Deliver the brocolli cornbread to the landing.



:hmm3grin2orange: Hey...! It's not nice to aggravate elderly people! You guys are showing a mean streak I'd never seen before. If you did something as cruel and heartless as that I just might have to drop a few trees across the road and then go home. You could spend the evening with Milo, our three hundred pound toothless watchman who only bathes during months with Rs in them. Milo lives in a tent but he'd probably make room for all of you. Milo loves company. Literally.

Mail me the pies...that way there won't be any arguing about who gets how much. Keep the broccoli cornbread.

I'm going to the woods now. _Somebody_ has to get some work done while you kids are driving poor old Farley nuts.


----------



## slowp (Jun 8, 2010)

Gologit said:


> :hmm3grin2orange: Hey...! It's not nice to aggravate elderly people! You guys are showing a mean streak I'd never seen before. If you did something as cruel and heartless as that I just might have to drop a few trees across the road and then go home. You could spend the evening with Milo, our three hundred pound toothless watchman who only bathes during months with Rs in them. Milo lives in a tent but he'd probably make room for all of you. Milo loves company. Literally.
> 
> Mail me the pies...that way there won't be any arguing about who gets how much. Keep the broccoli cornbread.
> 
> I'm going to the woods now. _Somebody_ has to get some work done while you kids are driving poor old Farley nuts.



You make Milo live in a tent? Watchmen are supposed to live in trailers with TV antennas and beer cans strewn about. You never go inside the trailer. Never...

We'll throw a six pack of beer and a big inflatable toy at him as we drive by.


----------



## Trinity Honoria (Jun 8, 2010)

slowp said:


> You make Milo live in a tent? Watchmen are supposed to live in trailers with TV antennas and beer cans strewn about. You never go inside the trailer. Never...
> 
> We'll throw a six pack of beer and a big inflatable toy at him as we drive by.



hmmm perhaps Milo wants my broccoli cornbread???


----------



## madhatte (Jun 8, 2010)

[strikethrough]It's looking like my plan is to roll in late Friday and leave early Sunday. Plan will change as necessary.[/strikethrough]

Plan change: Saturday noonish arrival time. Way better.


----------



## chowdozer (Jun 8, 2010)

Who's bringing what food?


----------



## MNTAINGAL23 (Jun 9, 2010)

We are bringing turkey breast to BBQ, beans and a slab a meat and probably a raspberry pie.


----------



## Gologit (Jun 9, 2010)

slowp said:


> You make Milo live in a tent? Watchmen are supposed to live in trailers with TV antennas and beer cans strewn about. You never go inside the trailer. Never...
> 
> We'll throw a six pack of beer and a big inflatable toy at him as we drive by.



That's a cruel thing to do to a large inflatable toy. Milo _used_ to have a trailer. I think the Board of Health confiscated it and uses it now for hazardous waste training exercises.


----------



## teatersroad (Jun 9, 2010)

I was doubtful for quite awhile, looks like a go now. I may just zip over in my car for the day Saturday, so can't bring Juniper campfire wood as I had hoped.

Bringin' some apple pie, and I have some Moose and Elk steaks if anyone might like.


----------



## Trinity Honoria (Jun 9, 2010)

MNTAINGAL23 said:


> We are bringing turkey breast to BBQ, beans and a slab a meat and probably a raspberry pie.



My world has gone awry this week-- so I am picking up food at the local grocery when I get there... no time to bake the cake as I am still finishing school papers and will be still at the beach. I will check to see the gaps in what's being brought and pick things up in Springfield on Friday afternoon... y'all tell me what you want to add & if it's within the budget, I'll pick it up!!!

Is anyone bringing paper plates, etc???


----------



## Farley9n (Jun 9, 2010)

*All The.....*

Paper Plates, Utencils, Garbage bags, and so forth have already been taken care of by an elderly gentleman who says he just "wants to see the children play & have a good time"!:...........cheers:..............Bob


----------



## Trinity Honoria (Jun 9, 2010)

Farley9n said:


> Paper Plates, Utencils, Garbage bags, and so forth have already been taken care of by an elderly gentleman who says he just "wants to see the children play & have a good time"!:...........cheers:..............Bob



I thought a crabby old man from South of True Civilization had said he'd bring them, but now that he's taken the BBQ sauce hostage, I just wasn't sure... Kind Bob, I'll check with you through PM on Friday, see what needs to be picked up... anyone bringing ketchup, mustard, etc???


----------



## madhatte (Jun 10, 2010)

Actually... I have quart bottles of both Ketchup and Mustard left over from a party (unopened) which are looking for a home. I'm only too happy to donate them!


----------



## Trinity Honoria (Jun 10, 2010)

madhatte said:


> Actually... I have quart bottles of both Ketchup and Mustard left over from a party (unopened) which are looking for a home. I'm only too happy to donate them!



Then I will scratch those off the list... I thought I'd bring munchies (cookies, etc) for those moments when folks need to grab something to replenish their energies... but will check closer to time on where the blanks are in the buffet table...


----------



## slowp (Jun 10, 2010)

I have custody of the special Barbiecue sauce. It is already in The Wing.


----------



## slowp (Jun 10, 2010)

OH NO!

THIS IS ROSE FESTIVAL PARADE WEEKEND IN PORTLAND. 
Also graduation weekend here. Tomorrow night will be noisy. I will still beam down but will be sleep deprived. I will leave very early on Saturday. Is there a napping place?

Portland can be difficult to get through on a normal day.


----------



## RandyMac (Jun 10, 2010)

Portland, yuck. I'm glad we come up from the south.
Still raining here, third day in a row. I'm still a phone call away from being pre-empted, staff levels are thin, working some today to cover part of a shift.


----------



## sawbones (Jun 10, 2010)

RandyMac said:


> Portland, yuck. I'm glad we come up from the south.
> Still raining here, third day in a row. I'm still a phone call away from being pre-empted, staff levels are thin, working some today to cover part of a shift.



just say no to pre empting:jester:


----------



## Trinity Honoria (Jun 10, 2010)

I drove South yesterday, sitting in Newport now... traffic was awful even mid-day on a Wednesday... and the rain was everything from drizzle to torrential. 

it's Graduation in Eugene as well, slowp, so there'll be crowds & racket in the Eugene / Springfield area too...

PS thank you for rescuing the BBQ sauce... i know it's safe with you!!!


----------



## RandyMac (Jun 10, 2010)

Hey Ric!!!
I ignored the phone last night, only to have a Sgt. show up at the door. umpkin2: I did let them know that production would be low, if I was shanghaied


----------



## Trinity Honoria (Jun 10, 2010)

RandyMac said:


> Hey Ric!!!
> I ignored the phone last night, only to have a Sgt. show up at the door. umpkin2: I did let them know that production would be low, if I was shanghaied



My advice, leave town as early as you can to prevent capture! Your presence is critical to the GTG... and I need to recoup the shipping costs for the broccoli cornbread that I shipped to Mr Grumpy...


----------



## schmuck.k (Jun 10, 2010)

Trinity Honoria said:


> traffic was awful even mid-day on a Wednesday... and the rain was everything from drizzle to torrential.
> 
> it's Graduation in Eugene as well, slowp, so there'll be crowds & racket in the Eugene / Springfield area too...
> 
> !!!



thats why i leaving friday at8:30 or 9am from seattle to try to miss most of it once i hit oregon.


----------



## bigbadbob (Jun 10, 2010)

Well I'm packed. Now to load the truck and pick up the good woman at noon and we are off to Lynwood WA tonight and will see you-all tomorrow, pack your smiles for me!!!
BBB


----------



## MNTAINGAL23 (Jun 10, 2010)

schmuck.k said:


> thats why i leaving friday at8:30 or 9am from seattle to try to miss most of it once i hit oregon.



That's about the time we are leaving also.


----------



## slowp (Jun 10, 2010)

So, I'll be leaving tomorry too. I enter I-5 at the highway 12 junction south of Chehalis. I'm towing the weird little trailer. It says *"I Go Where I'm Towed"* on the back. 

Gots to run now and make a beer/chocolate run to Morton. I shall bake one huckleberry pie, cuz it sounds like there'll be lots of pies. See ya.


----------



## GASoline71 (Jun 10, 2010)

You'se guys and gals have fun... 

Gary


----------



## RandyMac (Jun 10, 2010)

I'm getting some of the stuff together, picking up the trailer this afternoon before work.


----------



## slowp (Jun 10, 2010)

This is in the oven.


----------



## slowp (Jun 10, 2010)

GASoline71 said:


> You'se guys and gals have fun...
> 
> Gary



Thanks. We will, once we're through Portland.


----------



## Cedarkerf (Jun 10, 2010)

Broke down and started a fire to warm the house as the sky continues to bleed from airplanes cutting the clouds. Hope it the last and well have a fire over the weekend to sit around and BS not primarly to keep warm.


----------



## schmuck.k (Jun 10, 2010)

slowp said:


> This is in the oven.



that looks verry good


----------



## Burvol (Jun 10, 2010)

Got two Spring Chinook today for the GTG. I only had to work a few hours, so I went fishing in the morning. Lindsey might come with me. If not, I'll see you early. I can only make it Saturday. Sounds fun


----------



## Cedarkerf (Jun 10, 2010)

Be glad to see ya there Burvol


----------



## Farley9n (Jun 10, 2010)

*Salmon Sounds Great........*

Someone should know how to cook it!......Saturay am is fine and as far as Lindsey is concerned.......The more the merrier!..............Bob






PS.... Do you have the directions and the cell number? PM me if needed.


----------



## LarryTheCableGuy (Jun 10, 2010)

_*LIVE BREAKING NEWS!*_

I think that I will probably make it for the day on Saturday. I put Melinda on the plane towards Alaska this morning (she's stopping in Juneau for a couple of days before she gets home to Fairbanks on Sunday) and she convinced me to at least make it for Saturday.

I'm _sure_ that she knows what's best! :love1:

So I'll see y'alls soon!

.


----------



## teatersroad (Jun 10, 2010)

Thought I was going to come over the McKenzie, s'not open yet. Pic from today's paper.


----------



## bigbadbob (Jun 10, 2010)

The border guards let us in!!!!:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:
See you tomorrow!!!


----------



## slowp (Jun 11, 2010)

bigbadbob said:


> The border guards let us in!!!!:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:
> See you tomorrow!!!



I have this picture in my head, of burning rubber and you yelling, "Allah Akbar, Eh" after getting past the guards. I don't know why.

Well, I best get going. Gotta get the house ready for the house/dog sitter.
See you all.


----------



## bigbadbob (Jun 11, 2010)

slowp said:


> I have this picture in my head, of burning rubber and you yelling, "Allah Akbar, Eh" after getting past the guards. I don't know why.
> 
> Well, I best get going. Gotta get the house ready for the house/dog sitter.
> See you all.


I only got all the questions after I said I was going to a 'Chainsaw' GTG.
The young buck had a hard time figuring that out!!!
I thought everybody knew!!!:monkey:


----------



## sawbones (Jun 11, 2010)

Rainy here near seattle this morning, the rain helps keep the tires cool ya know 

Packed and ready to cruise south pretty soon.

Bob promised nice weather when I get there so dont let us down Bob 

that reminds me to pack the raingear


----------



## RandyMac (Jun 11, 2010)

Bright and sunny here, not all that warm, we will be headed north in a couple hours.
You-all drive safe.


----------



## Trinity Honoria (Jun 11, 2010)

I'll be leaving the coast soon... one more beach walk... then headed East... 

and Bob, I know what you mean... explain a "chainsaw gathering" and puzzlement shows up... then trying to explain it... PLUS explaining this is my 7th GTG and the confusion escalates... 

They just don't understand... who wouldn't enjoy a GTG?

And I'm still in touch with folks from the East coast GTGs... so the connections continue...


----------



## RandyMac (Jun 11, 2010)

10-8


----------



## forestryworks (Jun 11, 2010)

Ya'll have fun!


----------



## GASoline71 (Jun 11, 2010)

RandyMac said:


> I'm getting some of the stuff together, picking up the trailer this afternoon before work.



Randy... I still think that is quite possibly *THE* coolest saw on the planet. 

Gary


----------



## madhatte (Jun 11, 2010)

Truck's loaded and ready for my morning departure. See you guys tomorry!


----------



## heimannm (Jun 11, 2010)

Sorry I was not able to join you this time. Mrs. Heimann went through the procedure this morning and we were home before noon. Looks like everything will be alright.

Enjoy yourselves and post lots of photo's please.

Mark


----------



## LarryTheCableGuy (Jun 12, 2010)

I'm not making it after all...

One of my goldens had a neuro-toxic reaction after sniffing a mushroom on yesterday morning's walk in the forest. 

It was relatively mild and she is fine now but we didn't know what was happening at first. She had three episodes (that I witnessed) during the day yesterday where one end of her body (front or back) would just collapse under her.

She also had some mild twitching after that. Fortunately I have an excellent veterinary office who takes great care of my dogs and she seems fine now, her mood is maybe a little bit depressed - she may have had a bad, uh, experience...although she didn't seem out of it.

So, I'll catch y'alls NEXT TIME!!!

.


----------



## Oldsawnut (Jun 12, 2010)

I wasn't able to come either, had to work all weekend but with any luck next time I might have it off


----------



## Trinity Honoria (Jun 13, 2010)

Y'all have missed a great time! And more is happening tomorrow...

Mark, I am delighted that your bride will be OK... what a stressful week it's been for y'all waiting! Maybe you'll be able to come next year...

I am sure pictures will be posted in the next 24 hours or so... 

the excitement that occurred prior to my leaving at 9pm tonight-- well, I missed it cuz I was in the outhouse... but it'll be reported I'm sure...


----------



## LarryTheCableGuy (Jun 13, 2010)

Let the rumors begin!!!

This sounds like the perfect job for Gologitbob...





.


----------



## Trinity Honoria (Jun 13, 2010)

LarryTheCableGuy said:


> Let the rumors begin!!!
> 
> This sounds like the perfect job for Gologitbob...
> 
> ...



No rumors. Just fact!!!


----------



## Old Mac Guy (Jun 13, 2010)

I can't stand it!!!
:blob4: :blob4:
Why is the news black-out blacked-out blank blankity blank??
Here it is almost 48 hours into the MacKenzie River Follies and no pics!!!
No news except Trinity's tantalizingly teasing hint that "Something Happened"...
WHAT happened??
:blob4: :blob4:
Did the Lane County Sheriff's Department arrive and haul off all the crew??
Did the Lane County Sheriff's Department arrive, take one long look, say, "Tsk. Tsk.", shrug, and join in the fun??
Did Sasquatch show up wielding a Mac 12-25A with a 12-foot bar and gulp down all the PBW, cans and all???
Did someone fling an axe at a 4' cookie, miss, and sink the boatful of tourists watching from the river??
Are helicopters circling the scene??
Bob to Trinity to Randy to Bob to Ric to Tinkers to Evers to Chance... and Who's On First??
Hurry up and take a break and post us the news!!
:blob4: :blob4:


----------



## Gologit (Jun 13, 2010)

Old Mac Guy said:


> I can't stand it!!!
> :blob4: :blob4:
> Why is the news black-out blacked-out blank blankity blank??
> Here it is almost 48 hours into the MacKenzie River Follies and no pics!!!
> ...



Yeah...what he said.


----------



## LarryTheCableGuy (Jun 13, 2010)

Start spilling the details or rumors begin at 6:00pm, PDT...

You HAVE been warned...and I'm NOT afraid to mention McCredie Hot Springs in said rumors...

Bwahahahaaaa...


.


----------



## bigbadbob (Jun 13, 2010)

Well we are on our way home and stopped at Newport for the nite.
I have lots more pictures to post.
The wife an I had a great time, we enjoyed meeting everybody.
A big thanks to Bob & Liz and family for the great hospitality.
And Farley9n the wife really enjoyed the shop tour,,,, more on that later.
Bob


----------



## Cedarkerf (Jun 13, 2010)

*Grudge match*

The intense Grudge race of the century ya had to be there to know who won it was personal between Mntngal and Slowp


----------



## GASoline71 (Jun 13, 2010)

I didn't know Janie-may was a Southpaw... 

Gary


----------



## MNTAINGAL23 (Jun 13, 2010)

*Thanks!!*

A big "Thank You" to Farley and his better half Liz.:hmm3grin2orange::yourock:
What a great weekend and we had a blast!!

As for the excitement, that was pretty funny!!
I will let Bob fill in the details as it is his Neighbor.

Gologit we missed you!!!
I know some people have to work.
It was really nice to meet some more people.
Bruvol, that Salmon was the best we have ever tasted, and Brian is not a fan of any kind of fish.
Hope everyone else had a great time. If you didn't it's your own fault.

OOOOOOHHHHHHH Patty, are you missing something?
I have your hot dog roasting stick hostage, until we meet again sister!!


----------



## Farley9n (Jun 13, 2010)

*Our first Post Post!*




Incident???? What incident? Did you mean the ugly thing with the neighbor who was going to call the sheriff is we didn't have a muffler on this little old saw?


----------



## little possum (Jun 13, 2010)

:drool:

Now please hurry up with the other pictures


----------



## teatersroad (Jun 13, 2010)

Thanks a ton Bob and Liz. Great peeps, great food, great weather, fun saws.

cobbling together a franken-pioneer saw scavenged from Bob's shop, looks good.

Thanks to all. Eric


----------



## Farley9n (Jun 13, 2010)

*Before I go any*

Further.....Liz and I had a GREAT! GREAT! GREAT! time!!!! (& yes there will be a sink at the next one).
This was Liz's first exposure to the joyfully demented that are known to frequent these sordid events and is now HOOKED! She's already telling me what we need to do to for the next one!!!
Of all who attended (40+) the two had the best time were she and I. It's been a wonderful experience and it's all the fault of the quality of the participants. 
Thank you all for this memorable super weekend!.............B&L


----------



## Trinity Honoria (Jun 13, 2010)

*Thank you, ,Bob & Liz!*

Thank you for hosting such a motley crew... Shannon & T, plus Jason & Stephanie-- thank you for being the 2nd in command... it was a privilege to get to know Liz, Shannon, Jason, & Stephanie! Let me not forget Chase the Wonderdog!!!

And to all who were able to come-- always a delight to catch up with y'all and to hear what's going on in your world! To the ladies who accompanied their husbands-- I hope you had a great time! This is definitely a stellar bunch of people... 

And I gotta thank all who cooked such great foods!!! 

Feisty by Nature, GTG Addicted...

~~Trinity


----------



## slowp (Jun 13, 2010)

Thanks to Bob and Liz. They were great hosts! 

I'll post a few pictures, more to follow. 

Here is the debut of the wedge for falling and bucking second and third growth timber. Notice that it is quite a bit smaller in size than the wedges used for the Old Growth. 





We PNWers like nice shoes.






Here is our host at play.






The recreation area.





Mountain Gal! La Serucho de Barbie el Tigre is just waiting for the rematch!


----------



## slowp (Jun 13, 2010)

I have no pictures, but we started the next generation of Girly Saw Users.
The Granddaughter of Liz and Bob is hooked on running saws, so she was initiated into the *Sisterhood Of The Girly Saws With Stickers*. 

She understands the secret concept and will carry on with our tradition.


----------



## Turbocaster (Jun 13, 2010)

The GTG was a tremendous success. I had a ton of fun, even though I only made it to the second day. Hopefully next year I will be able to show up both days. 

Bob, I was so excited about the saw that I bought today that I went straight to my tree farm and gave it a good workout. It performed flawlessly, just as I expected.

Thanks to everyone who attended the GTG, especially to the hosts. I'm definitely looking forward to next year.

Jon
AKA Turbocaster


----------



## schmuck.k (Jun 13, 2010)

like it havent been said enouf thanks again bob and liz. it was nice to meet all of the people that came!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RandyMac (Jun 13, 2010)

*Gtg*

Annie and I got back home at 730, we had way too much fun, and the little dogs really benefited from meating oh wait, I mean MEETING Chase. We unloaded, I ditched the trailer, tossed the cookies I brought home... the wooden ones. SlowP's were Much tastier!
Ve Gohtta git dem SkandeHoooveian candles all ready fer Halloween don'cha know 
Thanks to our Wonderful Hosts for making us welcome. We're Still not hungry!
(muahahhaa Randy's in slucing off and he left this ON, so I'll add my bits)
I really enJoyJOYED meetin y'all. Yer a great and Varied group. Settin around the fire at nights playing toss the glow sticks and tellin Monty Python stories. < waves hello to Shannon, Trinnity, Miss Patty, Jane, Liz, Lynn, and Chase the Wonder Dog.


----------



## Cedarkerf (Jun 13, 2010)

*The forester*

The forester (Slowp) reminds the fallers new generation (Burvol) and past generation (Randy mac) whose in charge.






MMMMMM BBQ filetminion andmaple boneless turky Breast.


----------



## forestryworks (Jun 13, 2010)

Looks like I missed out on a good time. Maybe next year!


----------



## sawbones (Jun 14, 2010)

slowp said:


> I have no pictures, but we started the next generation of Girly Saw Users.
> The Granddaughter of Liz and Bob is hooked on running saws, so she was initiated into the *Sisterhood Of The Girly Saws With Stickers*.
> 
> She understands the secret concept and will carry on with our tradition.









(insert caption here)


----------



## RandyMac (Jun 14, 2010)

*lmao!!!!*


----------



## sawbones (Jun 14, 2010)

RandyMac said:


> *lmao!!!!*



remember that old lumberjack song randy?

I'm a lumberjack and I'm alright
I work all day and I sleep all night




I need to find the lyrics for that tune


----------



## Cedarkerf (Jun 14, 2010)

sawbones said:


> Randys California side
> [IMG]http://i283.photobucket.com/albums/kk316/mrbigsaw/farley/CIMG1211.jpg



HeeeHee
<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/clPYfaTvHT0&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/clPYfaTvHT0&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## RandyMac (Jun 14, 2010)

Gosh, I don't what happened, I think it occurred right after I touched a Stihl.


----------



## madhatte (Jun 14, 2010)

A billion thanks to Bob and family! You guys are the best! 

As for the rest of the yokels who showed up... you guys are the best, too! What an awesome weekend!


----------



## "T" n "Me" (Jun 14, 2010)

Sure was nice to meet everyone this weekend. I have posted some photos on the facebook site.... pacific northwest gtg ...... Before we left this afternoon, my mom was planning the next GTG .... Stephanie had already put a pink magic wand sticker on HER Wild Thing saw...... (hey, she knows a choice saw when she sees it, huh?)..... Jason threw and stuck the tomahawk in the target and made a short movie about his experience.... He has now requested a target of his own to practice with at home.... (though, he may have to fight Mom & Rhett for some time on it!) So the whole family had a great time and we look forward to seeing you all again when the GTG is McKenzie River style


----------



## belgian (Jun 14, 2010)

sawbones said:


> (insert caption here)




OMG....this is worthy of the WTF pics....:hmm3grin2orange:



> Gosh, I don't know what happened, I think it occurred right after I touched a Stihl



Stihl my ........, c'mon someone has to spill the beans on that pic...LOL


----------



## Farley9n (Jun 14, 2010)

*Ramdom Pics from A Great Time*





















Not really in order but best I can do.....Hope I get it right....
Door prizes ....picked on order of arrival (Thanks to Baileys)
Chowdozer
Cedarkerf
Apple pie from teatersroad (Thanks Eric - Crisp Apples are my favorite!)
Adams saw (this one stayed together)
More to come.....B&L


----------



## Farley9n (Jun 14, 2010)

*More Pics*





















Adam fuels up for A cut
Gary (riccochet) Kilpatric, Kevin Dunnanvin,and Randy (token) Irwin
Gary poses
Grudge match between Mtngal and Slowp
Winner to face Heather Johnson.....Or Not!


----------



## Farley9n (Jun 14, 2010)

Kevin makes a cut
Some pit talk
K Schmuck finally gets to put his 2100 through it's paces (came as a dead saw)
More pies thanks to slowp, mtngal, and teatersroad. Just a peek at the fresh Salmon caught and expertly prepared by burvol.


----------



## Farley9n (Jun 14, 2010)

More from bailey's. (Thanks Again) These were drawn for and awarded in order of value with the 044 crank set as the top prize.
mrbigsaw-Ric Stewart (Won the Red Suspenders)
Nathan (madhatter) with the 410 he took home. Thanks!
Nathans other saws, not all as he brought 10.
A Stihl we suspect isn't stock!


----------



## Farley9n (Jun 14, 2010)

*Even more pics*





















Start of a new tradition concieved by slowp and carved by cedarkerf
Kevin Dunnavin trying out as a male model
Oops! Adam with his less than 50hr. Stihl
When Randy Irwin (token) speaks, all listen!
RandyMac runs a big Husky


----------



## RandyMac (Jun 14, 2010)

Bob, I gotta thank you again for letting me run soo many of your chainsaws, the Solo is a prize, the Poulan suprised me as well as the little Huskies











Todd from TruSouth Oil provided some premix, tests are under way.


----------



## Farley9n (Jun 14, 2010)

*Hey Randy.....*

Thanks for the kind words. You are welcome to come anytime and test my saws. Every one survived the week end with the possible exception of the BB 372xp. I think a post mortom will show heat pinned rings. Easily fixed.
I think the Wildthing got worked the hardest and it's still going good. I just used it to make one of those PNW Candles. I,ll light it after dark tonight.
If you need any more pictures of your "Happy Logger" outfit I want you to know that mrbigsaw wasn't the only one with a camera.




This is a nice one of you Trin and teatersroad but there are more!..........B&L


----------



## madhatte (Jun 14, 2010)

"Little Huskys"? 

Make that ALL the Huskys! I gotta get me more now. Course, I DID fall for the old "here, try this 61" trick as I shut my 66 down. YOW! That ain't stock!

Yes, the Solo is awesome ("meet your new favorite saw"), as is that big ol' JRed. 

Still can't believe I didn't count drive links before spinning up a chain for my Partner. D'OH! Oh, well, won't make that mistake again.


----------



## Farley9n (Jun 14, 2010)

*Pics Continued!*






















These are from Shannons camera...........
Showing the right turn was a top handle terror
"T" at play 
BigBadBob with my husky 50. Note the still pristine axe target!
Kevin Schmuck also with my 50 but not the same luck!
Rick Johnson laying the Cottonwood cant out!


----------



## Arrowhead (Jun 14, 2010)

Looks like you guys had a great time!! Saws, friends and food.... my kinda party.


----------



## Farley9n (Jun 14, 2010)

*Well...You Know....More Pics!*





















1. madhatte tuning with his teeth....Not sure whose husky that is or even if he still has teeth!
2.Kevin Schmuck with my ported 394xp
3. Bigbad with my little 350/346 cheater
4. Randymac getting ready to stick his nice Mac into a no parking area. Not sure if that saw ever got clear through.
5. Randy Erwin getting ready with Rhett and Mrbigsaw standing by


----------



## Farley9n (Jun 14, 2010)

*Well*

That's going to be it for awhile. Liz and I are heading out to the "Farleyville Fairgrounds" for some burgers with friends. Fires going, candle is carved and the beer is cold........Can't imagine what the topic of conversation will be????
As a side note.....We took the East side neighbors to breakfast this morning.
Back later............Bob


----------



## Old Mac Guy (Jun 14, 2010)

Great show, gang!!!

Wish I could have been there...

Good pix, great fiesta!!

Thanks for posting these.


----------



## Cedarkerf (Jun 14, 2010)

*More pics*

Big bad Bob from Canada






Randy mac with big Solo







Sawbones Big Mac SP125







Nice collection of big saws


----------



## Cedarkerf (Jun 14, 2010)

Morning calm. Mntngal,Farly,Kevin and liz enjoy the calm before the festivities begin.






Great camping was avilable






Slowps Patty wagon


----------



## sawbones (Jun 14, 2010)

cookie cutting







cookie stacking


----------



## sawbones (Jun 14, 2010)

Nate and Kevin, Patti in the background


----------



## sawbones (Jun 14, 2010)

Randy with his Honda 450 cc 4 stroke bikesaw.

















The volume did not do well with this vid. 

this thing is loud. He is running stock 404 chain for this cut.

<object width="640" height="505"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/HYCt0BYtgj0&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/HYCt0BYtgj0&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="505"></embed></object>


----------



## sawbones (Jun 14, 2010)

girls with chainsaws  






<object width="640" height="505"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/_hx7uScEad0&hl=en_US&fs=1&rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/_hx7uScEad0&hl=en_US&fs=1&rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="505"></embed></object>


----------



## sawbones (Jun 14, 2010)

Mr Burvol. Happy and smiling and secure with his man bag 

p.s. burv, great job on the salmon


----------



## Farley9n (Jun 15, 2010)

*We are back........*

















1. Leon takes a shot. Note the now non pristine target.
2. Here's Leon showing how it's done. Good shot & good guy!
3. Cedarkerf doing a Fir kerf
4. Still at it!


----------



## Farley9n (Jun 15, 2010)

*More!*





















1. "T" and daughter Wildthinging a log!
2. Adam gettihg it done. Randy & Lynett in the background!
3. Heather Johnson carving up the cottonwood! 
4. Rhett about to be handled by the Wildthing with "T" lighting off my 680 Solo in the back ground.
5. A shot of my 925, 540, 262 and 111s saws. They saw lots of use!


----------



## Farley9n (Jun 15, 2010)

*Just a few more tonight!*





















1. Brian ( if that's what you want to call him) Sthilling out a Fir cookie!
2. kevin Schmuck finally gets the 2100 to perform!
3.4.5. Then turns into an animal with the axe!


----------



## Farley9n (Jun 15, 2010)

*Almost over!*













1. Little kitchen shot. Would have been called "THe Rat Hole" but you know why not! Too Bad!
2. Some Canadian cooking!
3. Kevin & "T" learning why it's call a "Misery Whip". I didn't see them finish the cut.


----------



## schmuck.k (Jun 15, 2010)

some good pictures there bob


----------



## Farley9n (Jun 15, 2010)

*The End for now!*





















All of the above.....Our grandson Jason (7) putting a "Hurt" on the older folks and the target with his first experience with a hatchet. Thanks turbocaster!


----------



## Gologit (Jun 15, 2010)

Cedarkerf said:


> The forester (Slowp) reminds the fallers new generation (Burvol) and past generation (Randy mac) whose in charge.



Looks like a great time. I'm sorry I wasn't there. We were going to cut Saturday and Sunday but got blown out both days . Twenty knot winds 90 degrees to the lay but we dropped a couple anyway so I was with you guys and gals in spirit. Thanks to all of you for the photos. Now I can put a few names with faces and be ready for next year.

I like this picture!


----------



## Gologit (Jun 15, 2010)

[QUOTE


(insert caption here)




[/QUOTE]

 Words fail me. Didn't I see that guy running around the Mattole Valley a couple of years ago?


----------



## slowp (Jun 15, 2010)

Gologit said:


> Looks like a great time. I'm sorry I wasn't there. We were going to cut Saturday and Sunday but got blown out both days . Twenty knot winds 90 degrees to the lay but we dropped a couple anyway so I was with you guys and gals in spirit. Thanks to all of you for the photos. Now I can put a few names with faces and be ready for next year.
> 
> I like this picture!



We were trying to get worked up for the hardhat kicking contest. 

We'll wait for you to debut it next time.


----------



## Cedarkerf (Jun 15, 2010)

Started a thread in the Baileys forum to say thanks for all the door prizes.


----------



## madhatte (Jun 15, 2010)

I was looking for one of those. Thanks!


----------



## bigbadbob (Jun 15, 2010)

Adam green with envy over Bob's 'WILD THINGY':hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## bigbadbob (Jun 15, 2010)

BOB,,BOB,, do you have a shorter bar for this!!!


----------



## bigbadbob (Jun 15, 2010)

Cedarkerf having a one on one with his husky!!!


----------



## bigbadbob (Jun 15, 2010)

Here we have two methods of lighting a candle.
First the slowp way and second the Chowdozer method.
You decide who likes to play with fire!!!
The candle did last after its torching!!!


----------



## bigbadbob (Jun 15, 2010)

BBB's good woman gets a tour of Farley9n's shop, saved my bacon!!!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## madhatte (Jun 15, 2010)

sawbones said:


> (insert caption here)



It dawns on me: if I were spotted in that getup, for sure somebody'd call me "Redhatte". OH WAIT:






I guess that one's already been done. Oh, well.


----------



## Trinity Honoria (Jun 15, 2010)

Question: are red hats going to become a fashion statement at the PNW GTGs? if so, i need to start looking for one now...


----------



## madhatte (Jun 15, 2010)

Mine's just an old crusher. Alas, it met its doom a year or so ago at the hands of a vicious Hat-I-Vore:


----------



## Gologit (Jun 16, 2010)

Trinity Honoria said:


> Question: are red hats going to become a fashion statement at the PNW GTGs? if so, i need to start looking for one now...



Does red reflective tape on a MacT qualify?


----------



## slowp (Jun 16, 2010)

Red hats do not go well with pink shoes.


----------



## Trinity Honoria (Jun 16, 2010)

slowp said:


> Red hats do not go well with pink shoes.



Well, it depends on what kind of a statement you want to make...


----------



## MNTAINGAL23 (Jun 16, 2010)

Trinity Honoria said:


> Well, it depends on what kind of a statement you want to make...



I'm sure you could find a pink hat to go with the shoes!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## slowp (Jun 16, 2010)

Saturday Night pictures.





A PNW dry weather tradition. We can see glowsticks now that the fog is gone! Oooooooooh.





More Oooooh Ahhhhhhhs.


----------



## Cedarkerf (Jun 16, 2010)

slowp said:


> Saturday Night pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We made a 3 foot tall alder candle today but it needs to dry. An obvious conclusion today full comp end bores way smoother than semi skip i was using at the GTG.


----------



## teatersroad (Jun 16, 2010)

sorry I missed the campfire time. the drive home looked like the glowstick pics more than once. shoulda just stayed and left bright and early. harumph,,


----------



## Trinity Honoria (Jun 16, 2010)

teatersroad said:


> sorry I missed the campfire time. the drive home looked like the glowstick pics more than once. shoulda just stayed and left bright and early. harumph,,



Just plan that next year...


----------



## Trinity Honoria (Jun 18, 2010)

Last night, as I sat in the living room knitting, the smell of smoke wafted up from the yarn... good memories!!!


----------



## Turbocaster (Jun 19, 2010)

I'm sorry that I missed the campfire on the first night of the GTG. I am intrigued by the "campfire candles". Do you put anything inside the hole? i.e some sort of tinder, wax, cedar kindling, etc. It also looks like there is a air intake near the bottom (small slice made about an inch up from what would be the bottom)

I'm assuming that a propane torch is not always available, so some sort of kindling inside is important. What was used at the GTG?

Also, I love that little Husky 51 that I acquired at the GTG. What a nice little saw!

Jon 

AKA Turbocaster


----------



## madhatte (Jun 19, 2010)

I just resurrected a Homelite 7-21c I got from Bob. I'm thinking full restoration now. It's freaking cool to bring a 50-year old machine back to life.


----------



## RandyMac (Jun 19, 2010)

I am so glad that Bob made that available, I knew when you saw it, that it was going to be appreciated. 
They are fun to tinker with, and get the full on bellow out of them. While not as stylish as some other relics, they did have a broad shouldered look, the designer, Al Coa, did a great job.


----------



## madhatte (Jun 19, 2010)

Not as stylish? You kiddin'? This thing screams "I KILL REDWOODS" at 6,000 RPM!

(now I gotta find a bar and chain and get to cuttin'... the sprocket is 1/2" pitch, and the DB B/C I have are too, but the tail is too long and I don't want to cut it. Lookin' to find a .404" setup, something in 36" or so range)


----------



## sawbones (Jun 19, 2010)

madhatte said:


> Not as stylish? You kiddin'? This thing screams "I KILL REDWOODS" at 6,000 RPM!
> 
> (now I gotta find a bar and chain and get to cuttin'... the sprocket is 1/2" pitch, and the DB B/C I have are too, but the tail is too long and I don't want to cut it. Lookin' to find a .404" setup, something in 36" or so range)



might be one near monroe


----------



## madhatte (Jun 19, 2010)

sawbones said:


> might be one near monroe



I was hoping there would be! I'll probably be up that way next weekend. I'll give you a ring when I'm in the neighborhood.


----------



## slowp (Jun 19, 2010)

Turbocaster said:


> I'm sorry that I missed the campfire on the first night of the GTG. I am intrigued by the "campfire candles". Do you put anything inside the hole? i.e some sort of tinder, wax, cedar kindling, etc. It also looks like there is a air intake near the bottom (small slice made about an inch up from what would be the bottom)
> 
> I'm assuming that a propane torch is not always available, so some sort of kindling inside is important. What was used at the GTG?
> 
> ...




Actually, the propane torch just about put out the fire. A lesson in patience is needed for the propane bearer.  We put chips in the candles and then the experimentation began. Burvol explained that synthetic oil does not burn but I don't think anybody had that with them. I dumped some Not Madson's Saw Shop Brand Bar Oil into the chips. It was very slow to go. After the torch attempt, some of that canned mix stuff was poured in. I threw in the match and it took off.

I'm thinking charcoal lighter would be a safer alternative. Yes, you need a hole at the bottom. I'll be looking around my "needs work" wood pile for a suitable chunk, maybe get Old Sparkless going to carve with. 




sawbones said:


> might be one near monroe



Is there a way to get there without going near Seattle?


----------



## Turbocaster (Jun 19, 2010)

Slowp,

Thanks for the info on the candle. It seems like the ideal starting point for making a candle would be having a hollow log about 10 to 14 inches in diameter. Other than having a hollow log, it would be nice to do the boring cuts in the end of a long log, then cut it off.

I assume the candles burned for a fairly long time, once they got started. Is that correct?

Did you notice taller candles burning better, longer, hotter, neater than a shorter candle?

The campfire candle is a neat idea; it involved having fun with a chainsaw and enjoying a nice campfire. What could be better!

Jon

AKA Turbocaster


----------



## slowp (Jun 19, 2010)

Turbocaster said:


> Slowp,
> 
> Thanks for the info on the candle. It seems like the ideal starting point for making a candle would be having a hollow log about 10 to 14 inches in diameter. Other than having a hollow log, it would be nice to do the boring cuts in the end of a long log, then cut it off.
> 
> ...



The basic candle, which I tried to make, is just making two cuts into the wood (an X). Then it is vented all the way. But mine failed to light. I think I'll make a wider kerf and won't shove so many chips down it. I'll look around my place a bit and see what is available. I have some willow and cottonwood down. 

The one that worked was Cedarkerf's design. He bored out the center, like a pumpkin. He had a rough time because his saw was maybe overpowered? and wanted to kick out of the wood. That's why a smaller saw might be better for that work. 

A coworker bought a new carving saw for her son for $300 at the not so famous shop.


----------



## Cedarkerf (Jun 19, 2010)

slowp said:


> The basic candle, which I tried to make, is just making two cuts into the wood (an X). Then it is vented all the way. But mine failed to light. I think I'll make a wider kerf and won't shove so many chips down it. I'll look around my place a bit and see what is available. I have some willow and cottonwood down.
> 
> The one that worked was Cedarkerf's design. He bored out the center, like a pumpkin. He had a rough time because his saw was maybe overpowered? and wanted to kick out of the wood. That's why a smaller saw might be better for that work.
> 
> A coworker bought a new carving saw for her son for $300 at the not so famous shop.



The original was done using a log then cutting it off. I used my ported 372 32 inch bar with semi skip chain. I made one couple days ago with the 032 with full comp chain bored way smoother plus wood was green and not nearly as many knots. Skip works fine for boring across the grain but not end boeing in small knotty stuff


----------



## Ironbark (Jun 19, 2010)

Hi everybody...

Just back from my trip and checking in to see how it went. Looks like another great event! Wish i could have made it this year, but I'll try even harder in the autumn or next year.


----------



## Turbocaster (Jun 19, 2010)

Ironbark,

The Pacific NW GTG was a tremendous success. We certainly look forward to seeing you and your wife at the next one. 

Jon

AKA Turbocaster


----------



## Trinity Honoria (Jun 19, 2010)

Ironbark said:


> Hi everybody...
> 
> Just back from my trip and checking in to see how it went. Looks like another great event! Wish i could have made it this year, but I'll try even harder in the autumn or next year.



I tried to boost the local economy since Kate wasn't there to do it... however, I didn't manage to be as successful... I'm an amateur at shopping I guess... hope to see you both next year!!!


----------



## RiverRat2 (Jun 21, 2010)

*Hmmmmm????????*



MNTAINGAL23 said:


> A big "Thank You" to Farley and his better half Liz.:hmm3grin2orange::yourock:
> What a great weekend and we had a blast!!
> 
> As for the excitement, that was pretty funny!!
> ...



I guess I missed all the fun!!!!!! It sure looks like it!!!!!


----------



## Farley9n (Jun 21, 2010)

*We Missed You Too!*

Aside from all the chainsaw fun we had I never got the chance to call the food court "The Rat Hole"!!! 
Hope you make some of the next ones...........Bob.....






Ps....more pictures on FaceBook....Pacific Northwest GTG.....


----------



## RandyMac (Jun 21, 2010)

*Hey Ric!!!*







Rhett did some great work on photos,


----------



## RandyMac (Jun 21, 2010)

For the second year in a row, I filled my pockets with chips using a Solo. Last year it was a 681






this year it was a 680.






Can't wait until next time.


----------



## Farley9n (Jun 21, 2010)

*Nice Saw Randy!*

Rhett sure did a good job with his photos. To see more go to the Facebook page. Pacific Northwest GTG. I think he is going to put all of them on a disc. If I get one I'll make copies!
Randy.....You didn't hurt the 372 after all. I pulled the muffler because I thought it had over heated and pinned a ring but it all looked good inside and passed a compression test. Still runs good. May have been running out of fuel.
By the way I forgot to give you the Mac 35. Next time!!!

Nathan I sent you a THANKS on that 410 but not sure you got it. The email came back to me! Congratulations on getting that old Homelite running. How about some pictures.....( I may still have the bar & chain for it ) 
Did see the nice W/T words......THANKS!


Eric....I do have the rest of that Pioneer. I'll set it aside for you!


Brian...Or whatever the heck your name is......How come I still have all those Stihl 031 &32 parts?????


Adam.....Did Lynette get that antique piece? Liz wants to know.

Still comming down from a GREAT WEEK END.......THANKS AGAIN & AGAIN EVERY ONE ......................Bob & Liz


----------



## RandyMac (Jun 21, 2010)

It's good that the 372 wasn't cooked, it is a strong running saw. I worked it pretty hard in the 24-30 inch wood. I like zippy little saws, the orange ones you had were very nice.


----------



## Eccentric (Jun 21, 2010)

Farley9n said:


> Rhett sure did a good job with his photos. To see more go to the Facebook page. Pacific Northwest GTG. I think he is going to put all of them on a disc. If I get one I'll make copies!
> Randy.....You didn't hurt the 372 after all. I pulled the muffler because I thought it had over heated and pinned a ring but it all looked good inside and passed a compression test. Still runs good. May have been running out of fuel.
> By the way I forgot to give you the Mac 35. Next time!!!
> 
> ...





Dang...........looks like I missed a grand time. Gonna try for next year. I have a Mac35A that I'll give to Randy if I make it up his way before he makes it up to Cedar Flat again. Heck.......he has the bar and chain from that saw already. They were part of the deal when I bought my first C5 from him. Or are you talkin' about the little teeny Mac that's also called a 35? My 35A is the old bevel-drive watering can lookin' thing. Anywho...............it's Randy's if he wants it...


----------



## RandyMac (Jun 21, 2010)

Yep, the watering can and or door prop and or drift boat anchor, I have two of them.


----------



## Eccentric (Jun 21, 2010)

RandyMac said:


> Yep, the watering can and or door prop and or drift boat anchor, I have two of them.



Well...........you'll have three of them my friend once I make my way up north. I've got no use for the dang thing. I believe there's a feller on CCCF that's making diaphragms for them. Freshen the carb and reunite it with that bar and chain...


----------



## sawbones (Jun 21, 2010)

RandyMac said:


> Yep, the watering can and or door prop and or drift boat anchor, I have two of them.



door stops huh :monkey:

was wundering what I could use these for


----------



## madhatte (Jun 21, 2010)

Farley9n said:


> The email came back to me! Congratulations on getting that old Homelite running. How about some pictures.....( I may still have the bar & chain for it )
> Did see the nice W/T words......THANKS!



Got that e-mail at work, so all's well. 

Sprocket on that 7-23 is 1/2" pitch, so I'm looking for something more like .404" to make use of more available chain. I'm gonna go up north and see what Sawbones' collection has for bits & pieces probably next weekend or the next. Pics are coming, for sure... especially if I do decide on a restoration. 

As for that Wild Thing -- I think it pretty much speaks for itself!


----------



## RiverRat2 (Jun 28, 2010)

*I plan on it!!!!*



Farley9n said:


> Aside from all the chainsaw fun we had I never got the chance to call the food court "The Rat Hole"!!!
> Hope you make some of the next ones...........Bob.....
> 
> 
> ...



I 'm gonna do my best to make the next one,,,,, (Beer)


----------



## RandyMac (Jul 3, 2010)

I recently flew up to Seattle to drive a car home, I made three plane changes. While waiting to board at SFO, some guy hollers "Hey are you RandyMac?" He had recognized me from the photos posted on Facebook, the PNW GTG. His name is Tim, he was looking for someone else, found me, laughed at avatar, looked to see what I was up to. He found the GTG pics, and it went from there. The first thing to run through my mind when he hollered at me? "Dammit, and me with no gun" His pretty little wife rolled her eyes, a lot, appearently we have a possible vintage chainsaw convert. I left him with the best advice I could in such a short time, get the yellow and black first.
My thanks to all who took photos and posted them, now I am not safe anywhere LOL


----------



## teatersroad (Jul 3, 2010)

RandyMac said:


> ... He had recognized me from the photos posted on Facebook, the PNW GTG.



You weren't wearing that red hat were you? Cuz, well.. nevermind


----------



## RandyMac (Jul 3, 2010)

LMAO!!!!
No pink hat.
That was a one shot deal.

Teats' I hope I thanked you for letting me run your chainsaw, it was a little ripper.


----------



## teatersroad (Jul 3, 2010)

Glad to have such an esteemed gentleman as yourself vouch for it.


----------



## Burvol (Jul 8, 2010)

*Been gone a while folks*

Howdy! My computer crashed the day I left for the GTG, and it should be out of the shop soon. I opted to buy a new grinder first, then fix the computer. Atleast I have my priorities straight. I am quite relieved the Spring Chinook are gone from my river, now I can quit chasing them and get some rest. Have been cutting some nice timber. A few substantials here and there. Have a unit of 3-4 footers, and very tall coming up. I hope the rotation works out so I get to cut it. We'll see where all of us cutters are at with our strips. New camera will follow me up there! 

Mr. Farley,

You and your wife are salt of the earth people...really nice folks to say the least. Your wife is in the top 5 of nicest wives I have ever met in my life. After she packed me a plate of leftovers and drinks for the road I couldn't resist giving her a big hug and calling her Mom. You guys are top notch. 


Who was that crazy dude with the beard, running all of the Phil's saw shop saws? You know who I am talking about? I came dressed in Kaki shorts and a plain tee shirt. He looked at me with that crazy high eyebrow and squeezed my left bi-cep quite hard after I told him I was a log cutter. I laughed. I get that alot. I seem to not fit the stereo type timber faller when I meet people I guess. I am a whole nother person in the woods. More savage lol. I tend to swear, spit, curse, smoke, and pack big saws with long bars lol. Even though I dress casual and comfortable at events or when I am out with my sweety in the summer, I am still a WHITE TRASH LOGGER AT HEART. Can't change that, and I don't want to 


I am pissed I had to show off my saw with those bad chains. They cut like a mother, but the one side was hungrier than the other. My Simington was about shot. I had rebuilt it the best I could. Next year look out folks! I enjoyed Mr. Cedarkerf and I's conversation about full comp. There is no denying how it cuts on a 32. I am running it now on a 34 Cannon Super Bar, and it is still pulling hard. Super cutter Steve told me a few tricks to getting the chip clearance you need with it and speed.


----------



## sawbones (Jul 8, 2010)

Burvol said:


> Who was that crazy dude with the beard, running all of the Phil's saw shop saws? You know who I am talking about? I came dressed in Kaki shorts and a plain tee shirt. He looked at me with that crazy high eyebrow and squeezed my left bi-cep quite hard after I told him I was a log cutter. I laughed. I get that alot.



I did not notice a beard on the guy but I know he was running every saw
there he could get started. :hmm3grin2orange:









You are very right about our hosts, they and the extended family were a real pleasure to meet.

Dont think I posted this before but here's some more nice folks 

Brian an Jani saturday nite


----------



## RandyMac (Jul 8, 2010)

Somehow, when I heard that shutter click, I knew I wasn't going out live the photo.

Hey Burv, I happy to see that your computer failed, I thought it was something I said.


----------



## slowp (Jul 8, 2010)

Mmmmm, that salmon. Good. Mmmmm. 

I'll go back to bringing two pies next at the next one. It'll be berry picking time next month. I better do some scouting!


----------



## madhatte (Jul 8, 2010)

I'm tellin' ya: just south of Steilacoom is the best Evergreen Huckleberry patch I've seen in these parts.


----------



## slowp (Jul 8, 2010)

I don't need to find berries. I already know where to go. I need to check all the patches and see which ones are doing the best. Mmmmm. Huckleberries....


----------



## Trinity Honoria (Dec 21, 2010)

*Does anyone have Ironbark's phone number?*

Hey y'all!
Daughter #2 has just landed at Heathrow, and travel companions can't get to meet her from Paris... She is stranded, like a gazillion other folks. Does anyone have Ironbark or Kate's phone number so I can run interference like the interfering mother that I am??? 

Happy Holidays, everyone!!!


----------



## Ironbark (Dec 24, 2010)

Hi Trinity,

Sorry I didn't see this sooner, but it was really good to talk to you. Glad it ended well.

Pretty cold here. lots of snow and it got down to about 5F here and a lot colder elsewhere.

Well in just over an hour it's Christmas day, so I'm leaving work soon and hoping there's a bottle of Glenmorangie waiting for me at home.

Best wishes for a Happy Christmas to everybody there in the PNW.

Colin.


----------



## Farley9n (Dec 24, 2010)

*Same To You!*

Merry Christmas & A Happy New Year to all our PNW friends. Hope to see you all and more this coming year. ........WATCH OUT FOR JUNE .......


Bob & Liz


----------



## slowp (Dec 24, 2010)

Just got done with practicing. 






Merry Christmas to all of you too!


----------



## GASoline71 (Dec 24, 2010)

Merry Xmas everybody!

Gary


----------



## Stihlcutter (Dec 24, 2010)

Hell, Im there. Need any wood? Ill bring the boys down with me. Should be a good time. Ive been waiting for someone to have a PNW GTG
-ac


----------



## schmuck.k (Dec 24, 2010)

merry christmass everybody


----------



## bigbadbob (Dec 24, 2010)

Hope Santa is visiting every one tonight!!!
Bob


----------



## sawbones (Dec 24, 2010)

Happy Christmas you tree killers.


----------



## RandyMac (Dec 24, 2010)

Merry Christmas!!!! to all our waterlogged paradise dwellers.

God bless you all.


----------



## Cedarkerf (Dec 24, 2010)

MERRY CHRISTMAS to all my PNW friends


----------



## teatersroad (Dec 24, 2010)

howdy folks.. 

Merry Christmas.

Peace and Good Cheer

_Eric


----------



## K7NUT (Dec 24, 2010)

Cedarkerf said:


> MERRY CHRISTMAS to all my PNW friends



+1
:agree2:

I wanna second that!
Still love your avatar Cedar, not sure why!? 

May the snow go away and the cutting begin!:chainsawguy:


----------



## ropensaddle (Dec 24, 2010)

sawbones said:


> (insert caption here)



Omg


----------



## Trinity Honoria (Dec 24, 2010)

Merry Christmas to all of you... and may you all be blessed with a magnificent New Year... and lots of great chainsaws...


----------



## RandyMac (Dec 24, 2010)

Merry Christmas Trin.

You lustin' after those shoes, aren't ya Rope


----------



## ropensaddle (Dec 24, 2010)

RandyMac said:


> Merry Christmas Trin.
> 
> You lustin' after those shoes, aren't ya Rope



Lol you got me figured ehhh


----------



## slowp (Dec 24, 2010)




----------



## ropensaddle (Dec 24, 2010)

slowp said:


>



Awwwwww cute puppy


----------



## Oldsawnut (Dec 25, 2010)

Merry christmas!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Eccentric (Dec 25, 2010)

Merry Christmas to all you PNW folks!!! Hope to see all of you at Bob 'n' Liz's in June!


----------

